# 3DMark Vantage Compilation



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

New - 3DMark Vantage Compilation 
Old Vantage Scores 

Post Your Vantage Score along with CPU-Z,GPU-Z and your Desktop Date and Time.. I will not be useing old scores in this Thread.This will be listed in groups of Nvidia and ATI with number of cores.
If you want your card listed here be sure to post all in Table format like below. 
Asylum|XFX GTX285|650/1250/1450|15053|i7 920@4.2Ghz

Nvidia-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
MetalRacer|Asus GTX680 CU II TOP|1281/1602|48847|i7 3930K@5.25GHz
Asylum|Asus GTX 680|1265/7033|45052|i7 2600K 5.3Ghz
p3gaz_001|GTX 580|1017/2034/2202|38773|i7 990X@4.88Ghz
Asylum|GTX 580|983/1113|37579|i7 970@4.62Ghz
MetalRacer|EVGA GTX580|943/1886/1053|36350|i7 2600K@5.35GHz
HammerON|EVGA GTX580|970/1100|36136|i7 970@4.63GHz
Krony|eVGA GTX580SC|960/1920/1050|34631|i7 950@4.255Ghz
wolf|Gigabyte GTX570 oc|925/1850/4500|30606|i5 2500K @ 3.4ghz
Asylum|EVGA GTX480|920/1103/1839|29850|i7 980X@4.4Ghz
Bucknuts77|EVGA GTX 570|850/1100/1700|28274|AMD 1090T@4.2Ghz 
lonewolf|nvidia GTX 580|930/1100/1860|28078|I7 920@4 Gig
TotalChaos|PNY GTX570|821/1050/1648|26819|PII X4 B55@4.22hz
claylomax|GTX480|921/1050/1842|26745|Phenom II X4 965@4.0Ghz 
yogurt_21|MSI GTX480|850/900/1700|26744|i7 950@3.68Ghz
LiveOrDie|EVGA GTX480 SC|850/1050/1700|26409|i7 920@3.6Ghz
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|880/1051|25938|i7 970@4.62GHz
Gas2100|Asus GTX480|802/966/1604|25524|i7 860@3.72Ghz
lonewolf|EVGAgtx580|951/1902/2149|25239|i7 920@4.1
CStylen|Galaxy GTX480|801/924/1601|25068|i7 920@4.3Ghz
Earthdog|Galaxy GTX 470|825/1650/1800|23588|i7 860@ 4Ghz
Chris189|ASUS GeForce GTX 470|815/875/1630|23465|Core i7 930 @ 4Ghz
AthlonX2|GTX470|776/1552/951|23097|Xeon W3520 4.0Ghz
Crushgate|Gigabyte GTX470|832/885/1664|22825|PII 965c3@ 3.94Ghz
Gas2100|MSI GTX480|701/924/1401|22797|i7 860@3.6Ghz
Bjorn_Of_Iceland|GTX 480|800/1600/975|22716|Q9550 @ 4003MHz
sneekypeet|EVGA GTX 470|816/1017/1631|22073|i7 860@ 4.0Ghz
Techtu|MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1Gb|940/2060|21500|AMD 1055T @4Ghz
HMS1193|MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB |920/998/1840|21244|Intel Core i5 750@4.42GHz
AthlonX2|GTX465|750/1500/904|20941|Xeon W3520 3.8Ghz
wolf|Gigabyte N460OC-1GI|915/1830/2200|20682|x6 1090T @ 3.8ghz
rickss69|MSI Twin FrozrII GTX 460|907/1051/1813|20430|Intel 980X @ 4499MHz 
Yogurt_21|MSI GTX 470|804/914/1608|20213|Q6700@3.2Ghz
PP Mguire|eVGA GTX465|875/1750/1750|19849|i5 750@4.2Ghz
JrRacinFan|EVGA GTX 460 768MB|915/1830/993|19138|Core i3 @ 4.64Ghz
20mmrain|EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB|892/1784/1005|18050|i5 750@4.0Ghz
MetalRacer|BFG GTX285|725/1355/1665|17079|i7 980X @ 4522 MHz
rickss69|Evga GTX 280|782/1257/1587|17016|i7 980X @ 4.5 GHz
SabreWulf69|EVGA GTX285|754/1320/1700|16957|C2D E8400@4.51GHz
Asylum|XFX GTX285|747/1473/1560|16903|i7 920@4.5Ghz
Gas2100|Palit 460|811/1000/1622|16160|Q8300 @ 3.3ghz
Exodusprime1337|eVGA GTX285|750/1400/1530|16134|PII 965c3@4.01Ghz 
rmspower|EVGA GTX275|750/1312/1610|15965|C2D E8400@4.0GHz
jlewis02|GTX280|735/1305/1505|15936|Q9550@3.8Ghz 
OnBoard|ASUS GTX280|735/1242/1512|15857|i5 750@4.22Ghz
HammerON|Evga GTX275| 750/1230/1600|15537|i7 920@3.875Ghz
Crushgate|Zotac GTX 275|720/1275/1597|15113|PII 810@3.25ghz
(FIH) The Don|GTX-260|695/1493/1100|13602|i7 920@3990MHz 




Nvidia-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
MetalRacer|SLI Asus GTX680 CU II TOP|1202/1502|68831|i7 3930K@5.25GHz
15th Warlock|2xEVGA GTX680s SLI|1250/6010|64032|i7 3930K@4.8Ghz
Asylum|EVGA GTX 580's|932/1103|55165|i7 970@4.62Ghz
HammerOn|EVGA GTX 580 SLI|935/1100|54713|i7 970@4.63GHz
p3gaz_001|GTX 580 SLI|940/1880/1100|54697|i7 980X @ 4.64Ghz
20mmrain|EVGA GTX580 SLI|849/1002/1698|50602|i7 2600K @ 4.5 Ghz
Krony|Sli Evga GTX580 3Gb|935/1870/1002|50183|i7 950@4.25Ghz
yogurt_21|2x MSI GTX480|882/1764/1052|43977|i7 950@4.2Ghz
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|860/1025|43272|i7 970@4.63
Asylum|GTX 480's|831/1106/1661|42561|i7 980X@4.58Ghz
sneekypeet|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|835/1068/1669|39279|i7 860@4.04ghz
AthlonX2|GTX470SLI|772/1544/902|38030|Xeon W3520 4.0Ghz
mlee49|2x Evga 560 448 Classy Ultras |810/1620/1950|37868|i7 970@4.0Ghz 
JD15|EVGA GeForce GTX 570 SLI|850/1070|36509|Phenom II X6 1055T@3.921 GHz
Arctucas|eVGA GTX460 SC EE SLI|925/1100/1850|36196|i7 950@4190
AthlonX2|GTX465 SLI|750/1500/904|35096|Xeon W3520 3.8Ghz
Helli|Palit GTX465 SLI|825/940/14650|34187|Xeon E5620@4.1Ghz
bpgt64|GTX 470 SLI|701/1402/1674|33820|i7 920@3.8Ghz
20mmrain|EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB SLI|905/1810/1001|32212| i7 860@4.0Ghz
Boilerhog|GTX 480's|864/941/1729|32030|QX9770 @ 3.8GHz
Crushgate|Gigabyte GTX470 SLI|810/837/1620|31014|PII x4 965 C3@3.96ghz
Boneface|2x Gigabytegtx460s|875/1750/925|30625|i5@4ghz
JrRacinFan|2x EVGA GTX460 768MB|860/2000|30047|i3 2120@3.4Ghz
rickss69|(x2) Evga GTX 280|765/1240/1584|30029|i7 980X @ 4.5 GHz
paulharrison123|Palit GTX460 Sonic SLI|895/2000|30022|1090T@4132ghz
Asylum|Evga 295|711/1271/1577|28062|i7 920@4.5Ghz
Retro*|EVGA GTX275 SLI|743/1282/1615|28035|i5 750@4.008Ghz
BiNGE | EVGA & BFG GTX 280| 710/1250/1528|28004|i7 920 @ 4.2GHz
SK-1|XFX GTX280's|640/1160/1377|27685|i5 860@4.2Ghz
HammerON|EVGA & BFG GTX 275|730/1220/1600|27533|i7 920@4.1GHz
sneekypeet|XFX/EVGA GTX 280|689/1196/1475|26444|i5 750@4.199Ghz
CStylen|EVGA GTX295|675/1050/1455|25181|i7 920@4.3Ghz
Boneface|MSI gtx 295|706/1187/1522|24701|Core i5@3.6Ghz
freakshow|Evga GTX295|705/1050/1520|24604|i7 920@4.3Ghz
Arctucas|2X eVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB|860/1050/1720|22200|E6750@3.2GHz
BarbaricSoul|SLI'ed GTX280's|682/1179/1468|22139|Q9650@4.162GHz
johnspack|sli GTX260s|701/1102/1512|21581|e8400@3.87Ghz
PP Mguire|SLI 8800GTS 512mb (G92)|750/1007/1820|15143|i5 750@4ghz
p_o_s_pc|2x EVGA 8800GTS G80 320mb|612/1620/972|13209|i7 920@3.85ghz
DOM|2 X PALIT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB SLI |770/970/1925|11950|i7 920@4.5Ghz
Nvidia-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Asylum|GTX 580 TRI|932/2200|63536|i7 970@4.5Ghz
15th Warlock|PNY GTX580 3-Way SLI|802/1604/2011|63513|i7 3930K@5Ghz
sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 Tri-SLI|801/1000/1601|41590|i7 860@4.1GHz
Nvidia-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Asylum|2xEvga 295's|685/1233/1519|42345|i7 920@4.5Ghz
t_ski|PNY & MSI GTX295's|690/1220/1488|40426|i7 920@4.3Ghz
All Cards-Xtreme


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
t_ski|HIS 5970 + Sapphire 5970OC|930/1300|X28268|i7 980X@4.5Ghz
mastrdrver|XFX 5870 Tri-fire|900/1200|X24937|i7 920@4.0Ghz
sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 X3|801/1000/1601|X23646|i7 860@4.0Ghz
claylomax|GTX 480 SLI|830/924/1660|X23529|i7 3820@4.3Ghz
douglatins|HD5970+5850|850/1200|X21090|i7 920@3.8GHz
Asylum|GTX 480's|820/1100/1640|X20562|i7 980X@4.22Ghz
Asylum|2x Evga 295's|687/1169/1513|X20322|i7 920@4.5Ghz
sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 SLI|816/1017/1631|X18024|i7 860@4.0Ghz
wolf|Asus HD5850/Sapphire 5870|1000/1300|X16907|i7 920@4.2Ghz
Drunkenmafia|2 x ASUS HD5870 1gb|850/1200|X16589|FX8120@4.3Ghz
erocker|2x Diamond HD5850|925/1250|X14236|Phenom II X4 965@4.013Ghz
TotalChaos|Sapphire 5850/Asus 5850|850/1200|X13483|PII X4 940BE @3.31Ghz
claylomax|GTX480|921/1050/1842|X12860|Phenom II X4 965@4.0Ghz 
TAViX|Gigabyte HD 5870|1000/1300|X11010|Q9650 @4.2GHz
LiveOrDie|EVGA GTX480SC|825/1050/1650|X10974|i7 920@3.6Ghz
 wolf|Sapphire 5870|1000/1300|X10086|i7 920@4.2Ghz
2xCPU-Nvidia-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Fitseries3|2x GTX480|824/1019/1649|45019|2x xeon x5677@4.554ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

ATI-Single Core With PhysX


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
ZenZimZaliben|HD5870+8800GTS|1080/1290|26201|i7-930 @ 4.37ghz
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1301|24252|Xeon 3580 @4.5Ghz
HD4870|HD5870 ES|1040/1340/|24114|i7 920@4.2Ghz
wolf|Sapphire 5870|1000/1300|22934|i7 920@4.2Ghz
erocker|HD 5850 - GTX 460 PhysX|1010/4800|22832|PII X4@4.13Ghz
TotalChaos|Asus 5850-GTX 460 PhysX|955/1225|20545 |1055T@3.5Ghz
(FIH) The Don|Sapphire HD 5850 gtx-260(physX)|850/1086|20052|i7 920 @3.8 Ghz
Brandonwh64|VisionTek HD5850/MSI 9600GT as Physx|725/1000|17818|Intel I7 920 @4Ghz
jjFarking | XFX 5850|775/1125 |17609| Phenom II X4 965@3.8Ghz
JrRacinFan|ATi 4870 w/ 9600GT|790/1025|11863|720 Black@3.4Ghz
shevanel|His 5770|850/1200|10481|i7 920@4.0Ghz
ATI-Dual Core With PhysX


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 Xfire - GT220 PhysX|965/1340|36555|i7 980X @ 4522 MHz
fullinfusion|Sapphire oc 5970 - 8800GT for PhysX|1000/1200|32715|PII X6@4.194Ghz
Randomflip|GIGABYTE HD 5970 2GB - 9600 GT|950/1200|31518|i7 930@4.2Ghz
JD15|Sapphire 5970 - ASUS GT240 (PhysX)|809/1111|27836|Phenom II X6 1055T@4.017 GHz
erocker|2x Diamond HD 5850 - GTS250|850/1150|25949|PII 965@4.0Ghz
computertechy|XFX HD5970BE & 8800GT|900/1200|25878|PII X4 955@3.8Ghz
Enmity|2x MSI 5850's|950/1200|24572|Phenom II 940@3.838Ghz
Wile E|Sapphire 4870X2|850/950|20638|QX9650@3.6Ghz
ATI-Single Core No PhysX


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1280/1850|47339|i7 3930K@5.5GHz
DOM|Sapphire HD7970|1280/1850|43108|i7 2600K @ 5.6GHz
Earthdog|Powercolor 7950|1254/1484|40452|i7 3930k @ 4.5GHz 
MetalRacer|XFX 5870|1030/1340|27039|i7 3930K@5.25GHz
Danchich|MSI 6950|970/1400|26379|i7-2600K@4,9Ghz
MetalRacer|Asus HD5850|1045/1360|26311|i7 3930K@5.5GHz
Asylum|XFX 5870|1071/1362|25194|i7 980X@4.62Ghz
DOM|XFX XXX HD 5870|1020/1320|24474|i7 980X@5GHz
revin|XFX HD5870XXX|1000/1300|24440|i7 2600K@ 4.93
XMANNN905|SAPPHIR HD5870|1171/1340|24395|i7 920@4.6Ghz
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1008/1301|23781|i7 980X @ 4397MHz
ZenZimZaliben|Asus HD5870|1080/1300|23105|i7 930 @ 4.3ghz
t_ski|Sapphire 6970|880/1375|23039|i7 920@4.2Ghz
HD4870|Sapphire HD5870|1050/1340|22886|Core i7 920@4.47Ghz
DOM|ASUS HD 5870 v2|1050/1250|22856|i7 920@4.6GHz
Altered|XFX HD6950|870/1350|22568|i5 2500K@4.8Ghz
(FIH) The Don|ASUS EAH 5870 1GB|900/1250|22529|i7 2600K @ 4700MHz
rickss69|Diamond 5850|1030/1250|22470|i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz 
Asylum|XFX 5850|1050/1300/|21898|i7 920@4.5Ghz
klz_nqn|MSI 5850|1042/1300/|21794|i7 920@4.45Ghz
D007|Visiontek 5850|985/1150|21433|i7 960 @ 4.4GHz
BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1030/1300|21386|i7 920@4.2GHz
cadaveca|HD5870|995/1400|21272|i5-760 @ 4.42ghz
FilipM|ASUS HD 5870|965/1265|21149|I7 920@3990MHz
SystemViper|Asus HD5870|1051/1343|20995|i7 860@4.081 Ghz
klz_nqn |MSI HD5850|1042/1300|20937|i7 920@4.36Ghz
ZenZimZaliben|Asus 5870|1100/1300|20352|Q9650 @ 4.55Ghz
Raovac|Asus EAH5870|850/1200|18819| Phenom II X6 1090T@4.30GHz 
(FIH) The Don|HD 5850|875/1100|18352|i7 920@3.8GHz
TotalChaos|Asus 5850|975/1200|18317 |1055T@3.72Ghz
TAViX |Gigabyte HD 5870|1000/1300|18294|Q9650 @4.2GHz
Exodusprime1337|xfx 5870 xxx|1000/1300|18193|Phenom II 965c3@4.01Ghz
jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|980/1200|18165|Q9550@4Ghz
Boneface|Sapphire5870 VaporX|950/1300|17893|i5 750@3.6Ghz
FreedomEclipse|sapphire 5850|920/1200|17422|C2Q Q9550@3910Mhz
BraveSoul|Sapphire 5850|1055/1260|16649|Phenom II 940@3.81Ghz
rickss69|Sapphire 5870 |1000/1306|16606|i5 670 @ 4.7GHz 
TheMailMan78|HIS 5850|775/1125|16429|1090T@3.91Ghz
dark2099|HD 5850|900/1200|16261|i5 650 @ 4.3GHz
TRWOV|Sapphire HD6850|920/1150|16244|Intel Core i5-2320 @ 3.1Ghz
MT Alex|Sapphire 5870|900/1290|16149|PII 940@3.8Ghz
MetalRacer|Asus HD4870|880/1000|12960|i7 920@4.4Ghz 
Kimo0070|Sapphire HD 5770|997-1361|12724|i7 920 @3.67 Ghz
VOCCH|HIS HD4870 |865/1000|12242|i5 750 @ 4.0GHz
PbMaster|Sapphire HD 4890|950/1000|11862|Phenom II @ 3.8 GHz
mastrdrver|Sapphire 5770|960/1275|11239|Phenom II 955@ 4.018Ghz
department76|Sapphire HD4870|825/1050|10909|Phenom II @ 3.9Ghz
Polarman|MSI HD4890|880/999|10736|Phenom II 940@3.0Ghz
MetalRacer|HD4850|800/1175|10724|i7 980X @ 4522 MHz
Kylzer|XFX 5770|1050/1400|10391|E8600 @ 4.15Ghz
JrRacinFan|HD4870|790/1000|10176|Core i3 530@4.34Ghz
vMG|Sapphire HD4870 1GB|800/1000|9684|E8400 @ 4.05Ghz
Athlonite|HIS HD5770Fan|920/1250|8087|AMD Athlon x2 7750BE@3.0GHz
TRWOV|HIS HD3850 IceQ3 Turbo|810/1251|5206|C2Q Q6700 @ 2.66Ghz
mastrdrver|XFX HD4650|700/550|2849| Phenom II X4 955 3.485Ghz
ATI-Dual Core No PhysX


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
MetalRacer|Asus HD7970's|1175/1700|59818|i7 3930K@5.25GHz
fullinfusion|HD 6990 |990/1460|41146|i7 2700K @5.2Ghz
MetalRacer|ASUS 5850's|956/1360|40615|i7 3930K@5.25GHz
road-runner|2-XFX HD 5870|1021/1251|37749|i7 980x@5.859GHz
Random|2 X HD6950's|960/1400|37540|i7 2600k @5ghz
MetalRacer| XFX 5970 |1000/1250|37344|i7 980X @ 4.61GHz
DOM|HD5870 XFIRE|1030/1250/1020/1320|36633|i7 980X@5GHz
Asylum|XFX 5870's|1051/1343|35431|i7 980X@4.58Ghz
FreedomEclipse|XFX 6970's|930/1400|34035|i5 2500k@4.9Ghz
2DividedbyZero|Sapphire HD5970|900/1250|33123|i7 980X@4.2GHz
DOM|ASUS v2/XFX XXX HD 5870|1030/1250-900/1300|32889|i7 980X@4.5GHz
FreedomEclipse|XFX 6970 Crossfire|900/1375|32291|i5 2500k@4.9Ghz
20mmrain|XFX HD6950 Xfire|951/1303|31485|i7 860@4.03Ghz
HD4870|Sapphire HD5870 + HD5870 ES CrossFire|1030/1300|31476|Core i7 920@4.47Ghz
jlewis02|HD5850 x2|980/1125|30404|i7 930@4.2Ghz
t_ski|5970|930/1300|29212|i7 980X @ 4.5Ghz
BPGT64|Sapphire 2xHD 5870 in CFX|950/1200|29121|i7 920@4.2ghz 
Cold Storm|Crossfire 5870's|850/1200|28234|i7 860 @ 4.2ghz
travva|ASUS HD 5850 DirectCU + Directcu TOP|900/1250|27947|i7 930@4.2GHz
bpgt64|2xSapphire Tech HD 5870's|950/1250|27541|i7 920@4.2Ghz
Fullinfusion|Sapphire 5970 oc|1000/1300|27384|Phenom II X6 1090T @4.319ghZ
Hockster|Asus HD 5970|850/1000|25259|i7 860@3684MHz
Drunkenmafia|2 x ASUS HD5870 1gb|850/1200|24502|FX8120@4.3Ghz
computertechy|XFX HD 5970|925/1200|23695|Phenom II X6 1090T@4.1Ghz
JD15|Sapphire 5970|735/1010|23492|Phenom II X6 1055T@4.017 GHz
1Kurgan1|2x 5850|956/1217|23464|PII 1055t X6@3.934Ghz
dark2099|CF HD 5850|725/1000|22034|i7 875K @ 3.2GHz
Wile E|Powercolor 4870X2|825/975|21151|i7 980X@4480Mhz
erocker|2x Diamond HD5850|925/1250|20379|Phenom II X4 965@4.013Ghz
shevanel|His 5770 CF|960/1340|20067|i7 920@4.0Ghz
(FIH) The Don|2x 5770|850/1200|18452|i7 920 @ 3.6Ghz
csmccart42|msi Hawk 5770, XFX 5770|925/1300|17653|AMD Phenom II X6 1055T@3.2ghz
TotalChaos|Sapphire 5850/Asus 5850|850/1200|17462|PII X4 940BE @3.31Ghz
FreedomEclipse|2x Sapphiire 4870 Toxic's|780/1000|16681|Q9550@3.910Mhz
hayder.master|ATI 4870/4850|800/1000-735/1050|16603|Intel i7 860@4003MHz
Bucknuts77|Sapphire Radeon HD5770's|950/1405|15673|Q6600@3.398Ghz
Athlonite|2x HIS HD5770 1GB |960/1300|15449 |PHII x4 940BE 3.41GHz
Black Panther|Sapphire HD5970|735/1010|15158|C2D E8400 @4Ghz
FreedomEclipse|2x4870's|750/900|14451|Q9550@3.910Mhz
JrRacinFan|2x 3870|850/1251|9130|720BE @ 3.6Ghz
ATI-Tri Core No PhysX


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
t_ski|3x7970|925/1375|53574|i7 3930K @ 3.8Ghz
MetalRacer|2x5850's + 1x5870|956/1340|50272|i7 3930K@5.25GHz
2DividedbyZero|HD5970+5850|885/1250|42498|i7 980X @ 4.33GHz
rickss69|5970/5870|950/1200|37768|i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz 
Cold Storm|2 5870's & 1 5850|850/1200-725/1000|30826|i7 860@4.2ghz
HossHuge|MSI 4800 series Tri-Fire 4850x2+4830|4850's(690/1020) 4830(700/1050)|18704|PII x6 1055@3.780Mhz

ATI-Quad Core No PhysX


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
MetalRacer|2 X HD5970's|988/1240|48241|i7 980X @ 4.61GHz
Mydog|MSI HD5970+2x MSI HD5870|1000/1220|45272|i7-980x @4787mhz
t_ski|2x 5970|930/1300|42732|i7 980X @ 4.5Ghz
DRDNA|ATI - 2X-4870X2|750/900|27693|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

This is what a proper submission will look like.
See the time and date from your desktop on the lower right corner.
Move you TPU water mark to the left when you upload your pic or it will block it.
Be sure to post your info in Table format as below.

Asylum|XFX GTX285|650/1250/1450|15053|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

Not going to ask users to disable PhysX?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

No..There will be one set for PhysX and one set without..
There will be more boards for dual,triple and quad graphic chip combinations also.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is mine.
jlewis02|GTX280|735/1305/1505|15936|Q9550@3.8Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice score lewis.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for starting a new Vantage thread Asylum. Wish I still had my GTX 295


----------



## freakshow (Dec 8, 2009)

here is mine first run


----------



## wolf (Dec 8, 2009)

I find X score (Extreme) is a MUCH better comparion on how your GPU/s are performing, and CPU score has much less impact on it, for instance physx can add P2000 to your score but usually less than X100 to any score.

Can we include X? pls pls pls


----------



## shevanel (Dec 8, 2009)

im scoring 10k main 24k cpu.. im not even going to post it. but i am subscribing so I can watch the other posts.


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2009)

I would prefer if PhysX would be disabled. There is no good way to differentiate between scores that have PhysX and those that don't. Hwbot does it.

From what I understand we cannot name threads as "official" on TPU. Hence why the Alcpone thread was named "unofficial"

Thanks for starting a new one, for sure we needed it.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2009)

*Lonely GTX 275*

Okay- been awhile since I did any benching because of full-time crunching. I had to see how far I could push this EVGA GTX 275:

Like I stated earlier, I really miss my GTX 295 but the GTX 275 plays all my games really well

HammerON | GTX 275 | 750/1230/1600 | 15537 | i7 920 @ 3.875 GHz


----------



## shevanel (Dec 8, 2009)

how come you guys with i7's are getting mid 45k+ and on mine I cannot break 25K.. is it something to do with nvidia physx?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

shevanel said:


> how come you guys with i7's are getting mid 45k+ and on mine I cannot break 25K.. is it something to do with nvidia physex?



Are referring to CPU score?  If so yes, with Physx enabled it takes a great load of your CPU and it jumps up.

BTW, change how you spelled Physx, It spells something else


----------



## wolf (Dec 8, 2009)

lol CP, I was gunna post but your just too fast, you shouldhave done duals in the old west man.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 8, 2009)

well if he is going to group ati and nvidia seperate shouldnt ati benches omit physx?


----------



## wolf (Dec 8, 2009)

shevanel said:


> well if he is going to group ati and nvidia seperate shouldnt ati benches omit physx?



you can run ATI cards and a dedicated physx card too tho with windows 7, As I do, check my specs.


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2009)

They already omit PhysX because ATi cards cannot do PhysX. This is why I'd like to see all cards performing the benchmark with PhysX off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

wolf said:


> lol CP, I was gunna post but your just too fast, you shouldhave done duals in the old west man.



  go here, read from post 2459 and on.  Coincidence or what?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1667552&posted=1#post1667552



shevanel said:


> well if he is going to group ati and nvidia seperate shouldnt ati benches omit physx?



If done seperately then that'll be great.  If not nvidias should have a seperate table or something that is for Physx.  Just seems fair.


----------



## Enmity (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's mine running 2x5850's and 9800gt for physx


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice score Enmity

Got to love those 5850's~


----------



## Enmity (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks Hammer, I still think she can got higher but im only on air cooling for cpu n stock coolers on gpus at this stage.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 8, 2009)

here is my 2nd run

|Evga GTX295|705/1050/1520|24604|i7 920@4.3Ghz


----------



## shevanel (Dec 8, 2009)

shevanel|His 5770|850/1200|10481|i7 920@4.0Ghz

With physx enabled...


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

Thread updated.


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

BiNGE|Sapphire Radeon 5850|875/1150|15982|i7 920@4.0Ghz


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

Enmity said:


> Here's mine running 2x5850's and 9800gt for physx



Seems low.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Seems low.



Not too bad my GTX280 only nears 15K

Does this count for an entry even though there is TMI in this image?  sneekypeet|XFX/EVGA GTX 280|689/1196/1475|26444|i5 750 4.199GHz


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

I was talking about the dual 5850s.  I've seen them reach 28k easily in crossfire without physX


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> I was talking about the dual 5850s.  I've seen them reach 28k easily in crossfire without physX



Dont see ram settings in the link, but his specs shows DDR2 800, that cant be helping much. W/o a full look at everything I have to say something is possibly capping him a bit.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Not too bad my GTX280 only nears 15K
> 
> Does this count for an entry even though there is TMI in this image?  sneekypeet|XFX/EVGA GTX 280|689/1196/1475|26444|i5 750 4.199GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091208/4.2ghz-alltests448.jpg



Yes this entry has everthing you need.
Thanks peet.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 8, 2009)

Really good idea, starting a new thread. I have to agree with erocker though. I think physX should be turned off for all runs.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Really good idea, starting a new thread. I have to agree with erocker though. I think physX should be turned off for all runs.



Ill do a ATI board with and without PhysX.


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Ill do a ATI board with and without PhysX.



TBH this is something we can either do one way, or do the correct way.  No legitimate competition/bench submission website accepts physX altered scores in Vantage.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> TBH this is something we can either do one way, or do the correct way.  No legitimate competition/bench submission website accepts physX altered scores in Vantage.



good thing were just having fun. I think physx should stay on a seperate board. no point in removing it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree with SOL.  A seperate board would be nice.


----------



## department76 (Dec 8, 2009)

i need a new cpu...

department76|Sapphire HD4870 512mb|750/900|7833|X2 6400+ @ 3.38ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

department76 said:


> i need a new cpu.
> 
> 
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/7764/22457293.png



You need to post your table format if you want this added.
Like this
            sneekypeet|XFX/EVGA GTX 280|689/1196/1475|26444|i5 750 4.199GHz


----------



## department76 (Dec 8, 2009)

^^ ya just read that lol


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry... I thought I was forgetting something, and I was right.






BiNGE|Sapphire Radeon 5850|875/1150|16568|i7 920@4.0Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Sorry... I thought I was forgetting something, and I was right.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091208/Vantage5850.jpg
> 
> BiNGE|Sapphire Radeon 5850|875/1150|16568|i7 920@4.0Ghz



You guys need to move your TPU watermark to the left side when uploading.
Its blocking the date.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 9, 2009)

Asylum said:


> You guys need to move your TPU watermark to the left side when uploading.
> Its blocking the date.



so we need the date now?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> so we need the date now?



Yes all rules are stated at the first post.
I let a few people slide on the first page because i was still setting it up.
But they were only missing the Table format.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

Fitseries3|2xEVGA GTX295|736/1224/1560|P42253|i7 920@4.45Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Fitseries3|2xEVGA GTX295|736/1224/1560|P42253|i7 920@4.45Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31294&stc=1&d=1260317813



No old post fits.
Need new run with date and time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

what if i just ran that?

12/7/09 11:54pm


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> what if i just ran that?
> 
> 12/7/09 11:54pm



Needs to be in your screen shot.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

well fuck. thats going to be hard to get that score again. 

that bitch was supercharged


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Dammit fit, how many times have I told you to set the date/time in your BIOS correctly.  :shadedshu


----------



## CStylen (Dec 9, 2009)

CStylen|EVGA GTX295|675/1050/1455|25181|i7 920@4.3Ghz


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2009)

Asylum said:


> You guys need to move your TPU watermark to the left side when uploading.
> Its blocking the date.



My bad, future posts will be fixed.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

CStylen said:


> CStylen|EVGA GTX295|675/1050/1455|25181|i7 920@4.3Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091208/benchscreen1035.png



Nice score and perfect post format CStylen.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 9, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091208/Capture053.jpg
> 
> I need to upgrade my vantage.



reread the OP


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 9, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> reread the OP



I'm trying to buy the upgrade, my browser just hangs when I hit the upgrade button. I was just going to edit my post, but I'll just delete it for now and repost when I buy the Advanced edition..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

pm me if u need a key. i have alot of them


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 9, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> I'm trying to buy the upgrade, my browser just hangs when I hit the upgrade button. I was just going to edit my post, but I'll just delete it for now and repost when I buy the Advanced edition..



Shoot I just meant to add the code for the settings


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 9, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Shoot I just meant to add the code for the settings





No problem, I needed to upgrade anyway.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 9, 2009)

BarbaricSoul | SLI'ed GTX280's | 682-1468-1179 | P22139 | Core2Quad Q9650 @ 4162MHz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> BarbaricSoul/SLI'ed GTX280's/682-1468-1179/P22139/Core2Quad Q9650 @ 4162MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091209/BENCHMARK2.jpg



Thats not correct format Barbaric.
Use the | key not /
And fix your screen shot...Move the TPU watermark to the left when you upload your pic..Its blocking the date.
Edit your post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Thats not correct format Barbaric.
> Use the | key not /
> Edit your post.



Is there a specific reason why it has to be with that key or just your personal preference?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is there a specific reason why it has to be with that key or just your personal preference?



Its that key because thats what makes the Table format work.
Then all i have to do is copy and paste.
Takes alot of time if i have to do everyones myself.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 9, 2009)

fixed it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Gotcha.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Lets see you hit 1ghz on that 5850 Binge   I think its possible if some are hitting it on a 5770.
> 
> Here are a pile of my Oc's with the different GPU's I have had over the last few months, each is a personal best.
> 
> ...



You will need all new post with date,time and Table format if you want these posted.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well I cant post date or time on the older ones since they are old screen shots, so I guess they dont count.  Then I'll just delete my post then.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2009)

This whole date thing is silly. It shouldn't matter when the test was run. Posting older scores is actually a disadvantage to the poster, as newer drivers usually give better scores. If the person posting wants to disadvantage themselves, you should let them.

Otherwise, I feel it should be broken down by number of cards, not number of gpus, but that debate always rages back and forth.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 9, 2009)

In America, if you don't like the kool-aid sold at the stand across the street then you have the right to open up your own stand with your own kool-aid.

He wants the date because he wants to compile a new list of scores, not outdated scores from yesteryear from people that probably don't even run that rig any longer.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2009)

shevanel said:


> In America, if you don't like the kool-aid sold at the stand across the street then you have the right to open up your own stand on your side of the street.
> 
> He wants the date because he wants to compile a new list of scores, not outdated scores from yesteryear from people that probably don't even run that rig any longer.



Except I can't start a new thread with the same purpose, as it will just get locked. 

And still, who cares? As long as they did it, and take the time to dig up the appropriate info, it shouldn't matter. There's still a lot that can be learned from older runs.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 9, 2009)

That's why In my Furmark 5000 series thread I just provide a link to all the old scores so people can see how they relate to older hardware.

I see your point but all I am saying is this is what he is asking of people, I'm not standing up for him and I should have kept my mouth shut but I just think if he wanted to have old scores in this thread he would have allowed it.

reply to below. In the main post he states "I will not be using old scores in this thread"


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2009)

My point is, this thread is supposed to be for the community tho. I'm not trying to bust his balls, I'm just saying what I think would make the thread better for everyone as a whole.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2009)

i wont be posting a damn thing until i beat my old personal best. i want to keep track of it so i know what i have to beat. until i hit 43k you wont see me again.


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree and disagree and agree with the OP more than I want to disagree with him.  He's running the show because he's willing to update the thread.  His rules will keep him happy, and we can start over again.  JB leaving suddenly wasn't expected, but I'm willing to start up new submissions to get on this new list.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 9, 2009)

My opinion is that I agree with him. there is new hardware coming out, there is new hardware already out and this man is trying to compile New scores from all users and he doesnt want to add every tom dick and harrys score from last christmas when all those scores are already logged somewhere.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2009)

I want to see what the old hardware does compared to the newer hardware. But meh, whatever, I don't have to post here, so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 9, 2009)

no need to be bitter bud, all we need to do is get him to add the link to all the "old scores" into the score thread here and then it's convenient for all of us to compare.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2009)

shevanel said:


> no need to be bitter bud, all we need to do is get him to add the link to all the "old scores" into the score thread here and then it's convenient for all of us to compare.



Who's being bitter? That's not how I meant to come across. I just meant I'm only one person, and if I disagree, it's not like I'm forced to post here.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 9, 2009)

well i hope you do post cuz id still like to see how the 4870x2 does in the ring especially since you have a physx card. don't forget to post the time/date


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2009)

For argument's sake we could always just use the quote function to retrieve the old scores and archive them somehow.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

shevanel said:


> My opinion is that I agree with him. there is new hardware coming out, there is new hardware already out and this man is trying to compile New scores from all users and he doesnt want to add every tom dick and harrys score from last christmas when all those scores are already logged somewhere.



My point exactly shevanel.
The old thread is still around if you want to compare old scores.
No point in reposting them all here.
You dont see me in here throwing up my 41312 score from only 1 month ago.
But i have some more 295's on the way


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2009)

shevanel said:


> well i hope you do post cuz id still like to see how the 4870x2 does in the ring especially since you have a physx card. don't forget to post the time/date



I've been too busy folding to do any runs since I put the 8800 back in. 

Plus, I haven't been able to hit the same clocks as before for benching. I don't think my rig likes the 2GB sticks. I think I'm gonna have to dig out my 1200Mhz Axeram if I plan to bench.


----------



## kylzer (Dec 9, 2009)

Kylzer | HD5850| 901/1200 | 17910 | i7 920 @ 4,41GHz







Hope its ok to resubmit.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

kylzer said:


> Kylzer | HD5850| 901/1200 | 17910 | i7 920 @ 4,41GHz
> 
> http://i35.tinypic.com/2ns10cz.jpg
> 
> Hope its ok to resubmit.



You need date and time in your screen shot.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2009)

The old thread is still there for the old scores if you want to look at them.
The date and time rule is there to make sure people are not posting old scores.
I have alot of old scores and a ton of hardware that ill never get back either.
To make everyone happy ill post a link to the old scores on the front page.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Dec 10, 2009)

damn it it wont let me bench it it says minimum req resolution 1280x1024 i got higher but no i still wont let me!


----------



## Boneface (Dec 11, 2009)

Boneface | msi gtx295| 674/1453/1187 | 23935 | i5 750 @ 3.55GHz


Edit- date and time added


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 11, 2009)

^Don't forget your GPUZ ^


----------



## Binge (Dec 11, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> ^Don't forget your GPUZ ^



and date+time


----------



## Boneface (Dec 11, 2009)

Ill get the gpuz, but date and time is at bottom of pic unless im suppose to show it another way lol


----------



## Asylum (Dec 11, 2009)

Boneface said:


> Boneface | msi gtx295| 658/1418/1150 | 23128 | i5 750 @ 3.44GHz





trt740 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/5770 vantage first run 24-7 clock.jpg
> 
> 2nd run
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/5770 vantage 2.jpg



Could everyone please read the rules and look at my example at the start of this thread.
It is real simple to post a score here if you take 5 seconds to see what the correct format is. Please edit your post accordingly.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2009)

Just say the posts don't get added unless the format is right.  It's a big enough task to take on something like this, so no point in having to do more work than necessary.


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 12, 2009)

here i come:

klz_nqn | MSI HD5850| 1000/1200 | 18920 | i7 920 @ 4.20GHz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 12, 2009)

Great score and perfect post format  klz_nqn.
You the man.


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 12, 2009)

PbMaster|Sapphire HD 4890|950/1000|11862|Phenom II @ 3.8 GHz
I might could do better. Too drunk to really care now though lol


----------



## Asylum (Dec 12, 2009)

Good run pbmaster.
Drink one for me.


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 12, 2009)

Sure thing man, I've got hold of a Sam Adams right now. If I feel frisky I might throw in my HDD with Vista x86 later and see if I can get a higher CPU OC for this.


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1000/1160|17170|i7 920@4.2GHz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 12, 2009)

Comeon Binge stop feather dusting that thing and give me some real numbers.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice thread.


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1010/1160|17300|i7 920@4.2GHz






Not sure what you're looking for here Asylum.  These results are looking to be pretty linear, and I can't go any higher on my memory.  It's physically impossible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

up the CPU Binge


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> up the CPU Binge



I know you guys are really enthusiastic about this, but I'd rather not.  The CPU clock speed is not a problem here.  It wasn't at 4.0GHz. Hell my CPU score is still above my GPU score so I won't see an improvement unless my GPU score improves.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> I know you guys are really enthusiastic about this, but I'd rather not.  The CPU clock speed is not a problem here.  It wasn't at 4.0GHz. Hell my CPU score is still above my GPU score so I won't see an improvement unless my GPU score improves.



Guess i'm just very used to 3dmark 06, any MHz in that benchmark helps.  vantage I dont run much so not sure how relevant CPU speed is to the overall score.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> I know you guys are really enthusiastic about this, but I'd rather not.  The CPU clock speed is not a problem here.  It wasn't at 4.0GHz. Hell my CPU score is still above my GPU score so I won't see an improvement unless my GPU score improves.



What the hell kind of excuse is that? Since when is a legitimate reason needed to clock a cpu?

I was still clocking the QX when 400Mhz only gave me like 50pts because of Physx. 

If it doesn't smell like ozone and hot (or smoldering) silicon when doing your bench runs, you're doing it wrong.  lol.


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> What the hell kind of excuse is that? Since when is a legitimate reason needed to clock a cpu?
> 
> I was still clocking the QX when 400Mhz only gave me like 50pts because of Physx.
> 
> If it doesn't smell like ozone and hot (or smoldering) silicon when doing your bench runs, you're doing it wrong.  lol.



The difference between me and the top scorer is 2k points.  I'm looking for something more than 50pts.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2009)

Throwing some water at it yet?


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Throwing some water at it yet?



Good god I hope not.  That would short my rig.  Are we assuming I went back into water cooling?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 12, 2009)

How did klz get his that high?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> The difference between me and the top scorer is 2k points.  I'm looking for something more than 50pts.



Bah, wimp.


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

Asylum said:


> How did klz get his that high?



My question exactly.  It's probably the 40MHz on the memory which is 160MHz effective? lol  No idea what he's doing to optimize.



Wile E said:


> Bah, wimp.



 wait...


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> wait...


Ha! I lol'd. Perfect answer.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Good god I hope not.  That would short my rig.  Are we assuming I went back into water cooling?



Yes, of course, Mr. Smartypants.  WTF else would I mean?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2009)

t_ski|PNY & MSI GTX295's|690/1220/1488|40426|i7 920@4.3Ghz







new high score for me


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 12, 2009)

@ Binge your card's clocks are almost same as mine's and still our scores are different..have tried reinstalling the drivers?

allso i'm using a fresh install..well not that fresh it has a couple of days.. still i think i must have something to do with your drivers


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 12, 2009)

he i am, again 

klz_nqn | MSI HD5850| 1042/1251 | 19508 | i7 920 @ 4.305GHz 





my cpu is kinda holding me back, can't get over 4.3Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 12, 2009)

klz_nqn said:


> he i am, again
> 
> klz_nqn | MSI HD5850| 1042/1251 | 19508 | i7 920 @ 4.305GHz
> 
> ...



You rocking that 5850 man....Good work.




t_ski said:


> t_ski|PNY & MSI GTX295's|690/1220/1488|40426|i7 920@4.3Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091212/3dv-40426.jpg
> 
> new high score for me



Bout time someone put up a quad score.


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 12, 2009)

Asylum said:


> You rocking that 5850 man....Good work.



Thanks


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

Got a HDD, did a fresh install.  Points rise by 30 points.  I'm at a loss here guys.


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Got a HDD, did a fresh install.  Points rise by 30 points.  I'm at a loss here guys.



hi there, what ram are you using?


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

klz_nqn said:


> hi there, what ram are you using?



Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz at 7-8-7-20


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz at 7-8-7-20



hoy crap  im running out of ideas.. check your uncore frecuency, i run mine @ 4000 (its set on auto) your cpu seems fine..just in case give it a little bump in voltage (something like 0.05v) and disable any power play features on it and update the directX straight from microsoft.. 

do you have the HT on?


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

klz_nqn said:


> hoy crap  im running out of ideas.. check your uncore frecuency, i run mine @ 4000 (its set on auto) your cpu seems fine..just in case give it a little bump in voltage (something like 0.05v) and disable any power play features on it and update the directX straight from microsoft..
> 
> do you have the HT on?



 my uncore would have to be 4GHz if I were running my ram at 2000MHz and 200BCLK, right?  I don't use power play, and I can't update DX from microsoft because I already did that.  Drop your memory frequency on the GPU to 1160, and let's see what you get?


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> my uncore would have to be 4GHz if I were running my ram at 2000MHz and 200BCLK, right?  I don't use power play, and I can't update DX from microsoft because I already did that.  Drop your memory frequency on the GPU to 1160, and let's see what you get?


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

Dude thank you so much for doing that.  Really strange eh?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 12, 2009)

Just a kickass chip on that 5850 i guess.


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah.. i think i know what the problem is.. you said that its impossible to get your gpu ram frecuency higher.. why is that? the HD5000 series have error correction..so.. you shouldn't be able to get any artifacts while overclocking..


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

klz_nqn said:


> yeah.. i think i know what the problem is.. you said that its impossible to get your gpu ram frecuency higher.. why is that? the HD5000 series have error correction..so.. you shouldn't be able to get any artifacts while overclocking..



Because it grey screens at speeds higher than 1170.


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 12, 2009)

grey screens?? 


if you can, post an image cause i don't get the meaning of that


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

klz_nqn said:


> grey screens??
> 
> 
> if you can, post an image cause i don't get the meaning of that



put your memory to 1300 and see what happens 

looks a lot like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Although it shouldn't matter what PCI-E slot I occupy with the card, Vantage gave me 400 more points.






BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1020/1165|17714|i7 920@4.2GHz


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 12, 2009)

well i tried 1300 on the memory and.. its working


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2009)

klz_nqn said:


> well i tried 1300 on the memory and.. its working



Pretty amazing card you have there klz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

cards are just like CPU's Binge, maybe he just got a better one bro.  Those vantage scores are still very good IMO for a single 5850.  remember vantage is a nvidia benchmark bro, they shine in it.


----------



## Binge (Dec 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> cards are just like CPU's Binge, maybe he just got a better one bro.  Those vantage scores are still very good IMO for a single 5850.  remember vantage is a nvidia benchmark bro, they shine in it.



It's only an NV benchmark when you include physX.  Vantage is a DX10 benchmark.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 13, 2009)

Heres my new personal best with the 285.
Took alittle tinkering to get it to stop crashing.
Asylum|XFX GTX285|735/1336/1560|16321|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## Enmity (Dec 13, 2009)

i think theres a couple of limiting factors in my rig. the ddr2800 for one i can run at 4-4-4-12@800Mhz or 5-5-5-15@1000...i bench better at 800 though. the other limiting factor is the phenom, compared to the 4+ Ghz i7's out there my 3.8Ghz is the most i can get out of it...on air lol...


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 13, 2009)

Enmity said:


> i think theres a couple of limiting factors in my rig. the ddr2800 for one i can run at 4-4-4-12@800Mhz or 5-5-5-15@1000...i bench better at 800 though. the other limiting factor is the phenom, compared to the 4+ Ghz i7's out there my 3.8Ghz is the most i can get out of it...on air lol...



And clock for clock the phenom II is not so beastly as i5/i7's A Phenom II at 3.8Ghz is compared to a i5 at 3.4-3.5Ghz right? Same goes for my q9550. The Phenom II 940 at 3.0Ghz is on par with my 2.8Ghz q9550 yet they have the same cores but a Phenom II processor needs to be 200Mhz faster to be on par with a core 2 quad q9000 series.


*EDIT* Phenom II's are still very great processor's and for the money you pay for what they do is awesome. Even though a Phenom II aint so fast clock for clock, it dosn't show almost at all in video games. So dont worry we all have fast quad's


----------



## shevanel (Dec 15, 2009)

Shevanel|His 5770 Xfire|850/1200|P17215| i7 920@4Ghz

PPU disabled


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

I have to geta 5770.  Price/performance on those cards is amazing!


----------



## Fahim (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are my benches............sorry, but most of the time I managed to forget taking screenshots with CPU-Z and GPU-Z on....but I don't overclock my system........



*XFX RADEON HD 5770 1GB (850, 4800) 09.11*







*XFX RADEON HD 5770 1GB (950, 5200) 09.11*






*SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 5850 1GB (725, 4000) 09.11*


----------



## shevanel (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have to geta 5770.  Price/performance on those cards is amazing!



My 1st ATI cards ever.. and I really like them thus far. $330 for near 5870 performance. I hope no problems arise but I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes I agree bro.  That's going to be my next card


----------



## shevanel (Dec 15, 2009)

my only complaints are I am noticing stutter in MW2 @ 60fps steady. All other games run just fine and max'd out.

I don't know if it's drivers or just xfire issues


----------



## Binge (Dec 15, 2009)

The issues with crossfire are driver issues.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> The issues with crossfire are driver issues.



Cool. i hear the 9.12's are coming soon. Maybe it'll fix it.

I won't smash this thread to OT but while I have you guys on the hook..

Since I know jack about xfire really.. would it be possible / beneficial if I disabled xfire when playing games that I know don't really need it?


----------



## Binge (Dec 15, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Cool. i hear the 9.12's are coming soon. Maybe it'll fix it.
> 
> I won't smash this thread to OT but while I have you guys on the hook..
> 
> Since I know jack about xfire really.. would it be possible / beneficial if I disabled xfire when playing games that I know don't really need it?



I don't see the point.  Your 2nd card is still sucking up power, but it won't be under load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

My first time with c/f I had that issue, however this time around every game runs fine.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 15, 2009)

well to test I disabled xfire and started MW2.. the game ran smooth with no stutter.

I did a quick search, it seems that MW2 doesnt support xfire (go figure) yet..

I only play it once in a while on spec ops mode so I'm not worried about it. I'm more concerned with upcoming DX11 games.. these older games I can play my daughters Pc if I have to lol.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 15, 2009)

Got my 2 x Evga 295 Co Ops in last night.
Anyone know how to get the Evga voltage tuner or anything else to work with those?
Be home after while to do some benching.


----------



## Binge (Dec 15, 2009)

Co-ops can't be voltage tuned.  Only the dual PCB 295s had voltage control.  You must hard-mod to get results.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> Co-ops can't be voltage tuned.  Only the dual PCB 295s had voltage control.  You must hard-mod to get results.



Was afraid you would say that.
May be they will clock good without a increase.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

shevanel said:


> well to test I disabled xfire and started MW2.. the game ran smooth with no stutter.
> 
> I did a quick search, it seems that MW2 doesnt support xfire (go figure) yet..
> 
> I only play it once in a while on spec ops mode so I'm not worried about it. I'm more concerned with upcoming DX11 games.. these older games I can play my daughters Pc if I have to lol.



Same thing I had with Crysis before.  Luckily it's fine this time around.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 16, 2009)

Heres my first run with a single 295.

Asylum|Evga 295|721/1102/1525|26439|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## Binge (Dec 16, 2009)

If your memory can handle it go to 1300, and your score will increase a lot.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Heres my first run with a single 295.
> 
> Asylum|Evga 295|721/1102/1525|26439|i7 920@4.5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091215/v-1.png



i had mý gtx-295 running on 738 on air, that card is extremely nice at overclocking i think
 too bad i sold mine


----------



## Enmity (Dec 16, 2009)

heres my latest score.

Enmity|x2 MSI 5850's|900/1200|23870|Phenom II 940@3.8Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 16, 2009)

Finally broke 27000 with one 295 last night after 4 hours of crashing.
Post it up when i get home.


----------



## wolf (Dec 16, 2009)

My best run yet with new 9.12 beta's. I wish you'd make an X score section though, much more reliable (and indicative of actual performance) than P score IMO.

wolf|Sapphire 5870|950/1250|21798|i7 920@4.2Ghz|9800GT physx


----------



## Asylum (Dec 16, 2009)

wolf said:


> My best run yet with new 9.12 beta's. I wish you'd make an X score section though, much more reliable (and indicative of actual performance) than P score IMO.
> 
> wolf|Sapphire 5870|950/1250|21798|i7 920@4.2Ghz|9800GT physx
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091216/vantageP9.123.jpg



I can do a XTREME board also.
Post it up.


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 16, 2009)

look at the *gpu* score... (me wanting some WC)... if i had one.. i may even compete against your 5870


----------



## Asylum (Dec 16, 2009)

Heres my top score on a single 295.
Took me all night to get over 27000.

Asylum|Evga 295|721/1271/1533|27449|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^ Was that with a voltage bump on the EVGA card or stock volts?


----------



## Binge (Dec 16, 2009)

Stock volts, he has a co-op.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok time to see what both cards will do.
Heres my first run with both 295's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

break the 40k , come on!


----------



## wolf (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome Asylum you'll take my X score! well, here it is! 

unfortunately when I ran this yesterday I didn't have a cpu-z open too, it IS 4.2ghz, but I can understand if you need a rerun.

wolf|Sapphire 5870|1000/1300|X10086|i7 920@4.2Ghz|9800GT physx

And I think this is a kickass X score for a single card! the P score is nice but this bouts with a single GTX295 already.

EDITED with cpu-z screenie.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice run Wolf.


----------



## wolf (Dec 16, 2009)

Will do, I'ma go the whole hog and shoot for 1000/1300, hope to crack X10k

EDIT: score post edited.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres the next run.
Got it over 4k.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 17, 2009)

Run #3...Its getting tough to get much higher.
It will get all the way to the end of graphics test 2 and drivers will crash.


----------



## department76 (Dec 17, 2009)

here's a new run with my new oc'd phenom II and 4870 back @ stock

department76|Sapphire HD4870 512mb|750/900|10731|Phenom II 965 @ 3.9GHz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 17, 2009)

Run #4...Drained alittle more out of her.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 17, 2009)

Think i blowed my wad with this one.

Asylum|2x Evga 295's|687/1169/1513|41862|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice runs Asylum~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2009)

c'mon dude, 42k:-D

you should be able to get the memory to a minimum of 1230hz and the core at minimum 700, but okay they are in sli,


----------



## Asylum (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres my Xtreme score.

Asylum|2x Evga 295's|687/1169/1513|20322|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 17, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nice runs Asylum~



Thanks man...Been benching my ass off for 2 days.



(FIH) The Don said:


> c'mon dude, 42k:-D
> 
> you should be able to get the memory to a minimum of 1230hz and the core at minimum 700, but okay they are in sli,



When i go up to 700 on the core its crashville after that with both cards.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2009)

What about the ram?  Mine did over 1200 easy.


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2009)

*Add this please.*

925/1250 5850 CrossFire 24040 GPU score isn't too shabby 
erocker|2x Diamond HD5850|925/1250|P20379|Phenom II X4 965@4.013Ghz







Extreme setting:
erocker|2x Diamond HD5850|925/1250|X14236|Phenom II X4 965@4.013Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> 925/1250 5850 CrossFire 24040 GPU score isn't too shabby
> erocker|2x Diamond HD5850|925/1250|P20379|PII X4 965@4.013Ghz
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/912ocd.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice runs Erocker.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 17, 2009)

OOHH..Snap!! 42000 Barrier Broken.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2009)

i told you dude^^

nice work:-D

what is the world record atm?
found it http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=919582

i think that is very nice by you, and hes got like 4 5870s and the 975 extreme


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 17, 2009)

keeping it up 

klz_nqn|MSI HD5850|1000/1200|P20160|I7 920@4.20Ghz





cats 9.12 are looking reaaaly good so far


----------



## wolf (Dec 17, 2009)

So close to P23k I can taste it....

wolf|Sapphire 5870|1000/1300|22934|i7 920@4.2Ghz|GTX260 c216 physx


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 17, 2009)

just 400 points between you and me wolf, in the gpu score department


----------



## Asylum (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow...Think i hit a sweet spot that time.
Going to try and break Fits score next.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 18, 2009)

Nothing earth shattering here:

Polarman|MSI HD4890|880/999|10736|Phenom II 940@3.0Ghz

Catalyst 9.12 btw.






Not bad.

My last score was 10198 using Cat's 9.9 about 3 months ago.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes...There it is.
Just broke Fits top score. Time to break your cards back out man. 

Asylum|2xEvga 295's|685/1233/1519|42254|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## Binge (Dec 18, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Yes...There it is.
> Just broke Fits top score. Time to break your cards back out man.
> 
> Asylum|2xEvga 295's|685/1233/1519|42254|i7 920@4.5Ghz
> ...



He doesn't own those cards anymore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i told you dude^^
> 
> nice work:-D
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that's without Physx, Asylum used Physx.


Nonetheless, great job Asylum


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah i figured

but still a nice job considering the 295's on air


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 18, 2009)

klz_nqn|MSI HD5850|1000/1300|P20378|I7 920@4.20Ghz





wish i had a nvidia card for physx


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i figured
> 
> but still a nice job considering the 295's on air



absolutely, I never said otherwise


----------



## shevanel (Dec 18, 2009)

after installing 9.12 drivers I cant get vantage to complete.. black screen lock up then i alt+tab to see a message from vantage saying cannot complete.. error.

any ever see this?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

did you delete your previous drivers, with ex driversweeper?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2009)

Heres mine with Physx on.......I think.
TheMailMan78|HIS HD5850|775/1125|P13737|Phenom II 955@3.20Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Heres mine with Physx on.......I think.
> TheMailMan78|HIS HD5850|775/1125|P13737|Phenom II 955@3.20Ghz
> 
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/Untitled-1.png



No...You dont get Physx with ATI unless you have another Nvidia card dedicated to Physx.
You also forgot to include CPU-Z in your screen shot..Edit your post.
Nice GPU score though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2009)

Asylum said:


> No...You dont get Physx with ATI unless you have another Nvidia card dedicated to Physx.
> You also forgot to include CPU-Z in your screen shot..Edit your post.
> Nice GPU score though.



I don't have CPU-z thats why I included the windows profile shot. Your just validating speed no? That should be enough. Also I wasn't sure if it used software Physx.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

i dont think there is anything called software PhysX?

or am i wrong, it must be a card otherwise you dont have it i think.

cpu-z can be downloaded here http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz/cpuz_152_setup.exe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont think there is anything called software PhysX?
> 
> or am i wrong, it must be a card otherwise you dont have it i think.
> 
> cpu-z can be downloaded here http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz/cpuz_152_setup.exe



Yes there is. A lot of games use it. However its just not hardware accelerated unless you have an Nvidia card. Think Havok. Anyway I do not want to DL CPU-Z. A screen of the windows profile should be enough.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

I get about 8k in P. I cant oc my 4850 at all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I get about 8k in P. I cant oc my 4850 at all.



Some 4850's wont budge. Some OC like a dream. Its really luck of the draw.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Some 4850's wont budge. Some OC like a dream. Its really luck of the draw.



Like my 280 FTW, i think i got this one a bit messed up. It required a vf900 just to boot right because the stock cooler wasnt making proper contact. It works perfect now, just i cant oc.


----------



## Boneface (Dec 18, 2009)

Heres my new one, im not sure what my cpu is clocked at cause it changes so much on cpuz, and i just used asus turbo evo to OC
Boneface|MSI gtx 295|706/1522/1187|P24701|Core i5 2.66@?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 18, 2009)

Just got over the 28k mark with a single 295. 

Asylum|Evga 295|711/1271/1577|28062|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## t_ski (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm gonna have to try that


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 19, 2009)

@Asylum... What drivers are you using, nice score btw


----------



## Asylum (Dec 19, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> @Asylum... What drivers are you using, nice score btw



Right there in front of you on the GPU-Z tab.... 186.18
And thanks


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 19, 2009)

Why are you using such old drivers?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 19, 2009)

Got alittle more out of her. 

Asylum|2xEvga 295's|685/1233/1519|42345|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78|HIS HD5850|775/1125|P13804|Phenom II 955@3.20Ghz

The 9.12 (regular) work really well.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 19, 2009)

Makes my score seem like a piece of crap


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Makes my score seem like a piece of crap



Don't look at it that way. Asylum is providing a great service with this thread. It allows you to track your personal performance with new drivers and such. Don't think of it as an E-peen competition. 

After all E-peen equals how much money you are willing to waste. Not how much you know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

epeen is BS!!!!   Enjoy the rig, that's the most important part!  You can have as much fun with a cheaper rig than you can with a top notch flat out best components rig.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Got alittle more out of her.
> 
> Asylum|2xEvga 295's|685/1233/1519|42345|i7 929@4.5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091219/v-2-9.png



you know you can run them 295s ~740mhz core right?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't look at it that way. Asylum is providing a great service with this thread. It allows you to track your personal performance with new drivers and such. Don't think of it as an E-peen competition.
> 
> After all E-peen equals how much money you are willing to waste. Not how much you know.



Well it say it that way cause i remember when i had my SLI 280s and i was raping with score. When my last one died this was my though.
I haz a sad


----------



## shevanel (Dec 20, 2009)

OC run.. man the temps are awesome. stays under 60top 55 bottom.. nice and cool here tonight.

shevanel|His 5770|960/1340|20031|i7 920@4.0Ghz  With Physx Enabled







Without Physx

shevanel|His 5770 CF|960/1340|20067|i7 920@4.0Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you know you can run them 295s ~740mhz core right?



Yes they will but if you run them at that you wont get the scores im getting.


----------



## mAfia_boy (Dec 20, 2009)

Heres mine.....





By marky69 at 2009-12-20


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is mine 

HD4870|HD5870 ES|1035/1320/|21584|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## klz_nqn (Dec 21, 2009)

my last stand

klz_nqn|MSI HD5850|1050/1300|20877|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

shevanel said:


> OC run.. man the temps are awesome. stays under 60top 55 bottom.. nice and cool here tonight.
> 
> shevanel|His 5770|960/1340|20031|i7 920@4.0Ghz  With Physx Enabled
> 
> ...



Damn those 5770 STILL got beat by a single 5850!



klz_nqn said:


> my last stand
> 
> klz_nqn|MSI HD5850|1050/1300|20877|i7 920@4.2Ghz
> 
> [url]http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/412/yetagain.jpg[/URL]



Nice run!


----------



## shevanel (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah he has a nice one that OC's like a champ! (45ish% core oc! nice dude!) He has 167gb/s bandwidth! That's killer

Time to step up to a single 5870 for me.. going to watercool this one and see how I can push it.

Just finished moving to the new house though so Ive been too busy for the PC.. but I'll have new benches soon.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 21, 2009)

All scores updated that were posted correctly.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 22, 2009)

HD4870 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> HD4870|HD5870 ES|1035/1320/|21584|i7 920@4.2Ghz
> 
> ...



Nice run man.
Thats why im not taking old scores.
To get you guys off your ass and do some bench runs.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2009)

HD4870 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> HD4870|HD5870 ES|1035/1320/|21584|i7 920@4.2Ghz
> 
> ...



Whats that picture on your desktop? I know its dirt2 but could you post it?


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 22, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Nice run man.
> Thats why im not taking old scores.
> To get you guys off your ass and do some bench runs.



Thanks

I do benchmarks alot .....more than playing games in fact 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Whats that picture on your desktop? I know its dirt2 but could you post it?



Yes it is Dirt 2 and I've taken lots of screenshots of different tracks and cars

Here it is (sorry for fraps) :







Other pics :

http://www.4shared.com/file/167574265/886ddec9/Dirt2.html

But these are my favorites :


----------



## t_ski (Dec 24, 2009)

Asylum, any chance you can add links to the tables?  IIRC the old thread had them in there.  Just use the permalink (post #).

Thought just crossed my mind when I was thinking of my next upgrade, wondering what kind of difference a certain GPU combination might make.  I figured it might be easoer for those looking for similar information.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

HD4870 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I do benchmarks alot .....more than playing games in fact
> 
> ...



If you like I can remove the fraps stamp.


----------



## kylzer (Dec 26, 2009)

*Add This*

Kylzer|XFX HD5770|1050/1435|9610|E3200 @ 4.199Ghz

Running the new Cat 9.12s with ATI Stream 2.0


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2009)

Heres my new one.....

TheMailMan78|HIS HD5850|775/1125|P14298|Phenom II 955@3.61Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay ~ received another GTX 275:

HammerON | EVGA & BFG GTX 275 (SLI)| 730/1220/1600 | i7 @ 3.8GHz


----------



## jjFarking (Dec 31, 2009)

jjFarking | XFX 5850 @ 775/1125 | Expertvision 9800GT @ stock (650/950/1625) for PhysX only | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3800 | Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit
*PhysX enabled*






EDIT: I just realised I didn't get the GPU-z readout of the 9800GT in that screen grab..


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot of ATI + Nvidia setups here.  Is it easier to set up both of these now?  I should have a 5970 + GTX285 setup soon...


----------



## HammerON (Jan 1, 2010)

Little better with higher cpu oc:

HammerON | EVGA & BFG GTX 275 (SLI)| 730/1220/1600 | P27533 | i7 920 @ 4.1GHz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 1, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Little better with higher cpu oc:
> 
> HammerON | EVGA & BFG GTX 275 (SLI)| 730/1220/1600 | P27533 | i7 920 @ 4.1GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100101/Capture039286.jpg



Nice run man.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 1, 2010)

I like how the GTX 275's overclock


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 2, 2010)

SK-1 |SLI'ed XFX GTX280's | 640/1160/1377 | 27685 | i5 860@4.2


----------



## Asylum (Jan 2, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> SK-1 |SLI'ed XFX GTX280's | 640/1160/1377 | 27685 | i5 860@4.2
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100102/Capture108.jpg



Really nice run SK-1.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 4, 2010)

DRDNA|ATI - 2X-4870X2|750/900/28626|25225|i7 920@4.2Ghz









This is my 24/7 clocked set up.


----------



## department76 (Jan 4, 2010)

yay i'm not the slowest single ati card run anymore!  if my monitor ever gets back from RMA i'll do another run with my 4870 oc'd and faster ram.  sadly can't run vantage in performance on a 720p lcdtv :-/


----------



## t_ski (Jan 5, 2010)

t_ski|HIS 5970|725/1000|24241|i7 920@4.4Ghz (no physx)






Hardware pr0n for you:


----------



## Asylum (Jan 5, 2010)

t_ski said:


> t_ski|HIS 5970|725/1000|24241|i7 920@4.4Ghz (no physx)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100105/24241.jpg
> 
> ...




Good run T.
Dam that card is huge.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Asylum (Jan 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forum.nexthardware.com/gallery/file.php?n=12735&w=o



Wow....2/11/2007  Thats the shit for back then....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

date is obviously wrong. win7 wasnt even available then


----------



## Asylum (Jan 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> date is obviously wrong. win7 wasnt even available then



Just jerking your chain fits.
Is that your score?
What cards are you running.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

4 5870s for that score with a gulftown


----------



## Asylum (Jan 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 4 5870s for that score with a gulftown



Well set your clock and give it alittle more and post us a score.


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2010)

BiNGE | EVGA & BFG GTX 280 (SLI)| 710/1250/1528 | P28004 | i7 920 @ 4.2GHz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 13, 2010)

Binge said:


> BiNGE | EVGA & BFG GTX 280 (SLI)| 710/1250/1528 | P28004 | i7 920 @ 4.2GHz
> 
> http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu239/BiNGEaNiNjA/Vantage280SLI01.jpg



Nice run Binge.


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's the background in case anyone was curious.  I paintsted it myshelf


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Every painting has a story, what story lies beneath this one?
Nice colors btw


----------



## department76 (Jan 13, 2010)

finally got a run done with a high stable overclock on my 4870,  gained a few points.


department76|Sapphire HD4870|825/1050|10909|Phenom II @ 3.9ghz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 13, 2010)

Got alittle more out of my 285.
Checkout how high i got the memory to go.
If i would break down and volt mod this thing it would really sing.

Asylum|XFX GTX285|747/1473/1587|16903|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## Enmity (Jan 13, 2010)

Enmity| x2 MSI 5850's | 935/1200 | 24235 | Phenom II 940@3.8Ghz 

a little more


----------



## Boneface (Jan 15, 2010)

New score with new card 
Boneface|Sapphire5870 VaporX|950/1300|17893|i5 750@3.6Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 15, 2010)

Enmity said:


> Enmity| x2 MSI 5850's | 935/1200 | 24235 | Phenom II 940@3.8Ghz
> 
> a little more





Boneface said:


> New score with new card
> Boneface|Sapphire5870 VaporX|950/1300|17893|i5 750@3.6Ghz



Good run guys.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2010)

Just a quick run with the cpu at 24/7 settings and Physx on with an 8800GT.

Wile E|Sapphire 4870X2|850/950|20638|QX9650@3.6Ghz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1797491


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

BiNGE|Sapphire HD5850|1010/1250|18909|i7 920 @4.2GHz


----------



## Enmity (Jan 17, 2010)

alright ive gotten a little higher 

Enmity | 2x MSI 5850's | 950/1200 | 24572 | Phenom II 940@3838Mhz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just a quick run with the cpu at 24/7 settings and Physx on with an 8800GT.
> 
> Wile E|Sapphire 4870X2|850/950|20638|QX9650@3.6Ghz
> 
> ...





Binge said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100117/Vantage01.jpg
> BiNGE|Sapphire HD5850|1010/1250|18909|i7 920 @4.2GHz





Enmity said:


> alright ive gotten a little higher
> 
> Enmity | 2x MSI 5850's | 950/1200 | 24572 | Phenom II 940@3838Mhz



Nice runs guys.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is my 5870 oc'd on air. EK Waterblock coming on Tuesday. This was 100% fan and 1.2V for gpu. Will post again once I get my waterblock installed and dialed in. Please add me.

ZenZimZaliben | ASUS 5870 | 1000/1300 | 18623 | Q9650 @4500Mhz


----------



## Asylum (Jan 24, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Here is my 5870 oc'd on air. EK Waterblock coming on Tuesday. This was 100% fan and 1.2V for gpu. Will post again once I get my waterblock installed and dialed in. Please add me.
> 
> ZenZimZaliben | ASUS 5870 | 1000/1300 | 18623 | Q9650 @4500Mhz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100123/vantage_air_5870.png



Good run on that 9650.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1030/1250|20636|i7 920@4.2GHz


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice score Binge!




I think I need to start ocing my card the next day I'm off.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 24, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Good run on that 9650.



The Q9650 is doing pretty well. Still limping along. I know I can tighten my ram up a little better, and once I get that 4870 on water cooling ..well here's hoping for 20K+. 

Binge what sort of cooling are you using on your system?


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> The Q9650 is doing pretty well. Still limping along. I know I can tighten my ram up a little better, and once I get that 4870 on water cooling ..well here's hoping for 20K+.
> 
> Binge what sort of cooling are you using on your system?



Air, stock.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> Air, stock.



Very nice. Would you call this a pure benchmark or 24/7 settings?


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Very nice. Would you call this a pure benchmark or 24/7 settings?



It could 24/7 easily.  I don't because it would be a waste to have the voltage increased in 2D mode, but I could game at that setting without worry.  Those aren't the highest clocks for this card.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 24, 2010)

With the 5xxx series I have read that once you go over a unspecified limit on the Ram it degrades performance, basically it sounds like ECC. Has anyone found a quicker way to notice these changes without running an entire benchmark? Use to be so easy. Push until artifacts, decrease 10Mhz or so.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> With the 5xxx series I have read that once you go over a unspecified limit on the Ram it degrades performance, basically it sounds like ECC. Has anyone found a quicker way to notice these changes without running an entire benchmark? Use to be so easy. Push until artifacts, decrease 10Mhz or so.



You'll gray screen before you get an artifact.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> You'll gray screen before you get an artifact.



Cool. I haven't had that happen yet, lol, so it might have a little more to go on the ram.


----------



## Edito (Jan 24, 2010)

*My Updated Score*

Nvidia XFX GTX 285|PhysX enabled|680|1260|1500|Q6600 G0 @3.825 FSB 1700.1


----------



## HD4870 (Jan 25, 2010)

HD4870|HD5870 ES +8800GT-OC For PhysX|1040/1340/|24114|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## Edito (Jan 25, 2010)

The bad thing is that the Devs will keep using Dx9 and our Dx 10/11 cards will become obsolete even before we use it to the max...

i hope this change with DX11 cause im not planing to change to DX11 because of 2 or 3 games...


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2010)

First run with my new 5870.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> First run with my new 5870.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100125/5870vantage_1.png



Looking good Paul   let's see 20k


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking good Paul   let's see 20k



Wanna see 20K? Here ya go:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Wanna see 20K? Here ya go:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100125/5870vantage_2.png


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 26, 2010)

i7 920 @ 3.6ghz TRUE Black
gtx295 stock
gskill trident 2000 @ 1890mhz cas9


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Wanna see 20K? Here ya go:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100125/5870vantage_2.png



Nice score Paulieg
It looks like you are enjoying a new toy~


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think I want you to post this score because I am sure I can hit 20K. But I had to show the OC on this ASUS 5870.

Changed 2 things on this oc. Overclocked GPU/RAM with waterblock installed. Changed Multi to 8.5x and FSB to 530. (From 9x500) SO this increased my FSB and RAM.

ZenZimZaliben | ASUS 5870 | 1112/1300 |19726 | Q9650 @4500Mhz






The reason Vantage is showing 4771Mhz for cpu is because it thinks Im on a 9x multi.

This makes me want an i7 and DDR3....must..fight...urge..to.buy.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 27, 2010)

*here is a real quick run with a 295 gtx*

it's slightly overclocked and my cpu is oced but the voltage is pumped up a bit, I switched bios and haven't tweaked it yet. This is with physx off so you 5870 boys have something for comparison in this bench.  This is not a score for posting it's only for comparison so don't get you shorts in a bunch, if I didn't put the format up. I don't want it posted. I just wanted to show you how a 295 gtx compares with physx off(with two Gpus against the single gpu 5870)  If you don't want this posted on this thread let me know and I will delete it.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 28, 2010)

If one of you guys that are running ATI GPU's that are overclocked with Nvidia Physx cards would PM me with details on how to OC both cards, I would greatly appreciate it.  Right now my MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision are not budging on speeds with the mixed cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2010)

use older drivers.

evga precision works fine along with AMDgpuCT

im not sure about 5k cards though.

oh and...

i got word tonight that my NEW hardware is on the way.

SOMEONE is going to provide a shakedown in this thread pretty soon.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 28, 2010)

I am using the NV 195's, ATI and the NGO hack.  I could not get <186 NV to work with physx, but the hack was cake.


----------



## HD4870 (Jan 29, 2010)

HD4870 |HD5870 ES| 1040/1340 | 22050 | Core i7 920@4.45Ghz






Just broke 22000 

The new 3845B Core i7 is awesome


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are my Vantage score:

First the *Performance mode* with Physics enabled: 

TAViX | Gigabyte HD 5870 | 1GHz core/1.3GHz RAM | *P18294* | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.2GHz






and here is the *Xtreme mode* also with physics:

TAViX | Gigabyte HD 5870 | 1GHz core/1.3GHz RAM | *X11010* | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.2GHz






Now, can someone explain me how to get score without physics enabled?? If I disable it, I got 0 score....


----------



## bobseptic (Jan 31, 2010)

5970 arrived today. stock settings. 2d clocks fixed to cure multi monitor flicker and crashing issues.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

So it's true. The Core family is like mana for Vinatage. Still don't know why such big difference between a Core 2 Quad and even a Core I5....


----------



## Asylum (Jan 31, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Here are my Vantage score:
> 
> First the *Performance mode* with Physics enabled:
> 
> ...



Your scores are Without Physx because you have to have a nvidia card to run it.
Your post are fine and i posted them. (without Physx)



bobseptic said:


> 5970 arrived today. stock settings. 2d clocks fixed to cure multi monitor flicker and crashing issues.
> 
> [url]http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/8562/5970vantage2.jpg[/URL]



Bob you forgot to include time and date in your screenshot and also forgot your table format.
Please edit your post.


----------



## Bucknuts77 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Bucknuts77|Crossfire Sapphire Radeon HD5770|950/1405|15673|Q6600@3398*

View attachment 32709 Had not planed on CF'ing 2 5770's, but got a 2nd for next to nothing from a friend, so coudnt resist trying it out, I supose not a bad score since im useing a x38 mb, and a Q6600, one day ill upgrade


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 1, 2010)

here is my submission

Exodusprime1337|eVGA GTX285|745/1400/1530|16052|PII 965c3@4.01Ghz


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 2, 2010)

fine i put in a goddamn date jesus lol... on the other hand, the score is higher....

Exodusprime1337|eVGA GTX285|750/1400/1530|16134|PII 965c3@4.01Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Feb 2, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> fine i put in a goddamn date jesus lol... on the other hand, the score is higher....
> 
> Exodusprime1337|eVGA GTX285|750/1400/1530|16134|PII 965c3@4.01Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100201/16134vantage.png



Thats funny...I still dont see a date.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like he missed the part about the TPU image-hosting watermark covering up the date in the lower right-hand corner.  Place the watermark in another location when uploading next time dude


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

anyone have a i7 or xeon and a gtx260?

i need to see a bench of gtx260 @ 626mhz core and i7 at 3.8ghz 

im getting 51k cpu score with my gainstown and just want to know if the 5.6gt/s bus is an advantage for me


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

no responses yet but i honestly think this cpus a monster despite its lower multi


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 2, 2010)

It would be nice to see what score you would get if you still had the two GTX 295's
That is one hell of a CPU scpre though~


----------



## Asylum (Feb 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone have a i7 or xeon and a gtx260?
> 
> i need to see a bench of gtx260 @ 626mhz core and i7 at 3.8ghz
> 
> im getting 51k cpu score with my gainstown and just want to know if the 5.6gt/s bus is an advantage for me



The higher 5.6gt/s bus will always be the advantage.
That opens up your clock lanes at higher speeds.
Nice CPU score Fits.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 2, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Thats funny...I still dont see a date.



goddamn it the friggon tpu stamp is over ffs


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 2, 2010)

there it's pretty fuckin stupid i need a date tbh, not like i even have a post in any of the other vantage threads on the board jesus


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 2, 2010)

bpgt64|2xSapphire Tech HD 5870 in CF|950/1250|27541|i7 920@4.2Ghz





Didn't see this thread.... here ya go


----------



## bobseptic (Feb 2, 2010)

*5879 vantage*

slight overclock on gpu and i am still running the card in. The cpu has loads more headroom as it is stable at 4.5Ghz but i will wait until gpu bedded in and better drivers come out.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 3, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> there it's pretty fuckin stupid i need a date tbh, not like i even have a post in any of the other vantage threads on the board jesus
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100202/16134vantage.png





bpgt64 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100201/Updated Benches.png
> 
> Didn't see this thread.... here ya go





bobseptic said:


> slight overclock on gpu and i am still running the card in. The cpu has loads more headroom as it is stable at 4.5Ghz but i will wait until gpu bedded in and better drivers come out.
> 
> [url]http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/3339/5970vantageoc2.png[/URL]



Read the rules on my first post and you wont have a problem.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> there it's pretty fuckin stupid i need a date tbh, not like i even have a post in any of the other vantage threads on the board jesus
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100202/16134vantage.png



Many of us have been saying it from the beginning, and are unhappy about it. He won't listen. I wouldn't have even bothered posting a score if I wasn't testing some settings out already. Certainly won't be doing any runs specifically for the thread.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 3, 2010)

This should be re-named, the lil bitch-n-crybaby Vantage thread.

Sooooo many tough rules goood god.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 3, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Read the rules on my first post and you wont have a problem.



so where are they scores on the first post.. did i still miss something.. is my ss the wrong resolution or something...


----------



## t_ski (Feb 3, 2010)

Read the first 2 posts - it tells you how to correctly submit the score.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 3, 2010)

Done, sorry about that.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 3, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> bpgt64|2xSapphire Tech HD 5870 in CF|950/1250|27541|i7 920@4.2Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100203/Latest Benchmarks.jpg
> 
> Didn't see this thread.... here ya go



Nice run man.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yea hopefully this weekend I'll have a GTX 275 for Physx!   And make some Extreme runs.


----------



## computertechy (Feb 3, 2010)

Seem low?

computertechy|XFX HD 5970|700/1000|18112|Phenom II X4 955@3.8Ghz


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 3, 2010)

computertechy said:


> Seem low?
> 
> computertechy|XFX HD 5970|700/1000|18112|Phenom II X4 955@3.8Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100203/vantage,GPU@Stock,CPU@3.8.png



Seems about average for that card/processor combo.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 3, 2010)

It's the physx bias, why all our cpu scores aren't in the 40K+


----------



## Asylum (Feb 3, 2010)

computertechy said:


> Seem low?
> 
> computertechy|XFX HD 5970|700/1000|18112|Phenom II X4 955@3.8Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100203/vantage,GPU@Stock,CPU@3.8.png



Good run. You need to clock that 955 more to get better numbers.
Thanks for the correct post.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 4, 2010)

here whatever, had to put the fuckin score up like 5 times for what to be one of the only 4 people in the nvidia single core list.. what a waste of time, idk whatever, if this isn't right, fuck it, i could care less at this point

Exodusprime1337|eVGA GTX285|750/1400/1530|16134|PII 965c3@4.01Ghz


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks good, man


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 5, 2010)

Exodus your score could be much higher.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 5, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Exodus your score could be much higher.



please tell me how???


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 5, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> please tell me how???



LOL...Oh you know. Buy another GTX285, Upgrade to i7, x58 mobo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78|HIS HD5850|775/1125|P14257|Phenom II 955@3.58Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Feb 7, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> here whatever, had to put the fuckin score up like 5 times for what to be one of the only 4 people in the nvidia single core list.. what a waste of time, idk whatever, if this isn't right, fuck it, i could care less at this point
> 
> Exodusprime1337|eVGA GTX285|750/1400/1530|16134|PII 965c3@4.01Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100202/16134vantage.png




Wow...You finally got it right.



TheMailMan78 said:


> TheMailMan78|HIS HD5850|775/1125|P14257|Phenom II 955@3.58Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100206/mailmanbench.jpg



Good score man....You should be able to clock that card much higher.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 7, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> LOL...Oh you know. Buy another GTX285, Upgrade to i7, x58 mobo.



i had actually got my hopes up thinking i was screwing a setting up at one point.. but alas i'm not that nubish.. i did fine with my score.. and actually i'm ditching the 285's soon for 3 5870's i fi can can fit them..


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 7, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|950/1250|27730|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice run Metal


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 8, 2010)

Man the ati cards are looking better and better.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 8, 2010)

Just cropped my screens not to include extra, but luckily could undo to include the date 

So here goes:

OnBoard|ASUS GTX280|735/1242/1512|15857|i5 750@4.22Ghz


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i had actually got my hopes up thinking i was screwing a setting up at one point.. but alas i'm not that nubish.. i did fine with my score.. and actually i'm ditching the 285's soon for 3 5870's i fi can can fit them..



 Fuck!


----------



## FilipM (Feb 8, 2010)

FilipM|Asus HD5870|975/1275|20041|i7 920@3610MHz







19:31 GMT +1, Monday, 8th of February 2010 (forgot the date on the pic :/)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok heres mine 

*Edit*
wrong thread


----------



## FilipM (Feb 8, 2010)

Dude, this is a Vantage thread!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2010)

Request for Asylum:


Any possibility you can create tables for SLI/Crossfire users? Just trying to help with a suggestion to make it look more "database"-esque.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

PP Mguire|SLI 8800GTS 512mb (G92)|750/1007/1820|15143|i5 750@4ghz


----------



## Retro* (Feb 9, 2010)

Retro*|EVGA GTX275 SLI|743/1282/1615|28035|i5 750@4.008Ghz


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 9, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i had actually got my hopes up thinking i was screwing a setting up at one point.. but alas i'm not that nubish.. i did fine with my score.. and actually i'm ditching the 285's soon for 3 5870's i fi can can fit them..



Yeah...that "should" help your score a little...not much though, maybe only 15K-20K.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 9, 2010)

TotalChaos|Asus+Sapphire 5850's|775/1125|16333|Phenom II X4 940BE @3.21Ghz


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 9, 2010)

blkhogan|Diamond 4890|934/1135|11934|Phenom II X4 940@ 3.5GHz


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 9, 2010)

TotalChaos|Asus+Sapphire 5850's|775/1125|X12359|Phenom II X4 940BE @3.21Ghz


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 9, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> TotalChaos|Asus+Sapphire 5850's|775/1125|X12359|Phenom II X4 940BE @3.21Ghz
> 
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/ev.png


I thought a 5 series card would stomp a mud hole in my 4890. I made up a few points on the CPU score, but our GPU scores I though would be a little more lopsided. The physX sure make a big difference in the scores.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I thought a 5 series card would stomp a mud hole in my 4890. I made up a few points on the CPU score, but our GPU scores I though would be a little more lopsided. The physX sure make a big difference in the scores.



Look again, his is an Extreme setting score, not Performance like yours.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 9, 2010)

DuH!


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol pwnt.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 9, 2010)

FilipM said:


> FilipM|Asus HD5870|975/1275|20041|i7 920@3610MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100208/Vantage 20041.jpg
> 
> ...





blkhogan said:


> blkhogan|Diamond 4890|934/1135|11934|Phenom II X4 940@ 3.5GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100208/vantage4.png



You guys need to edit your post. Date and time must be in the screenshot.
Good job everyone else.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 10, 2010)

Blast you metal racer!!!  I haven't been able to get my I7 920 past 4.2ghz!!

My current clocks are 21x200 at 1.3v, I tried your sets which should be the next step...and they just wouldn't take....mlarg...


----------



## klz_nqn (Feb 10, 2010)

klz_nqn |MSI HD5850|1042/1300|20937|i7 920@4.36Ghz





after some vacations, a little update 

men..i really need a better i7


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|950/1275|27938|i7 920@4.6Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|950/1275|28382|i7 920@4.6Ghz


----------



## t_ski (Feb 13, 2010)

Metal, what was the difference between these to that made your score go up?  Ram timings?


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Metal, what was the difference between these to that made your score go up?  Ram timings?



The Ram settings made the difference.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 13, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100211/Capture006.jpg



Fits you need to edit your post....The TPU water mark is blocking your date.



MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|950/1275|28382|i7 920@4.6Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/Capture038881.jpg



Good run metal.


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2010)

erocker|2x Diamond HD 5850 - GTS250|850/1150|25949|PII 965@4.0Ghz


Unfortunately, not matter what I try I cannot get fan control on my 2nd 5850 in this config. Oh well, the experiment is over, pulling out the 250 now.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 14, 2010)

ATI Single Core no Physics


*SystemViper|Asus HD5870|1051/1343|20995|i7 860@4.081 Ghz*


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 14, 2010)

updated my latest score~


----------



## t_ski (Feb 15, 2010)

t_ski|HIS 5970|930/1300|28178|i7 920@4.4Ghz

no Physx


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 15, 2010)

t_ski said:


> t_ski|HIS 5970|930/1300|28178|i7 920@4.4Ghz
> 
> no Physx



Nice results


----------



## t_ski (Feb 15, 2010)

I need to get the GPU up a little higher, but that's as high as it would go with the voltage I have it set at.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

very nice Tski... Now, gotta show mine. This you can add Asylum

Cold Storm | Asus ATI 5870 Xfire | 1003/1301 | 25269 | i5 750 @ 4ghz


----------



## t_ski (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice core speed, Cold.  What kind of cooling are you using on those - stock?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Very nice core speed, Cold.  What kind of cooling are you using on those - stock?





Thx. It's stock cooling at 21% fan speed. No modding for temps.. I forgot to put the fan speed up and got a few artifacts at the end of test 4..  I just wanted to see if I could do the two cards at that speed.. lol.. So, I'll go to 4.4ghz tomorrow night and see if it goes good. 


Then, play with ati/physx




Also, as you can see, I let Afterburner play threw the bench, so you can see how hot the cards got..


----------



## t_ski (Feb 16, 2010)

What I am really curious about is how hot your vregs got on the card, especially at that voltage.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

t_ski said:


> What I am really curious about is how hot your vregs got on the card, especially at that voltage.



That, I can't say.. It has a 180mm 100cfm fan under it.. but, probably scolding hot.


I knew what one card could do, so I just threw it up there and when I got a "return to windows" on vantage, I threw a little move volts to the cards.. It was only one run.. lol.. I'll be making sure next time I have fans galore on it!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 16, 2010)

Try running GPU-z - it should show up as the VDDC temps IIRC.  They say the card starts to throttle at 130C.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Try running GPU-z - it should show up as the VDDC temps IIRC.  They say the card starts to throttle at 130C.





I did not know that.. And to be honest.. Since I got my ATI card, I finally used something more then the "main screen, on GPU-z... lol..

I'll have to make sure it's being monitored when I do the 4.4ghz run.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/25949marks.jpg
> 
> erocker|2x Diamond HD 5850 - GTS250|850/1150|25949|PII 965@4.0Ghz
> 
> ...





SystemViper said:


> ATI Single Core no Physics
> 
> 
> *SystemViper|Asus HD5870|1051/1343|20995|i7 860@4.081 Ghz*
> ...





t_ski said:


> t_ski|HIS 5970|930/1300|28178|i7 920@4.4Ghz
> 
> no Physx
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/28178.jpg





Cold Storm said:


> very nice Tski... Now, gotta show mine. This you can add Asylum
> 
> Cold Storm | Asus ATI 5870 Xfire | 1003/1301 | 25269 | i5 750 @ 4ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100215/Crossfire Vantage 4 8x8332.jpg




Nice runs guys.....Keep it up.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Try running GPU-z - it should show up as the VDDC temps IIRC.  They say the card starts to throttle at 130C.



It's strange, I get higher GPU temps than Vreg temps with the 5 series. Just the opposite of previous series cards. Looks like they got the kinks out of their power delivery setup.

Here's both my cards.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

all right t-ski... I went and turned on the fans.. vddc didn't get hot.. my underarms are a little chilly.. 

and I have this.

Cold Storm | Asus 5870's Xfire | 1003/1301 | 26382 | i5 750 @ 4.4ghz


----------



## Asylum (Feb 17, 2010)

Heres my first run with my new 5870
I clocked it pretty hard for a first run...Will try higher later.

GPU-Z dont show correct clocks...I was at 1000 core and 1300 memory.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres my first run with my new 5870
> I clocked it pretty hard for a first run...Will try higher later.
> 
> GPU-Z dont show correct clocks...I was at 1000 core and 1300 memory.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100216/5870-v.png



looks good Asylum.

 Damn everyone and their x58 rigs.. lol.. nah.. I'll have a 860 soon enough to see if I can catch up on CPU clocks.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's strange, I get higher GPU temps than Vreg temps with the 5 series. Just the opposite of previous series cards. Looks like they got the kinks out of their power delivery setup.
> 
> Here's both my cards.
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/tempzzz.jpg



Must be just the 5970 cards then.  Kinda hard to pump that much voltage through two GPU's & 2x Ram on one PCB with only one cooler.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres my first run with my new 5870
> I clocked it pretty hard for a first run...Will try higher later.
> 
> GPU-Z dont show correct clocks...I was at 1000 core and 1300 memory.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100216/5870-v.png



Damn, looks like i got to pump up the volume tooo, need to that hat i7 860 up for some more horsepower 

great run for the first time out the box@! looks like we got a horse race!Q


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2010)

here's my question, would i be better off running my x4 965 then an intel chip, seems 
erocker scores a whopping 39946 for his X4 965 when even a cranked i7 920 is only hitting 
26K

or am in missing something>?


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 17, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> here's my question, would i be better off running my x4 965 then an intel chip, seems
> erocker scores a whopping 39946 for his X4 965 when even a cranked i7 920 is only hitting
> 26K
> 
> or am in missing something>?



erocker has 2x 5850 i believe


----------



## t_ski (Feb 17, 2010)

erocker has a GT250 in the mix for Physx


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> erocker has 2x 5850 i believe



yea but i am just looking at his CPU score 



> erocker has a GT250 in the mix for Physx



ahhh i need to refresh my memory, seems it was almost a year since we ran this race 

so any physics will effect the cpu score? not just the graphics score, guessi gots to do more reading again


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

I need to install my 250 I got from Asylum.. Play around with it.. lol..


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2010)

yea, i gots a gtx 260 (216) Sc that is just waiting to do some physics for me....


----------



## t_ski (Feb 17, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> ahhh i need to refresh my memory, seems it was almost a year since we ran this race
> 
> so any physics will effect the cpu score? not just the graphics score, guessi gots to do more reading again



Physx is basically doing CPU work on the GPU, so yes, it adds to the CPU score.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 17, 2010)

Heres my next score after a couple of increases.
Going back for more.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice OC on the vid card!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

*Add this:*

Well SystemViper I matched the clock speeds that you showed me last night.. 

Cold Storm | Asus 5870's Xfire | 1051/1351 | 26923 | i5 750 @ 4.4ghz


----------



## Asylum (Feb 17, 2010)

Heres my best run so far with this card.

Asylum|XFX 5870|1064/1382/|22150|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2010)

we got a battle, very sweet.

good work guys!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice run Asylum.. my system is still priming at 4.4ghz so Once i get home I try at those clocks. so far, 13h prime at 4.4ghz..


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 18, 2010)

TotalChaos|Sapphire 5850|850/1200|14270|PII X4 940BE @3.31Ghz


----------



## shevanel (Feb 18, 2010)

im getting 17k with ppu disabled on the rig in my sig, does it sound about right?


----------



## Asylum (Feb 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> im getting 17k with ppu disabled on the rig in my sig, does it sound about right?



If everything is sitting at about stock then yes that would be close.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah the card is stock i hardly ever run a gpu oc'd


----------



## kylzer (Feb 18, 2010)

Kylzer|XFX 5770|1050/1400|10391|E8600 @ 4.15Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Feb 18, 2010)

kylzer said:


> Kylzer|XFX 5770|1050/1400|10391|E8600 @ 4.15Ghz
> 
> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9361/vantagerun180210.png



Good run......You need to crank that 8600 up some more.


----------



## kylzer (Feb 18, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Good run......You need to crank that 8600 up some more.



My mobo won't boot if i past 416fsb


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2010)

(THESE ARE OLD RESULTS RUN WITH ATI STREAM V2.0 SDK - THESE RESULTS WILL BE KEPT AS A COMPARISON BETWEEN STREAM SDK V2.0 & V2.01 SO PLEASE IGNORE THE SCREENIE IN THIS POST)




> FreedomEclipse|2x4870's|750/900|14451|Q9550@3.910Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i HAVE POSTED MY NEWER RESULTS HERE


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 19, 2010)

TotalChaos|Sapphire 5850/Asus 5850|850/1200|16950|PII X4 940BE @3.31Ghz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2010)

FreedomEclipse|2x4870's|750/900|14451|Q9550@3.910Mhz






I re-benched after I installed ATi Stream 2.01 & this time I done it properly with date & time


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2010)

BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1030/1300|21386|i7 920@4.2GHz


----------



## Steevo (Feb 20, 2010)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1913376

I still need to finish cleaning up so I can get a good run.

900/1200 core/memory 5870

AMD 940 4GB DDR1200 @ 5.5.5.15 2T Win 7 Beta, 10.2 drivers


I have a few issues a clean install of Windows and a cleanout of my loop will cure, my 5870 is still on air but later next week..... I have tested it stable at stock voltage up to 960Mhz on the core and 1400Mhz memory. With Afterburner and water on it I am hoping to run 1100 core 1400 memory.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 20, 2010)

Binge said:


> BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1030/1300|21386|i7 920@4.2GHz
> http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu239/BiNGEaNiNjA/vantage2192010.jpg



Binge how are you getting that high of a score on those clocks?
Dont hardly seem possible. Maybe im wrong.


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Binge how are you getting that high of a score on those clocks?
> Dont hardly seem possible. Maybe im wrong.



Latest beta drivers I believe.  I turn off a bunch off anything that polls the GPU, and I disable sound on a device level during the benchmark.  I've said it before and I'll say it again, the 5850 and 5870 perform exactly the same at the same clocks.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2010)

Binge said:


> Latest beta drivers I believe.  I turn off a bunch off anything that polls the GPU, and I disable sound on a device level during the benchmark.  I've said it before and I'll say it again, *the 5850 and 5870 perform exactly the same at the same clocks.*



Try the extreme settings and see if that still happens. (Well, if you have a 5870 to test with, anyway.)


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Try the extreme settings and see if that still happens. (Well, if you have a 5870 to test with, anyway.)



Been there, done that, same scores +/- 1%

::EDIT::

Just retested.  Uploaded the image to techpowerup instead of photobucket.  I'm going to link up video to support my runs.  Since it's coming into question.


----------



## bobseptic (Feb 20, 2010)

*5970 vantage*

10.3 beta driver. small overclock until the waterblock arrives.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 20, 2010)

last night i had a gpu score of 20k but no vantage score with ppu disabled?

i clocked my card to 901 1275


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice score Binge. Same goes to you Bob.

So, since I got the i7 860 chip, I've been playing with that instead of playing Bioshock 2.. So, how better is it to have instead of my i5?



Here is the results

i7 860 at 4ghz   |  Stock crossfire 5870's








Now, for my babies to be clocked.


Cold Storm | Asus 5870's Xfire | 1051/1351 | 28211 | i7 860 @ 4ghz








So,


Highest
i7 860 4.0ghz  -- 28211
i5 750 4.4ghz  -- 26923


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2010)

Video of that run last night in case people still want to call me out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko1SIf-Ax2E&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Asylum (Feb 20, 2010)

Binge said:


> Latest beta drivers I believe.  I turn off a bunch off anything that polls the GPU, and I disable sound on a device level during the benchmark.  I've said it before and I'll say it again, the 5850 and 5870 perform exactly the same at the same clocks.



Maybe those new drivers....Gave me alittle boost myself.


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Maybe those new drivers....Gave me alittle boost myself.



Do I need to make another video to get my good score posted?


----------



## Asylum (Feb 20, 2010)

My latest run with the new drivers.

Asylum|XFX 5870|1071/1388/|23293|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 20, 2010)

I was waiting for that post binge, nice run, i think i wait with my other runs to see where the high water mark is..

PS,  love the video ~!

great stufff guys,...


----------



## Asylum (Feb 20, 2010)

Binge i wasnt tring to imply that you didnt get that score.
I was just tring to find out what gave you that score...New drivers...You said something about shutting off some sound devices....Things along that line.
Oh...nice video by the way.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 20, 2010)

I dont see why there would be much diff between a 5850 and a 5870 with clocks likes binges.. I wouldnt think 160 shaders or w/e would really play a big role in vantage either


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Binge i wasnt tring to imply that you didnt get that score.
> I was just tring to find out what gave you that score...New drivers...You said something about shutting off some sound devices....Things along that line.
> Oh...nice video by the way.



Thanks!  I didn't mean to do anything except get your rear in gear .  Much respect for what you do here Asylum.  I'm an open book, ask me any time if you want tips to boost the score.



shevanel said:


> I dont see why there would be much diff between a 5850 and a 5870 with clocks likes binges.. I wouldnt think 160 shaders or w/e would really play a big role in vantage either



The 5850 is the cart ATI intended to design.  I believe that entirely.  The 5870 was just a way to sell a more expensive card.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 20, 2010)

a 2gb 5870 at release probably would have put the 5870 where it really needed to be.. the hi res eyefinity card? blah

If I had a 5850 i wouldnt want to run it overvolted and clocked to its max 24/7 without a water setup though, but that's just me. I chose the the 5870 for that very reason- I never overclock my gpus.. permanent artifacting and card failures have always had me paranoid since the issues on other nvidia cards Ive had in the past.

IMO from what Ive seen the 5850 is where it's at... cheap, powerful and overclocks great.. like the i7 920 of gpus?


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2010)

shevanel said:


> a 2gb 5870 at release probably would have put the 5870 where it really needed to be.. the hi res eyefinity card? blah
> 
> If I had a 5850 i wouldnt want to run it overvolted and clocked to its max 24/7 without a water setup though, but that's just me. I chose the the 5870 for that very reason- I never overclock my gpus.. permanent artifacting and card failures have always had me paranoid since the issues on other nvidia cards Ive had in the past.
> 
> IMO from what Ive seen the 5850 is where it's at... cheap, powerful and overclocks great.. like the i7 920 of gpus?



Yeah but even at max OC afterburner can offer with overvolt the card never goes over 60C with a good fan profile.  It's safe on air.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sure it is. I am an unlucky person though  so I try to not take too many risks with hardware I can't afford to replace.


----------



## klz_nqn (Feb 20, 2010)

klz_nqn|MSI HD5850|1042/1300|21454|i7 920@4.41Ghz





just came back


----------



## Asylum (Feb 20, 2010)

klz_nqn said:


> klz_nqn|MSI HD5850|1042/1300|21454|i7 920@4.41Ghz
> 
> [url]http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/2185/vantagee.jpg[/URL]
> 
> just came back



Nice run bro. You install the new drivers also?


----------



## klz_nqn (Feb 20, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Nice run bro. You install the new drivers also?



yep also incresed the clocks a little more 

i posted this one for the team, check it out!


----------



## bobseptic (Feb 21, 2010)

slightly more cpu oc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

bobseptic said:


> slightly more cpu oc
> 
> [url]http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/6874/vantage5970103occpu.jpg[/URL]



yo - can you tell me what gadgets you are using?


----------



## bobseptic (Feb 21, 2010)

here you go.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 21, 2010)

TotalChaos|Sapphire 5850|Asus 5850|850/1200|P17462|PII X4 940BE @3.31Ghz


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 21, 2010)

TotalChaos|Sapphire 5850|Asus 5850|850/1200|X13483|PII X4 940BE @3.31Ghz


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 21, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben|Asus 5870|1100/1300|P20352|Q9650 @ 4.55Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 22, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|980/1275|29828|i7 920@4.6Ghz







http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1921529
http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark...kings?start=0&cores=2&hardware=radeon_hd_5850


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow
Again ~ nice run Metal


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|980/1275|29828|i7 920@4.6Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100222/Capture046.jpg
> 
> ...



Your making me work to try and take your spot! 


Nice run man.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2010)

bobseptic said:


> slightly more cpu oc
> 
> [url]http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/6874/vantage5970103occpu.jpg[/URL]



You should be able to push that vid card some more


----------



## bobseptic (Feb 22, 2010)

t_ski said:


> You should be able to push that vid card some more




bucket loads i think  
I havent decided on which waterbock to go for and living in the UK doesnt help with sourcing these items. As long as im able to play badcompany2/dirt2 in eyefinity im a happy chappy.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2010)

FYI - If you do go with a waterblock, you may find a coldbug.  I have one if my cores drop below 28C. 

Mine's mostly from it being so damn cold in the winter.  Hoping for spring to take care of it.


----------



## bobseptic (Feb 22, 2010)

t_ski said:


> FYI - If you do go with a waterblock, you may find a coldbug.  I have one if my cores drop below 28C.
> 
> Mine's mostly from it being so damn cold in the winter.  Hoping for spring to take care of it.



yeah i read that. so its definatley a cold bug and raising the 2d clocks doesnt fix this ?

thats a worry as my water cooling is too cool sometimes with water temps below 10celcius (ive seen 15 degrees idle & 55 load at 4.1Ghz on my i7. hopefully putting the card in the loop with keep temps above 30C.

thanks


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

t_ski said:


> FYI - If you do go with a waterblock, you may find a coldbug.  I have one if my cores drop below 28C.
> 
> Mine's mostly from it being so damn cold in the winter.  Hoping for spring to take care of it.



? I dunno this sounds like an issue with your chip. A coldbug implies that you're already at sub zero temps when you hit it. You typically see it at -20C on most highend chips these days (annoying for those who like to go for extreme OC records.) Yours is a warm bug,or really the warmest cold bug I've ever heard of. To me that says something's up.


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 22, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Your making me work to try and take your spot!
> 
> 
> Nice run man.



Thanks CS!

Your last run was too close for comfort so I thought I had better raise the bar a little higher.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2010)

bobseptic said:


> yeah i read that. so its definatley a cold bug and raising the 2d clocks doesnt fix this ?
> 
> thats a worry as my water cooling is too cool sometimes with water temps below 10celcius (ive seen 15 degrees idle & 55 load at 4.1Ghz on my i7. hopefully putting the card in the loop with keep temps above 30C.
> 
> thanks



When I fire up my rig, but the time I see a GPU core temp it's around 22-24C.  I have Furmark in the startup folder so it pops up and all I have to do is click on a couple settings and then hit go.  My basement is as cool as 16C, so I'm hoping spring will help.  I have tried raising the 2D clocks, but it still does not generate enough heat to warm it up.  Maybe a BIOS flash with some custom clocks or voltage might, but I am not ready for that yet.

Is your home really that cool that the water could be below 10 C?  That's less than 50 F, and you might as well be living in a refridgerator!  Otherwise, I doubt the sensors are accurate then.



yogurt_21 said:


> ? I dunno this sounds like an issue with your chip. A coldbug implies that you're already at sub zero temps when you hit it. You typically see it at -20C on most highend chips these days (annoying for those who like to go for extreme OC records.) Yours is a warm bug,or really the warmest cold bug I've ever heard of. To me that says something's up.



Yes, it is a "cold bug," as it only happens because the chip is cooled down too much.  And yes, cold bugs on CPU's usually only show up when you are below freezing, but in this case it's different.  I would consider a warm bug something around normal tempeartures, and a hot bug as overheating.

I'm not the only one who has seen this (lowdog on XS has it too), and there have been other video cards in the past that have had different cold bugs as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Thanks CS!
> 
> Your last run was too close for comfort so I thought I had better raise the bar a little higher.





I figured... you  me... lol.. nah.. 

I'll see what I can do!


----------



## wolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Well Asylum, I have a new Vantage X score for you brah 

bought and Asus 5850 today to CF with my 5870 for some amazing results, here they are, both OC @ 950/1250 at the same voltage, freakin awesome cards.

wolf|Asus HD5850 + Sapphire 5870|950/1250|16264|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Feb 23, 2010)

wolf said:


> Well Asylum, I have a new Vantage X score for you brah
> 
> bought and Asus 5850 today to CF with my 5870 for some amazing results, here they are, both OC @ 950/1250 at the same voltage, freakin awesome cards.
> 
> ...



Nice results wolf...Glad to see that.
I was wondering if you could CF a 5870 and a 5850.
Just picked up a 5850 myself.... Be here in a couple days.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2010)

bah my scores are so shit compared to everyone elses


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 23, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> bah my scores are so shit compared to everyone elses



You know I think you are right, something is up with your system. I was checking out the old vantage thread and a similar system scored better...This is just one example but there are several on there.  4870 Xfire	815/925	16315	QX9650 @ 4010Mhz

Latest drivers? Optimized system? Your toxics should be able to get a little more out of them on the GPU side. Also that P5q should be able to hit 500+fsb.

How about your PCIe settings..both lanes running full speed?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You know I think you are right, something is up with your system. I was checking out the old vantage thread and a similar system scored better...This is just one example but there are several on there.  4870 Xfire	815/925	16315	QX9650 @ 4010Mhz
> 
> Latest drivers? Optimized system? Your toxics should be able to get a little more out of them on the GPU side. Also that P5q should be able to hit 500+fsb.
> 
> How about your PCIe settings..both lanes running full speed?



yeah - I think I need a complete windows reinstall. im still runing the first edition 7600 RTM builds & i think its become bogged down.

all drivers are upto date & everythings running as it should.


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2010)

managed to push up the clocks a little further.

wolf|Asus HD5850/Sapphire 5870|1000/1300|16907|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## bobseptic (Feb 25, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Is your home really that cool that the water could be below 10 C?  That's less than 50 F, and you might as well be living in a refridgerator!  Otherwise, I doubt the sensors are accurate then.





i have the radiator and fans located outside my window so temps are correct. the outside of the water block is at 15 degrees C pretty often. So hopefully the temps will be good when i fit the gpu block


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2010)

What about condensation?  It sounds like you are getting below ambient temps, unless your home is colder then my basement.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe he means that it's outside of his house.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going to assume from his description that he's just got the rad and fans outside, but the rest of the computer is inside.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 26, 2010)

Got my 5850 in.
These cards do run very close to the 5870's.

Asylum|XFX 5850|1050/1300/|21898|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Got my 5850 in.
> These cards do run very close to the 5870's.
> 
> Asylum|XFX 5850|1050/1300/|21898|i7 920@4.5Ghz
> ...



scary how close, isn't it?


----------



## shevanel (Feb 26, 2010)

what benefits do the extra rops and shaders have when comparing 5850 - 5870 in actual gaming not vantage?

serious and honest question

and

is it my cpu speed (3.5 i5 750) that is causing me to only score 17.5k in vantage?


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thats what I don't get how are you guys getting 20k with the 5850?
I know the cpu speed helps but that is alot higher than alot of runs I have seen.
Most vatage runs I have seen are in the 14k-18k.That is with the 5850 overclocked to its max in some of the systems.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 26, 2010)

theyre good at overclocking.


----------



## wolf (Feb 26, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Got my 5850 in.
> These cards do run very close to the 5870's.
> 
> Asylum|XFX 5850|1050/1300/|21898|i7 920@4.5Ghz
> ...



nicely nicely, any plans on crossfire action? i can almost taste x17k, i think x20k may be possible water cooled and a higher oc on the i7.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 26, 2010)

what does the x represent?


----------



## wolf (Feb 26, 2010)

shevanel said:


> what does the x represent?



vantage Extreme preset gives an X score, like the Performance preset gives a P score.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Thats what I don't get how are you guys getting 20k with the 5850?
> I know the cpu speed helps but that is alot higher than alot of runs I have seen.
> Most vatage runs I have seen are in the 14k-18k.That is with the 5850 overclocked to its max in some of the systems.



I'm guessing your system is being CPU limited: the video card needs more CPU to get its work done.  If you can push your CPU harder, you'll see the score go up.  Or, you could drop in a physx card and have it function like a CPU and it will bring the scores up as well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan|2x 3870|See Screenshot|9130|720BE @ 3.6Ghz


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Feb 27, 2010)

*-- My 3DMark Vantage Performance Mode Score --*

Pushed a lot for me, fans up loud and proud *sigh* THE NOISE! THE NOISE! lol

SabreWulf69|EVGA GTX285|726/1280/1656|16306|C2D E8400@4.0GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 28, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|980/1275|30156|i7 920@4.6Ghz






http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1942119
http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark...kings?start=0&cores=2&hardware=radeon_hd_5850


----------



## Asylum (Feb 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> JrRacinFan|2x 3870|See Screenshot|9130|720BE @ 3.6Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100227/Capture015.jpg





SabreWulf69 said:


> Pushed a lot for me, fans up loud and proud *sigh* THE NOISE! THE NOISE! lol
> 
> SabreWulf69|EVGA GTX285|726/1280/1656|16306|C2D E8400@4.0GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100227/Really_Pushed.jpg





MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|980/1275|30156|i7 920@4.6Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100228/Capture061.jpg
> 
> ...




Some hella nice runs guys...


----------



## klz_nqn (Feb 28, 2010)

klz_nqn|MSI 5850|1042/1300/|21794|i7 920@4.45Ghz





and here is a pic of my system with water cooling 






yep..that´s a modded gatorade bottle


----------



## shevanel (Feb 28, 2010)

ah i oughta....

nice rig.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice res!
Get a lot of electrolytes with gatorade


----------



## klz_nqn (Feb 28, 2010)

shevanel said:


> ah i oughta....
> 
> nice rig.



Thanks 



HammerON said:


> Nice res!
> Get a lot of electrolytes with gatorade



Hope those electrolytes help cooling this baby down


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2010)

whoooooooooo "*Asylum*" i just looked at the boards and it seems you have 
slipped into the top of most slots, that is some mighty good benching

top notch work!


----------



## Asylum (Feb 28, 2010)

klz_nqn said:


> klz_nqn|MSI 5850|1042/1300/|21794|i7 920@4.45Ghz
> 
> [url]http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/4015/vantage3.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Dam bro how is that res even working.
You get air all in your lines with it setup like that.
Both tubes need to be under water.
Your going to burn your processor up like that.


----------



## klz_nqn (Mar 1, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Dam bro how is that res even working.
> You get air all in your lines with it setup like that.
> Both tubes need to be under water.
> Your going to burn your processor up like that.



Hi there, that pic is with the system running, the pump is always fed with water(system on or off) , there is no air in the tubes (when it´s running) 

EDIT: here an other pic, added some color to the water so its easier to see what i mean:


----------



## Asylum (Mar 1, 2010)

klz_nqn said:


> Hi there, that pic is with the system running, the pump is always fed with water(system on or off) , there is no air in the tubes (when it´s running)
> 
> EDIT: here an other pic, added some color to the water so its easier to see what i mean:
> 
> [url]http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/7747/dsc09633x.jpg[/URL]



Ok i see now...You have a tube running down from the top to the bottom.


----------



## klz_nqn (Mar 1, 2010)

Exactly 

EDIT: @ Asylum: just in case i full filled the system..


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Dam bro how is that res even working.
> You get air all in your lines with it setup like that.
> Both tubes need to be under water.
> Your going to burn your processor up like that.



Both tubes do not need to be under water at all. The only thing that will happen if you don't have your return under water is noise. You only have to make sure the res is full enough that any air bubbles don't make it to the intake. There are plenty of reservoirs that don't have the return tube under water. Cyberdruid has even made a few custom ones that way.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

gonna do a run in a minute on 3 5770s

can i kill someone?

i mean, WTF!!!!! i have 3 5770?

what kinda score is that, getting the same as with 2 5770? or am i cpu limited?

or do i need to do some weird tweaking?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow that does suck!
It is either a scaling issue or as you pointed out a CPU bottleneck~


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2010)

You need to OC. Your score should go up nicely with some clocking.


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 2, 2010)

what bus speeds do the 3 PCI-e slots run at, 16x8x8 or 8x8x8


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> gonna do a run in a minute on 3 5770s
> 
> can i kill someone?
> 
> ...



Very CPU limited.  Raise your overclock higher and repost.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 2, 2010)

*CPU For sure*

Yeah, decent enough graphics card score, should be wiping the floor of my total score (16307) seeing as how I only have 1x Single DX10 Series GPU Graphics card and a Dual Core CPU, everything air cooled. Chuck in an overclock and you should be screaming along (I would assume)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Don, try those 5770's with your i7 when you get it running.  The additional raw power will make your score jump tremendously


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

will do, but i dont have 3 cards for long, one of my friends is buying oe of them since i really dont need all that power and i didnt have any increase in performance


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

For 3 cards you need CPU power dude.  That's why you are not seeing any performance increase.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah thats what i'm thinking, gonna be good when the mobo arrives tomorrow, already have the dang cpu and memory here next to me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah thats what i'm thinking, gonna be good when the mobo arrives tomorrow, already have the dang cpu and memory here next to me



What board did you settle on?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

this 

got it for 185$


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Sexy board


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

yay, and NO IDE connectors


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this
> 
> got it for 185$
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/141-BL-E757-TR_LG_5.jpg



That is a really good price! Out of my current three X58 boards, it is my favorite~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah 

+ i get this sucker with it too http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p...intel_bp/product_cpu_cooler_ifx-14-intel.html

for 20$ extra, så i think i did a pretty good deal there

so Hammer, how do you like it to oc with?

did a last run on my amd today, 

should recieve the i7 board tomorrow, hopefully


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

this is with the i7 920 at 3.6 

and 2 5770s at stock speeds

(FIH) The Don|2x 5770|850/1200|18452|i7 920 @ 3.6Ghz


----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2010)

t_ski|2x 5970|725/1000|33598|i7 920 @ 4.4Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 5, 2010)

t_ski said:


> t_ski|2x 5970|725/1000|33598|i7 920 @ 4.4Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100304/33598.jpg



Nice score man.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2010)

t_ski said:


> t_ski|2x 5970|725/1000|33598|i7 920 @ 4.4Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100304/33598.jpg



Overclock those 5970's please


----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2010)

I will, but I had to run a stock score for comparison.


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 5, 2010)

t_ski said:


> t_ski|2x 5970|725/1000|33598|i7 920 @ 4.4Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100304/33598.jpg



Very impressive


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

So I reinstalled Windows 7 & got re-setup again.... Revised score (No photoshopping! honest!! I have nothing to gain from photoshopping bechmarks)

FreedomEclipse|2x Sapphiire 4870 Toxic's|780/1000|16681|Q9550@3.910Mhz


----------



## t_ski (Mar 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Overclock those 5970's please



Here's one with some OC on the cards:

t_ski|2x 5970|850/1300|35162|i7 920 @ 4.4Ghz






I had another one @ 930/1300, but the system locked up while trying to load CPUz and GPUz at the same time 

Some notes:

Test 1 & 2 are topping out over 200 FPS.
The last "feature" test is well over 660FPS.
The GPU score on the cards @ 930/1300 was over 40K.

NEED MOAR CPU POWERZ!!!!!!!!1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

they need to start making support for 6way CF and SLI


----------



## t_ski (Mar 8, 2010)

Gonna need dual Gulftown's for that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

see that would be nicem the evga dual board, with 2 6cores on it, + 4 5970s IF it was supported


----------



## t_ski (Mar 8, 2010)

The funny part is, I can watch the GPU loads on my G15 when I have MSI Afterburner loaded.  Sometimes the GPU's are only half-loaded, where other times they are @ 100%.  Not sure if that is because they are CPU-limited or what.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

rickss69|Sapphire 5870 |1000/1306|P16606|i5 670 @ 4.7GHz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2010)

hey Asylum update my score! i look like a douche


----------



## Mydog (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's a couple of quadfire results with quadcore and hexacore CPU's

CPU Xeon W3520 @ 4,5 GHz





And with a 980X  @ 4768 MHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Mydog (Mar 8, 2010)

Result with quadcore CPU edited had a better score.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 8, 2010)

Mydog said:


> Here's a couple of quadfire results with quadcore and hexacore CPU's
> 
> CPU Xeon W3520 @ 4,5 GHz
> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9500/9204585.jpg
> ...





Mydog said:


> Result with quadcore CPU edited had a better score.



This proves my point: Quad GPU's are CPU limited.  Just notice how the lower speed dual 5970's give a higher GPU score than four faster 5870's.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

well he only gets 300p more in gpu score, so the rest of the increase is because of the 2 ekstra cores and 4 threads in totalt added

but im no expert, tat is only what i'm thinking


----------



## t_ski (Mar 8, 2010)

That's what I'm saying...

The two 5970's are slower than the four 5970's but give a higher GPU score because of the extra CPU horsepower.


----------



## Binge (Mar 8, 2010)

t_ski said:


> That's what I'm saying...
> 
> The two 5970's are slower than the four 5970's but give a higher GPU score because of the extra CPU horsepower.



Seemed pretty cut and dry to me.  Good observation t_ski.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 8, 2010)

Well guys I'm running 1x 5970 and 2x 5870 with different speeds as you se in the pics


----------



## Binge (Mar 8, 2010)

Mydog said:


> Well guys I'm running 1x 5970 and 2x 5870 with different speeds as you se in the pics



Why not have the cards with identical clocks?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 8, 2010)

Mydog, you can send me the hexacore and I'll verify my hypothesis.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 8, 2010)

Binge said:


> Why not have the cards with identical clocks?



Why should I?
The 5970 does not OC as well as the 5870's



			
				t_ski said:
			
		

> Mydog, you can send me the hexacore and I'll verify my hypothesis.



OK just send me 1250$ and I'll ship it to you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69|Sapphire 5870 |1000/1306|P16606|i5 670 @ 4.7GHz
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Mar072206.jpg



I think there could be something wrong with your system here.... check my last bench results & I score higher then you with my 'dated' hardware.... so somethings definitely holding your rig back. theres no way 2 4870's can whoop a 5870. the only conclusion is possibly because your i5 is a DC & not QC like my Q9550.... but youve got some made overclocks on the i5 so i dont know what it is..


.:EDIT:.

ahh thats right - you did get a lower processor score compared to me I got 15668 & you got 13160 which is even more confusing as your overclock is way beyond mine....


----------



## t_ski (Mar 8, 2010)

Mydog said:


> OK just send me 1250$ and I'll ship it to you.


----------



## Edito (Mar 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> they need to start making support for 6way CF and SLI



They need to make good cards, cards that alone can do a great job lol i can't imagine my PC with 6 cards i always preferred a single GPU over SLI


----------



## Binge (Mar 8, 2010)

Mydog said:


> Why should I?
> The 5970 does not OC as well as the 5870's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Mydog said:


> Here's a couple of quadfire results with quadcore and hexacore CPU's
> 
> CPU Xeon W3520 @ 4,5 GHz
> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9500/9204585.jpg
> ...



there is an inte NDA on westmere's.

you cannot post any bench results until after 3/16.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 8, 2010)

Mydog said:


> Why should I?
> The 5970 does not OC as well as the 5870's
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Binge said:
			
		

> I'm glad that you at least answered the question with your reasoning.  I was curious.  HOW ABOUT THAT?!
> 
> Keep on benching



There are no reason to run the cards at the same speed because CF does not spread the workload equalliy at least thats what I've read. If you run with a 5850 and a 5870 you dont get results like 2x 5850 but better, if you understand what I mean.

Sorry for the bad english.



			
				Fitseries3 said:
			
		

> there is an inte NDA on westmere's.
> 
> you cannot post any bench results until after 3/16.



I know there's an Intel NDA on Gulftown/Westmere's but I've not signed it, however if there's a forum rule here that applies to the NDA I will remove it of course. No disrespect intended, I'm new to this forum.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2010)

TPU complies to all NDA's.

not that we dont want ppl to see your results. 

i have some westies sittin here im dying to show off but NDA keeps everyone in check. 

12:00am on the 16th you can post whatever you want



welcome tpu BTW.


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> TPU complies to all NDA's.
> 
> not that we dont want ppl to see your results.
> 
> ...



Checked it out and it's fine. Mydog does not work for TPU. He also said nothing was signed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2010)

you have a dog erocker?


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2010)

No, just an old farty disgusting cat.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## t_ski (Mar 8, 2010)

Mydog said:


> There are no reason to run the cards at the same speed because CF does not spread the workload equalliy at least thats what I've read.



When I have Afterburner loaded, on my Logitech G15 it shows some 3DMV tests are loaded equally, while others are not.  Depends on the app I guess.


----------



## Crushgate (Mar 9, 2010)

Crushgate|GTX 275|720/1275/1597|PII 810 @ 2.9ghz


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 9, 2010)

jlewis02|XFX 5850|960/1200|17318|Q9550@3.8Ghz


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 9, 2010)

Run 2, CPU now @ 4.2GHz, with GPU Shader Clock @ 1660MHz

SabreWulf69|EVGA GTX285|726/1280/1660|16427|C2D E8400@4.2GHz


----------



## Asylum (Mar 10, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Run 2, CPU now @ 4.2GHz, with GPU Shader Clock @ 1660MHz
> 
> SabreWulf69|EVGA GTX285|726/1280/1660|16427|C2D E8400@4.2GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/Really_Pushed830.jpg



Very nice score with that core 2.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 14, 2010)

rickss69|GMA HD |1204/875|P1362|i5 670 @ 4.7GHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

OMFG thats gotta be the lowest score hahahahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 14, 2010)

http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_h55_h57?tab=stage 1: 3DMark Vantage - Performance   No category for it but I thought I would throw it up for conversation anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 14, 2010)

rickss69|GMA HD |1204/875|P1376|i5 670 @ 4.7GHz

Here's one with the timestamp just in case someone makes a category for it. (Hint, hint)


----------



## Wile E (Mar 14, 2010)

That is impressively funny.
Post one in the 06 thread now. lol


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol Funny stuff


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 16, 2010)

So funny that it holds all the 3D benchmark records on the planet atm with the exception of 3D06 for GMA HD... http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_h55_h57?tab=submissions


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 16, 2010)

Bow's down in a fit of stupidity lol


----------



## VOCCH (Mar 16, 2010)

Noted and updated below


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm wonder what Vantage would get in the System they managed to squeeze Win7 onto a Pentium 3 with lol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 17, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> So funny that it holds all the 3D benchmark records on the planet atm with the exception of 3D06 for GMA HD... http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_h55_h57?tab=submissions



You were dethroned in Vantage, buddy. Time to get serious. And *PLEEEEEEEEEEASE* post an '06 run in the 06 thread.


----------



## VOCCH (Mar 17, 2010)

VOCCH|HIS HD4870 |865/1000|P12242|i5 750 @ 4.0GHz


----------



## strick94u (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok I can not run on my laptop becuase the resultion 1366x789 would have been nice to know b4 I pay for it:|


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You were dethroned in Vantage, buddy. Time to get serious. And *PLEEEEEEEEEEASE* post an '06 run in the 06 thread.



That is only temporary...stay tuned.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 20, 2010)

Mydog|MSI HD5970|1000/1220|+2x MSI HD5870|1050/1330|P45272|i7-980x @ 4787


Got new drivers for the GPU's and a new highscore





Here's a pic with date and time


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> That is only temporary...stay tuned.



I figured. I've seen some of the other stuff you've done, so I thought pointing it out would get us some stuff to watch. lol.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 20, 2010)

Asylum how about updating first post?


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 21, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD4870 512MB|880/1000|12960|i7 920@4.4Ghz Air Cooled


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2010)

Solid score on a 4870. Nice work MetalRacer.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Wile E. I was planning on posting some i7 980x scores but UPS had problems and didn’t deliver it on Friday, so I decided to play with the 4870 & Rampage II Gene.


----------



## travva (Mar 21, 2010)

guys is this right for my rig? i feel like i should be getting higher than this but maybe i'm wrong. specs are in my profile over there <---- i7 930 @ 4.2 6 db ddr 1600 corsair and 2x gtx 260 192 sp? is this a legit score or is something wrong?


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 21, 2010)

do you have AA and AF cranked on your video cards because that is low


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

travva said:


> guys is this right for my rig? i feel like i should be getting higher than this but maybe i'm wrong. specs are in my profile over there <---- i7 930 @ 4.2 6 db ddr 1600 corsair and 2x gtx 260 192 sp? is this a legit score or is something wrong?
> 
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/6xrdd5.png



dual 260's?  Something is up there big time.


----------



## travva (Mar 21, 2010)

what should i be seeing guys? i think i jacked up my bios settings. can you give me an idea of what i would be looking at? 12k? more? also, no aa or af in my card drivers, it's set app pref.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 21, 2010)

you should be hitting 20k in vantage and like 24k in 06 if my memory is right


----------



## travva (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks don i got it sorted out. i must've had too many voltages on auto i guess lol. got ~24k


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 21, 2010)

with physx on i guess?

but good you got it fixed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

I knew something was off


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 22, 2010)

this is from october,, i wonder if latest catalyst (10.3) would raise the bar a bit





BraveSoul|Sapphire 5850|1050/1250|15906|Phenom II 940@3.81Ghz
_____________________________


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2010)

Mydog said:


> Mydog|MSI HD5970|1000/1220|+2x MSI HD5870|1050/1330|P45272|i7-980x @ 4787
> 
> 
> Got new drivers for the GPU's and a new highscore
> ...



Damn, I told you guys I need a new CPU to push these cards


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 22, 2010)

should get my 5850 wednesday or so

then ill go nuts with the benching again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should get my 5850 wednesday or so
> 
> then ill go nuts with the benching again



...and I should be getting my 2nd 5770   More or less sometime this week.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 22, 2010)

Exodusprime1337|xfx 5870 xxx|1000/1300|18193|Phenom II 965c3@4.01Ghz


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 22, 2010)

allright got some progress, after some uninstalling, driver sweeping, catalyst 10.3 and more overclocking the score went UP past the 16k mark wohoooooo




BraveSoul|Sapphire 5850|1055/1260|16649|Phenom II 940@3.81Ghz
_____________________________


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and I should be getting my 2nd 5770   More or less sometime this week.



woot

i might not get that 5850, but still has some awesome cards


----------



## Asylum (Mar 23, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> allright got some progress, after some uninstalling, driver sweeping, catalyst 10.3 and more overclocking the score went UP past the 16k mark wohoooooo
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100322/NEW OVERCLOCK JPEG.jpg
> BraveSoul|Sapphire 5850|1055/1260|16649|Phenom II 940@3.81Ghz
> _____________________________
> http://stats.free-dc.org/cpidtagb.php?cpid=59693a2ed1d0ab4f24e571d332537dfb&theme=9&cols=1



Need date and time in you screenshot bro!!

Scores updated.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 23, 2010)

BraveSoul|Sapphire 5850|1055/1260|16649|Phenom II 940@3.81Ghz




_____________________________


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 23, 2010)

jlewis02|XFX 5850|970/1200|17651|Q9550@4Ghz


----------



## DOM (Mar 23, 2010)

DOM|2 X PALIT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB SLI |750/950/1875|11637|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2010)

vmod them yet Dom?


----------



## chris189 (Mar 24, 2010)

shevanel said:


> im scoring 10k main 24k cpu.. im not even going to post it. but i am subscribing so I can watch the other posts.



I was wondering what mode are we running to get a linear direct comparison?  Standard "Performance" mode @ 1280x1024?


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> vmod them yet Dom?



need the points for the volts 

i remeber seeing them some where but forgot where i tryed google but got the 8800gt and found it


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2010)

DOM|2 X PALIT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB SLI |770/970/1925|11950|i7 920@4.5Ghz


----------



## chris189 (Mar 24, 2010)

DOM said:


> DOM|2 X PALIT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB SLI |770/970/1925|11637|i7 920@4.5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100324/Vantage-physx.jpg



What are your vantage settings?  Performance and 1280x1024?  It's odd that a single GTX 260 192 core outperforms SLI'ed 9600GSOs.  I'll post my results later.  I'm getting alot of skipping in the benchmark and like on the top of the window it shutters like the texture shakes... It looks wierd.  it'll go thru the whole benchmark, just not smooth.  GPU benchmarked 10,550.


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2010)

chris189 said:


> What are your vantage settings?  Performance and 1280x1024?  It's odd that a single GTX 260 192 core outperforms SLI'ed 9600GSOs.  I'll post my results later.  I'm getting alot of skipping in the benchmark and like on the top of the window it shutters like the texture shakes... It looks wierd.  it'll go thru the whole benchmark, just not smooth.  GPU benchmarked 10,550.



yes, there at the right settings i know how to run benchmarks lol

its cuz they have less shaders and mem is 192bit 

wait till i volt mod them  looking to get 800+ on the cores


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 25, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|960/1275|31287|i7 X980@4.2Ghz


----------



## Duffman (Mar 25, 2010)

here's mine:

Duffman|Sapphire 5780 Vapor-x|900/1270|20722|w3520@4.2ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 25, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850|990/1300|22226|i7 X980@4.2Ghz


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 25, 2010)

damn, that's just one card... nice score mr... good run for you duff! 


Dom.. man, that i7 needs a updated card! but good non the less.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 25, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|960/1275|31287|i7 X980@4.2Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100324/Capture071.jpg





MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD5850|990/1300|22226|i7 X980@4.2Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/Capture073.jpg



Those are nice, but you need to move those damn annoying windows out of the way


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Black Panther (Mar 28, 2010)

The i7's here really beat the crap out of my poor E8400! 


*Black Panther|Sapphire HD5970|735/1010|15158|C2D E8400 @4Ghz*


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 28, 2010)

BPGT64|Sapphire 2xHD 5870 in CFX | 950/1200 | Cat 10.3 | P29121


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 28, 2010)

*@ bgpt64*

Something's not right with your cpu score...

DOM got a score of 47538 with i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz yet with the same processor at same overclock you get 25591 cpu score?   

Either that or I'm missing out something?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2010)

Dom is using a Nvidia card.. that is why he is getting the higher score.. Physx..


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Dom is using a Nvidia card.. that is why he is getting the higher score.. Physx..



Aka, Dom is cheating.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

yadadada

ATI could just buy PhysX rights from Nvidia and put on their cards.
i personally dont see it as cheating,


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yadadada
> 
> ATI could just buy PhysX rights from Nvidia and put on their cards.
> i personally dont see it as cheating,



Apparently you also didn't see it as a joke..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

ffs :shadedshu


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 29, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> The i7's here really beat the crap out of my poor E8400!
> 
> 
> *Black Panther|Sapphire HD5970|735/1010|15158|C2D E8400 @4Ghz*
> ...



OVERCLOCK Man, and you will be thrashing the living daylights outta my score 
I am second on the single NVIDIA GPU Score table with my E8400 that's overclocked with just air cooling on everything


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 29, 2010)

Finally decided to post up a score for this rig in Vantage.

dark2099|eVGA GTX 275 SLi|713/1260/1512|P25869|i5 650@4.8Ghz


----------



## Wile E (Mar 29, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> OVERCLOCK *Wo*Man, and you will be thrashing the living daylights outta my score
> I am second on the single NVIDIA GPU Score table with my E8400 that's overclocked with just air cooling on everything



fixed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Brandonwh64|VisionTek HD5850/MSI 9600GT as Physx|725/1000|17818|Intel I7 920 @4Ghz*


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 29, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> OVERCLOCK Man, and you will be thrashing the living daylights outta my score
> I am second on the single NVIDIA GPU Score table with my E8400 that's overclocked with just air cooling on everything



What is your E8400 overclocked at then?

I can take mine up to 4.2Ghz to benchmark but no more. 
The 5970... well whether I oc it or not it doesn't make much difference 



Cold Storm said:


> Dom is using a Nvidia card.. that is why he is getting the higher score.. Physx..



I'll be trying out this on my laptop. And, ironically get really pi$$ed if I get a high score when compared to the desktop... 

*Edit:* my laptop proc needs to be in the desktop mobo... :/

*Black Panther|Clevo 8800M GTX SLi|500/799|9256|Q9450 @ 2.67Ghz*


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, overclock the E8400 to 4.2GHz and watch your score fly high above mine with your nice DX11 card


----------



## Crushgate (Mar 30, 2010)

Crushgate|Zotac GTX 275|720/1275/1597|15113|PII 810@3.25ghz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 1, 2010)

Duffman said:


> here's mine:
> 
> Duffman|Sapphire 5780 Vapor-x|900/1270|20722|w3520@4.2ghz
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y142/ForceFedGTI/Forum Stuff/20722Vanta.jpg





Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/Capture004934.jpg





Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/Capture008.jpg





bpgt64 said:


> BPGT64|Sapphire 2xHD 5870 in CFX | 950/1200 | Cat 10.3 | P29121
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/New Benchies.png





dark2099 said:


> Finally decided to post up a score for this rig in Vantage.
> 
> dark2099|eVGA GTX 275 SLi|713/1260/1512|P25869|i5 650@4.8Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/Capture006.jpg





Crushgate said:


> Crushgate|Zotac GTX 275|720/1275/1597|PII 810 @ 3.25ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100330/3dmark vantage @ 3.2ghz.jpg




All you guys need to edit your post with proper screen shot and table format.
Check my first post if you dont know what the correct fomat is.
PM me when you fix it and i will add your score.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 1, 2010)

i'll add the info line but im not rebenching cause the date is covered by tpucapture's watermark. 

if i cant get in the list because of that little issue then i guess im just fucked. 

its not like these scores are important enough to argue about anyways. 

THOSE scores come next week.


----------



## Crushgate (Apr 1, 2010)

thats good coz i just got me the amd phenom 2 965BE and i want to redo my score


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Apr 1, 2010)

Crushgate said:


> thats good coz i just got me the amd phenom 2 965BE and i want to redo my score



kwl, if i can get my score with a lowly overclocked dual core intel E8400, imagine what i could get with a quad core intel core i5 750 overclocked, maybe with a maximus formula iii extreme and some gskill 2000MHz ddr3 :-D *ponders* 750's are the exact same price (ie $200 from Austin's) as the 965BE's too heehee


----------



## computertechy (Apr 2, 2010)

computertechy|XFX HD 5970|900/1200|19695|Phenom II X4 955@3.8Ghz






my 5970 is no longer a overclocking virgin...

EDIT. I WILL HIT 20K!!!, even if it kills my card.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 2, 2010)

pic updated...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 2, 2010)

here mine


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 2, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Yeah, overclock the E8400 to 4.2GHz and watch your score fly high above mine with your nice DX11 card



My E8400 is already at 4Ghz. I don't think just 200Mhz would make a big difference


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> My E8400 is already at 4Ghz. I don't think just 200Mhz would make a big difference



to much talking you could of ran it already and found out


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

ati + nvidia action? yeah


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Apr 3, 2010)

that's just cool


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 3, 2010)

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1301|24252|Xeon 3580 @4.5Ghz

ATI w/PhysX


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 3, 2010)

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1301|22175|Xeon 3580 @4.5Ghz

ATI - No PhysX


----------



## HD4870 (Apr 3, 2010)

HD4870 |HD5870 ES| 1035/1335 | 22800 | Core i7 920@4.51Ghz






Waiting for another HD5870


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 4, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|960/1300|33012|i7 X980@4.5Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 4, 2010)

Thread updated.


----------



## Hockster (Apr 5, 2010)

Hockster | Asus HD 5970 |850/1000 | 25259 | i7 860@3684MHz


----------



## computertechy (Apr 7, 2010)

computertechy|XFX HD5970BE & 8800GT PhysX|900/1200|25878|PII X4 955@3.8Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 9, 2010)

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1008/1301|23781|i7 980X @ 4397MHz

ATI - No PhysX


----------



## HD4870 (Apr 9, 2010)

HD4870 | Sapphire HD5870 | 1050/1340 | 22886 | Core i7 920@4.47Ghz






HD4870 | Sapphire HD5870 + HD5870 ES CrossFire | 1030/1300 | 31476 | Core i7 920@4.47Ghz


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Apr 11, 2010)

..'Ant'..| EVGA+XFX GTX 285 1GB In SLI|675/1269/1537|P26740| i7 940 @ 3.8Ghz

Didn't OC my cards much but i decent score that Ive ever got so far:







EDIT: Here is GPU-z
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cg55r/






And CPUID:





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1129572


----------



## Asylum (Apr 11, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69|Evga GTX 280|765/1248/1588|P16114|i7 980X @ 4542 MHz
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Apr101327.jpg




Rick you need to enable Physx on that card to post your score because i dont have a board for that.





..'Ant'.. said:


> ..'Ant'..| EVGA+XFX GTX 285 1GB In SLI|675/1269/1537|P26740| i7 940 @ 3.8Ghz
> 
> Didn't OC my cards much but i decent score that Ive ever got so far:
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/24mt5q9.jpg



Ant read the rules and correct your screenshot.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 11, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Rick you need to enable Physx on that card to post your score because i dont have a board for that.



You mean all the Nvidia boards have scores with PhysX enabled?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 11, 2010)

rickss69|Evga GTX 280|782/1257/1587|P17016|i7 980X @ 4.5 GHz


----------



## Wile E (Apr 12, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Rick you need to enable Physx on that card to post your score because i dont have a board for that.


You should make one. It's actually the only official way to submit scores to orb, it only makes sense to have a non-Physx nVidia board as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

Fitseries3|2x sapphire 5850s|1000/1200|P30764|Xeon x5677 @ 4.51ghz


----------



## DOM (Apr 17, 2010)

first run with card oced on stock volts


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2010)

rickss69|(x2) Evga GTX 280|765/1240/1584|P30029|i7 980X @ 4.5 GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 17, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|965/1340|33080|i7 X980@4.5Ghz


----------



## DOM (Apr 17, 2010)

DOM|ASUS HD 5870 v2|1050/1250|22845|i7 920@4.6GHz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Fitseries3|2x sapphire 5850s|1000/1200|P30764|Xeon x5677 @ 4.51ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100416/Capture040.jpg





DOM said:


> DOM|ASUS HD 5870 v2|1050/1250|22845|i7 920@4.6GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100417/vantage 5870784.jpg




Come on guys get with the program....Need time and date in screen shot.

Fits you can move that TPU Watermark to the left when you upload it....It has a option for that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 18, 2010)

whats the point of the date anyway?

its pretty obvious that this is a recent SS from me as i didnt have these vid cards 2 weeks ago.

:sigh:


----------



## DOM (Apr 18, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Come on guys get with the program....Need time and date in screen shot.
> 
> Fits you can move that TPU Watermark to the left when you upload it....It has a option for that.


 i think the date is stupid, cuz they still take it on hwbot and here i get no points  and whats the point of the date ? 

so does my memory suck or is there a way to change the mem tim to let it oc more ? is your card moded in any way ?



Fitseries3 said:


> whats the point of the date anyway?
> 
> its pretty obvious that this is a recent SS from me as i didnt have these vid cards 2 weeks ago.
> 
> :sigh:


 you change your hardware more than your underwear


----------



## bobseptic (Apr 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats the point of the date anyway?
> 
> its pretty obvious that this is a recent SS from me as i didnt have these vid cards 2 weeks ago.
> 
> :sigh:



been thinking that for ages. Over scrutinised by a mile.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 18, 2010)

What ever the reason behind it, it is a requirement. Why not just comply and everyone wins?


----------



## DOM (Apr 18, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> What ever the reason behind it, it is a requirement. Why not just comply and everyone wins?



what do i win 

im not use to taking a ss of the whole screen thats why its not on there i forgot lol plus not many ppl even post on here soon enough its going to die out like there others


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 18, 2010)

DOM said:


> what do i win
> 
> im not use to taking a ss of the whole screen thats why its not on there i forgot lol plus not many ppl even post on here soon enough its going to die out like there others



By "win" I mean everyone gets to post a score and it gets recorded with no hassle.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 18, 2010)

Its a simple requirement that i started at the begining of this thread.

Why is it so hard....All you have to do is open your clock and post it with your other info.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)

i dont see why you all whine about it? (no trying to start anything)
it CLEARLY on the first page how a submission should look,


----------



## Asylum (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres my next Vantage score.

Asylum|XFX 5870|1071/1362|25194|i7 980X@4.62Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)

how much volt do you give that card?


----------



## Asylum (Apr 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how much volt do you give that card?



Volts was at 1.35...Never went over 70c


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)

thats nice

should have gotten a reference 5850, i got a non ref version = stinks at oc
but it till be volt modded soon, then i can have some fun again


----------



## Asylum (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres my next run with both cards.

Asylum|XFX 5870's|1051/1343|35431|i7 980X@4.58Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 18, 2010)

My 5870 can't keep up with your's Asylum...


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 18, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres my next run with both cards.
> 
> Asylum|XFX 5870's|1051/1343|35431|i7 980X@4.58Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100418/980-v-2.jpg



Damn that is a monster overclock on two cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tpucapture DOES NOT allow you to move the watermark.

www.techpowerup.org does.

TPUcapture is what i use and im not changing. 

if it means you wont add any of my scores then so be it.

perhaps you should do the research on it and msg me back with an apology as i have told many of you this several times.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Tpucapture DOES NOT allow you to move the watermark.
> 
> www.techpowerup.org does.
> 
> ...



Open your clock then...Problem solved..


----------



## dumo (Apr 18, 2010)

GTX 480 SLI on Nforce 980a board


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Open your clock then...Problem solved..



Remove the requirement...Problem solved.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Remove the requirement...Problem solved.





+1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 19, 2010)

instead of bitching about it all the time just do it, or dont post. 
cant be that hard to understand.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 19, 2010)

Must be Democrat's...two people disagree so the entire planet must change. :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> instead of bitching about it all the time just do it, or dont post.
> cant be that hard to understand.





rickss69 said:


> Must be Democrat's...two people disagree so the entire planet must change. :shadedshu



I don't post that often. I don't care one way or the other. Just showing him the other side of the coin. He's bitching too, just for the opposite reason. It's just as easy for him to change the rule as it is for others to change their screenshots. (Actually, it's easier for him to change the rule. It would save him time telling people to repost.) 

And I'm closer to a libertarian, btw.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I don't post that often. I don't care one way or the other. Just showing him the other side of the coin. He's bitching too, just for the opposite reason. It's just as easy for him to change the rule as it is for others to change their screenshots. (Actually, it's easier for him to change the rule. It would save him time telling people to repost.)
> 
> And I'm closer to a libertarian, btw.



Pardon, it just sounds rather Democratic to me...you know the part where most of the country doesnt want something but is rammed into place for a few.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Apr 19, 2010)

WTF A rule is a rule, don't like it then don't be here. I don't care what political poop you people are from you have to obey the rules. If your an extremist in life good luck getting your view accepted in the middle of the street without getting the stuffing beaten outta ya. Obey the rules, stop winging in general and enjoy what is supposed to be some friendly competition. How rude and arrogant you come to someone's topic that THEY have started and start wining and dictating rules to them, really pathetic.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2010)

this thread has gone by the rules for like 25 pages. I dont really see how changing the rule is an answer. If members dont want to follow the rules they deserve to not get put up. If they dont want to follow the rules might I also suggest they go show off in a more appropriate thread. If you cant conform to the rules you dont have buisiness crapping in the thread. Dont ruin it for other people.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, such hostility. lol

And it wouldn't be Democratic anyway. The Democrats pass things that people don't want, that are actually detrimental to us. Removing a date requirement is not detrimental to anything.

At any rate, I already said I don't care. Just showing that there are 2 sides to the coin. He's a smartass when people disagree with needing a date, he deserves somebody being a smartass about not needing a date. It's called "playing Devil's Advocate", "giving somebody a taste of their own medicine", etc., etc. The people that disagree with the rule have every right to express their disagreement with it. It's not bitching or whining, it's disagreeing, and it's allowed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Wow, such hostility. lol
> 
> And it wouldn't be Democratic anyway. The Democrats pass things that people don't want, that are actually detrimental to us. Removing a date requirement is not detrimental to anything.
> 
> At any rate, I already said I don't care. Just showing that there are 2 sides to the coin. He's a smartass when people disagree with needing a date, he deserves somebody being a smartass about not needing a date. It's called "playing Devil's Advocate", "giving somebody a taste of their own medicine", etc., etc. The people that disagree with the rule have every right to express their disagreement with it. It's not bitching or whining, it's disagreeing, and it's allowed.



not really hostility. I just think people need to try their hardest not to bring a bunch of drama. disagreeing is cool. But its not worth an entire thread de-rail. If the author says no get over it. I just dont see why it needs to be pondered on that long is all.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> not really hostility. I just think people need to try their hardest not to bring a bunch of drama. disagreeing is cool. But its not worth an entire thread de-rail. If the author says no get over it. I just dont see why it needs to be pondered on that long is all.



Wasn't really directed at you Solaris.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2010)

Disagreements are now known, no need for further discussion on it, especially since the thread has already been around some time. Please get back to the intent of this thread. Nobody is stopping anybody from starting their own thread with their own rules.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Wasn't really directed at you Solaris.



woops jumped the gun my apologies. love you wile-e fun while it lasted


----------



## travva (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's mine w/ my 2 Asus 5850 Directu's @ 900/1250, i'm a bit closer to 29k @ 950 but as I haven't flashed the bios' i have to swap cards around to do it (long story)

travva|ASUS HD 5850 DirectCU + Directcu TOP|900/1250|27947|i7 930@4.2GHz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 19, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> WTF A rule is a rule, don't like it then don't be here. I don't care what political poop you people are from you have to obey the rules. If your an extremist in life good luck getting your view accepted in the middle of the street without getting the stuffing beaten outta ya. Obey the rules, stop winging in general and enjoy what is supposed to be some friendly competition. How rude and arrogant you come to someone's topic that THEY have started and start wining and dictating rules to them, really pathetic.



Well put Sabre....You just cant please all the people all the time.


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2010)

DOM|ASUS HD 5870 v2|1050/1250|22856|i7 920@4.6GHz






i wish my mem oced more


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2010)

DOM said:


> DOM|ASUS HD 5870 v2|1050/1250|22856|i7 920@4.6GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100419/vantage 5870488.jpg
> 
> i wish my mem oced more



are you running that on phase?


----------



## Asylum (Apr 19, 2010)

DOM said:


> DOM|ASUS HD 5870 v2|1050/1250|22856|i7 920@4.6GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100419/vantage 5870488.jpg
> 
> i wish my mem oced more



Nice run DOM.


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> are you running that on phase?


no just water, i cant even put a wb on the card cuz the hs soldered to the plate on the card 


Asylum said:


> Nice run DOM.


 wanna trade cards lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2010)

DOM said:


> no just water, i cant even put a wb on the card cuz the hs soldered to the plate on the card
> wanna trade cards lol



damn thats a nice run bro. put it on phase! You should let me borrow it.


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> damn thats a nice run bro. put it on phase! You should let me borrow it.



lol i can only get 4725 225x21 on phase, idk if its the motherboard or cpu  its like 50-60 to ship  but that was a yr ago it might of gone up


----------



## road-runner (Apr 20, 2010)

road-runner|2-XFX HD 5870|1021/1251|37749|i7 980x@5.859GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 20, 2010)

road-runner said:


> road-runner|2-XFX HD 5870|1021/1251|37749|i7 980x@5.859GHz
> 
> [url]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q121/road-runnerOCC/th_vantage-2.jpg[/URL]



Awesome score RR.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 20, 2010)

road-runner said:


> road-runner|2-XFX HD 5870|1021/1251|37749|i7 980x@5.859GHz
> 
> [url]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q121/road-runnerOCC/th_vantage-2.jpg[/URL]



Nice run man. Let me borrow that Cascade for a day or two.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2010)

road-runner said:


> road-runner|2-XFX HD 5870|1021/1251|37749|i7 980x@5.859GHz
> 
> [url]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q121/road-runnerOCC/th_vantage-2.jpg[/URL]



my god thats some serious overclock


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 21, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres my next run with both cards.
> 
> Asylum|XFX 5870's|1051/1343|35431|i7 980X@4.58Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100418/980-v-2.jpg



Man you just keep killin the scores till your on top, got to love that tenacity....


----------



## HammerON (Apr 21, 2010)

Well lets see what this GTX 470 can do:
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|760/909/1520|20,573|Intel i7 920 @ 3.8 GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 21, 2010)

HammerOn - OC the cpu...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Well lets see what this GTX 470 can do:
> HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|760/909/1520|20,573|Intel i7 920 @ 3.8 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100421/Capture020627.jpg



is that with physx?

if yes, could you do a run without physx?

thx for cleaning up, whoever that was


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that with physx?
> 
> if yes, could you do a run without physx?
> 
> thx for cleaning up, whoever that was



With Physx. CPU Test 2 framerate is too high for only using the cpu.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that with physx?
> 
> if yes, could you do a run without physx?
> 
> thx for cleaning up, whoever that was



Yep - with PhysX (As Wile E pointed out).
I will do a run w/out when I get home from work.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|795/1800/1590|21,430|Intel i7 920 @ 4.1 GHz





For Don w/out PhysX:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

thats pretty good imo

here's a run i did earlier 

cant run 4.0 because its getting hotter, and i havent really tried to find a good overclock for the 5850 yet since i cant increase the voltage since its a non ref card, but thats gonna change very soon, its getting voltmodded

(FIH) The Don|Sapphire HD 5850v2|725/1000|16317|i7 920@3.8GHz







(FIH) The Don|Sapphire HD 5850v2|800/1000|17242|i7 920@3.8GHz


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 22, 2010)

ATI dual cards no physics

ATI 4870/4850|800/1000-735/1050|P16603|Intel i7 860 @ 4003MHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 22, 2010)

hayder.master - Copy/Paste this over your submission please. 

hayder.master|ATI 4870/4850|800/1000-735/1050|P16603|Intel i7 860 @ 4003MHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

bro, you posted a 3dmark06 in the vantage thread


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> bro, you posted a 3dmark06 in the vantage thread



Who and what post #?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

its been removed again


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 22, 2010)

don need volcano pics plz. Plz link meh in my user chat thing.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 22, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> hayder.master - Copy/Paste this over your submission please.
> 
> hayder.master|ATI 4870/4850|800/1000-735/1050|P16603|Intel i7 860 @ 4003MHz




as you ordered sir,thanx again mate 



(FIH) The Don said:


> bro, you posted a 3dmark06 in the vantage thread



yes this is my last tests


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

it wasnt to you, it was TotalChaos who posted a 3d06 in here


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> bro, you posted a 3dmark06 in the vantage thread



Yup i noticed after i posted that it was in Vantage so I killed it and put it where it belongs


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 22, 2010)

AthlonX2|EVGA GTX 470|650/1300/851|18036|i7 920@3.9Ghz


----------



## XMANNN905 (Apr 23, 2010)

XMANNN905|SAPPHIR HD5870|1171/1340|24395|i7 920@4.6Ghz


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 23, 2010)

dark2099|HD 5850|850/1200|15548|i5 650@4.4GHz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 23, 2010)

AthlonX2|EVGA GTX 470|800/1599/851|21134|i7 920@3.9Ghz


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think we have a new single-core Nvidia card winner


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 23, 2010)

kids takin names.


----------



## DOM (Apr 23, 2010)

its only cuz of physx


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 23, 2010)

DOM said:


> its only cuz of physx



if its their use it. thats why it goes in its own catagory deal with it.


----------



## DOM (Apr 23, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> if its their use it. thats why it goes in its own catagory deal with it.



but it  doesnt show how good the card scores its something that boost the score

but i want one too  kind  of wished i stayed with the green side lol oh well 

going to have some 6 core action tomorrow 

you guys with 470/480 need to run heavenmark 2.0


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2010)

New #1 Extreme score: 

t_ski|HIS 5970 + Sapphire 5970OC|930/1300|X27849|i7 920@4.4Ghz


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2010)

T_Ski are you water cooling those cards?



DOM said:


> but it  doesnt show how good the card scores its something that boost the score
> 
> but i want one too  kind  of wished i stayed with the green side lol oh well
> 
> ...



Will do soon


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2010)

Just the top card.  Second is on stock air - no mods


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> AthlonX2|EVGA GTX 470|800/1599/851|21134|i7 920@3.9Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100422/vantageOC.jpg



800Mhz, stock volts! You have an excellent card dude. 



t_ski said:


> New #1 Extreme score:
> 
> t_ski|HIS 5970 + Sapphire 5970OC|930/1300|X27849|i7 920@4.4Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100423/x27849.png



That is just sick.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> That is just sick.



I needs moar CPUZ!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 23, 2010)

XMANN has one heck of a nice card in that 5870!


----------



## Asylum (Apr 23, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> dark2099|HD 5850|850/1200|15548|i5 650@4.4GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100422/Capture001836.jpg



Dark you need to fix your date and time in your screenshot.



Nice runs guys!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 23, 2010)

hammeron's ram in the listing says 1800, but in actuality its 900 or 3600mhz.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn Vantage is giving me crap.  Boots up and auto changes to "low color mode" on my settings, that and when I run it it doesn't register the card's clocks right.  And the water in the first run is absolutely wack.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 23, 2010)

looks like its going to the roof of the cave?

Only way I could get rid of said issues was a complete wipe of Vantage and all associated folders, then reinstall.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll re-install and see.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

cant oc the card more than this without getting it volt modded, and NO it cant be fixed with afterburner, its a non ref card
(FIH) The Don|HD 5850|875/1100|18352|i7 920@3.8GHz


----------



## DOM (Apr 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I'll re-install and see.



thats what  i had to do water was going crazy lol


----------



## DOM (Apr 23, 2010)

lil preview


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2010)

Given your CPU score there and my GPU score here, I should be able to push past 40K.  If I ever get my hands on one, that is


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Given your CPU score there and my GPU score here, I should be able to push past 40K.  If I ever get my hands on one, that is



or you can lend me yours  

can you even run a 5970 and 2x5870 in xfire ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

it should be possible in theory, if you just keep the 5970 as top or bottom card(cf connectors)


----------



## t_ski (Apr 24, 2010)

DOM said:


> or you can lend me yours
> 
> can you even run a 5970 and 2x5870 in xfire ?



Yes, that is what mydog did here:



Mydog said:


> Mydog|MSI HD5970|1000/1220|+2x MSI HD5870|1050/1330|P45272|i7-980x @ 4787
> 
> 
> Got new drivers for the GPU's and a new highscore
> ...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

DOM said:


> lil preview
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100423/vantage 5870.jpg



Nice score DOM
Have to love that i7 980X


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Yes, that is what mydog did here:



aww so when you sending them  


HammerON said:


> Nice score DOM
> Have to love that i7 980X


thanks i didnt have much time to mess with it had to stop and go get someting to eat for me and my lil girl, KFC LOL


but going to see if i get more tonight  not staying late 4 10hrs days is good enough


----------



## t_ski (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm still waiting on you to send me that CPU


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Still giving me crap, flickering constantly and something is going on with the color scheme, it changes back to full color after I close it.

Here's 28k, but dont worry I'll find a sweet overclock and repost an official score:


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2010)

damn it*shakes fist*

you arent gonna let me even play before you blow my attemps out of the water are you?

I kid I kid....I wanna see more just like the rest of em do


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Dont worry you'll post some good numbers for sure. I gotta figure out whats going on with this flickering, it's driving me crazy.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2010)

have you got any scores w/o the 275?

I only ask because adding a GTS250 to my 280's actually dropped my score a fair bit. With a few spare 2series cards on hand I am interested to see

Pretty please? with sugar and all that stuff too.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> have you got any scores w/o the 275?
> 
> I only ask because adding a GTS250 to my 280's actually dropped my score a fair bit. With a few spare 2series cards on hand I am interested to see
> 
> Pretty please? with sugar and all that stuff too.



We'll see, I just got Metro 2033 so I'm wanting to play some DX11 goodness finally.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Still giving me crap, flickering constantly and something is going on with the color scheme, it changes back to full color after I close it.
> 
> Here's 28k, but dont worry I'll find a sweet overclock and repost an official score:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/Capture013.jpg



When I run Vantage or '06, Windows tells me that the "color scheme has been chaged" or something like that. 
Like sneeky asked for: take the GTX 275 out (or just disable I guess)

Also will you please run Heaven in SLI

EDIT: My bad - I saw the Heaven run in the GTX 400 club


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well I'm thinking the flickering is an SLI issue.  I'll get it figured out sometime.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2010)

you can drive em over here and see if they flicker on my rig


----------



## dumo (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 26, 2010)

Beat this...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Beat this...
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_02Apr261627.jpg



You sir ask for the impossible


----------



## t_ski (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn proxy - can't see it


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 26, 2010)

There should be some kind of award for this one...

rickss69|Intel Graphics Media Accelerater|744/542|282|i5 670 @ 2000MHz


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> There should be some kind of award for this one...
> 
> rickss69|Intel Graphics Media Accelerater|744/542|282|i5 670 @ 2000MHz
> 
> ...



Oh god that must have been horrible to sit through.  Eww, 2 fps(if that)


----------



## DOM (Apr 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Beat this...
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_02Apr261627.jpg





rickss69 said:


> There should be some kind of award for this one...
> 
> rickss69|Intel Graphics Media Accelerater|744/542|282|i5 670 @ 2000MHz
> 
> ...



 your other score was higher


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 26, 2010)

DOM said:


> your other score was higher



Going for record low!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2010)

Just got these a hour or two ago, and I have to say I'm pretty impressed so far. Just set these clocks and went pretty much.

sneekypeet|(2) EVGA GTX 470 SC|773/904/1545|i7 860@4.0Ghz


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2010)

why so srs?... thanks for the laugh Sol. Its legit, i even stuck the time and date in there

For Cold and anyone else who is interested...
All the same settings just no PhysX


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like Sneeky likes his new toys


----------



## Asylum (Apr 27, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> why so srs?... thanks for the laugh Sol. Its legit, i even stuck the time and date in there
> 
> For Cold and anyone else who is interested...
> All the same settings just no PhysX
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100426/470_vantage_no-physx.png



Can you raise your memory speed higher peet?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Can you raise your memory speed higher peet?



I am not sure about Sneeky's cards, but my limit was around 905 - 915.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 27, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I am not sure about Sneeky's cards, but my limit was around 905 - 915.



i think he means the 2400mhz on his ram.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 27, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i think he means the 2400mhz on his ram.



No i was talking about his card.

I heard the core and shaders were linked also on these cards.

Just ordered me a EVGA 480 from the egg today.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2010)

Asylum said:


> No i was talking about his card.
> 
> I heard the core and shaders were linked also on these cards.
> 
> Just ordered me a EVGA 480 from the egg today.



Yep - the core and shaders are linked and you cannot seperate them (yet)...

Did you order the standard version of the EVGA 480 or the overclocked one?


----------



## Asylum (Apr 27, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yep - the core and shaders are linked and you cannot seperate them (yet)...
> 
> Did you order the standard version of the EVGA 480 or the overclocked one?



Super clocked....All that was in stock.
This one  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130551


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 27, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Just got these a hour or two ago, and I have to say I'm pretty impressed so far. Just set these clocks and went pretty much.
> 
> sneekypeet|(2) EVGA GTX 470 SC|773/904/1545|i7 860@4.0Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100426/470_vantage_34250.png



Do a run w/that 285 for Physx!!


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Super clocked....All that was in stock.
> This one  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130551



what happened i thought you where going to retire for a bit lol

so do you still got those 5870's


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Looks like Sneeky likes his new toys



Yes sir i do



Asylum said:


> Can you raise your memory speed higher peet?



I saw most reviews were in that ballpark, I set 900 out of the box, never tried anything else yet. Just got done working, so i can play a bit more now
EDIT: Capped at 921 for Vantage, it also ran Dirt2 just fine, hot but fine.



mlee49 said:


> Do a run w/that 285 for Physx!!



As you see it's in the "hers" rig, and "hers" is still awake, maybe tommorow while she is working. I do want to tinker


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 27, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Just got these a hour or two ago, and I have to say I'm pretty impressed so far. Just set these clocks and went pretty much.
> 
> sneekypeet|(2) EVGA GTX 470 SC|773/904/1545|i7 860@4.0Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100426/470_vantage_34250.png



Impressive for sure!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2010)

Sneeky - have you adjusted the voltage on the cards yet???


----------



## t_ski (Apr 27, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> As you see it's in the "hers" rig, and "hers" is still awake, maybe tommorow while she is working. I do want to tinker



At the very least, you might throw one of the 275's in before they're gone


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Sneeky - have you adjusted the voltage on the cards yet???


No Sir, i grabbed AB 1.6 b5 but it got late More to come hopefully.



t_ski said:


> At the very least, you might throw one of the 275's in before they're gone



U know that is something I could do pretty easy....now if only Mlee would tell me up front if it is worth it

Edit: Run with 275 for Phale I mean PhysX, Just like with my other SLI setup, it runs better w/o the lesser PhysX card. Could be my board, as its 16x by 8x by 8x with 3 cards.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 28, 2010)

CamelJock|Sli GTX260|666/1404/1150|21193|e8400@3.87Ghz  First attempt!  Using sliloader on a p5q-deluxe


----------



## Asylum (Apr 28, 2010)

johnspack said:


> CamelJock|Sli GTX260|666/1404/1150|21193|e8400@3.87Ghz  First attempt!  Using sliloader on a p5q-deluxe
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/Sliwin7_1.jpg



Make sure you have date and time in your screenshot when you post next.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> No Sir, i grabbed AB 1.6 b5 but it got late More to come hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not a bad run, but not worth it huh.    Those physx cards have to be overclocked to hell and back to get any real performance boost(when competing with an i7).

Guess I'll have to list both of mine now huh,


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2010)

I think i have a couple tricks left, but at least till the beginning of the month, thats the best Im gonna do.

Please show us oh mighty man of physX


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't my 275 can't clock any higher.  It kills my display driver over 760.  And really physx only benifit's Vantage, Batman, and a few other games that dont really need that much of a frame boost(UT3 or Mirrors Edge).

And anyways my thrid PCI-E slot is a 8x speed anyways, almost pointless unless it was a 3rd 470! //checks bank account to see if I can afford it...brb...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2010)

Cold Storm|Crossfire 5870's|850/1200|28234|i7 860 @ 4.2ghz







I beat my old score yet my cards where at stock.. lol.. Going to play with bios tomorrow and then see how it goes.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lower still...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 28, 2010)

ever tried using folders on the desktop


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, I finally got around to it lol...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 28, 2010)

Weeeee!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2010)

seriously rick, how long does it take to watch that paint dry?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2010)

Did you run Vantage on the HT thread only? lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 28, 2010)

There may be just a tinch more left in it... 

Stick a fork in me...I'm done!


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2010)

holy frak rick thats gotta be the worlds record for the lowest Vantage mark ever seen recorded P39
damn man what are you doing while vantage runs clubbing for the night... Please don't tell us you site and watch it XD


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 28, 2010)

I call it a tribute to tenacity.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2010)

or pain and perversion


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2010)

okily dokily here's my suck score 

Athlonite | HIS HD5770Fan | 920/1250 | 8087 | AMD Athlon x2 7750BE @ 3.0GHz


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2010)

Go on Laugh I know you want too new cpu commin soon ( Phenom II x2 555 Black Ed)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 28, 2010)

why should we? wankermarks is one thing, and gaming performance is another

i prefer good gaming performance over high wanker numbers at any time


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2010)

True and my rig plays what i want to quite well, Quake III screams it's ass off and FC2 is smooth as what more can ya ask for really


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2010)

can anyone remember what else the number 8087 was used for or am i just showin my age now


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

I dont remember the 8087's as much as I do the 8086's; 186, 286, 386, and 486... then came the Pentium(that wont die)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 28, 2010)

no need for double post bro

is it this you mean? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_8087

mlee beat me


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2010)

yup it was an Intel math co-processor that went in with the 8086 286 386 and the 486 if you were unlucky and got the i486-DLC otherwise not needed


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dude I remember my folks paying $2500 for a 486 machine.  It played black and white solitare and word processor FTL.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2010)

my first pc was an 286 + 287 and 1mb sipp Dram ( single inline pin package) >see pic below< and a 256KB trident video card 20MB hdd it ran an black an white monitor 13" and DOS 5 with windows 1.0 Cost $9000NZD new

second from top is SIPP


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 28, 2010)

Somebody help me...I'm afflicted!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 28, 2010)

Try opening your memory timings way up for an even lower score.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 28, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Try opening your memory timings way up for an even lower score.



How about I just pay you to do it...I'm sick of looking at it.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 28, 2010)

I was expecting a lot more from this 5970+580 865/1200. WHY??!?! WHY?!?!? CPU is at 3.8
Maybe up PCI-E freqs? 105?



Cold Storm said:


> Cold Storm|Crossfire 5870's|850/1200|28234|i7 860 @ 4.2ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100428/4.2ghz stock card bench728.jpg
> 
> I beat my old score yet my cards where at stock.. lol.. Going to play with bios tomorrow and then see how it goes.



Id like to say WTF to this, that score is shopped , 24K is what a crossfired 5870 should get at stock


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100428/Capture.png
> 
> I was expecting a lot more from this 5970+580 865/1200. WHY??!?! WHY?!?!? CPU is at 3.8
> Maybe up PCI-E freqs? 105?
> ...


CPU makes a difference in score. What cpu was used at what clocks for the 24k score? If you think it's shopped, you need to provide evidence.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> CPU makes a difference in score. What cpu was used at what clocks for the 24k score? If you think it's shopped, you need to provide evidence.



 <--- this had a reason, i was joking, though i am intrigued by the score

I did a small research and 25K average is the norm for this settings


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 29, 2010)

sneekypeet|(2) EVGA GTX 470 SC|780/951/1560|35179|i7 860@4.0Ghz


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> sneekypeet|(2) EVGA GTX 470 SC|780/951/1560|35179|i7 860@4.0Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100428/470_vantage_35179.png



nice.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 29, 2010)

Thnks

Honestly from you I expected 20 points from Gryffindor


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2010)

Your making me want to go and add physx to my system! 


Great bench Sneeky.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2010)

douglatins said:


> <--- this had a reason, i was joking, though i am intrigued by the score
> 
> I did a small research and 25K average is the norm for this settings



His score seems pretty legit to me.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2132521


----------



## douglatins (Apr 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> His score seems pretty legit to me.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2132521



I mean how is it possible.
Look here
http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112395&page=26
Many CF scores, none matches 29K, 9.10/12 is enough for accurate vantage score


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2010)

Man, is it me or do I get the raw end of the deal every vantage thread.. lol.. 

Orb's show can't lie.. if you really want to research.. look back a few pages.. you'll see my difference between a i5 750 to a i7 860 at 4ghz.. 


Douglatin's I love ya no matter what. The panther doesn't fool me..


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2010)

ill post one friday  rmaed my asus and got a xfx xxx 

asus would overheat for some reason and i got the card i wanted so ill run one stock in cf


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I mean how is it possible.
> Look here
> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112395&page=26
> Many CF scores, none matches 29K, 9.10/12 is enough for accurate vantage score



Old score on old drivers, and how do we know the difference in tweaking between the OSes?

Regardless, he has a valid Orb link to the score. That means it's valid, unless you think he somehow hacked ORB to add a fake score?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> sneekypeet|(2) EVGA GTX 470 SC|780/951/1560|35179|i7 860@4.0Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100428/470_vantage_35179.png



Nice, cant wait for water on these cards.


----------



## Kimo0070 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kimo0070 | Sapphire HD 5770 | 997-1361 | 12724 | i7 920 @3.67 Ghz


----------



## douglatins (Apr 29, 2010)

Asylum i need a new category xP, since im trifiring, i don't fit anywhere


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2010)

trt740 said:


> nothing tweaked yet but did a quick run before bed this is using Vista 64 bit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100429/ultra dragon1.jpg



Ultra dragon  

but mine at stock 3340 my cpu scores higher at 6 core with no ht  22953


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 29, 2010)

Money shot DOM...  I bet Asylum will be happy when I get my mb back from rma.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2010)

DOM said:


> Ultra dragon
> 
> but mine at stock 3340 my cpu scores higher at 6 core with no ht  22953



always is one wet blanket in the bunch lol!!!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2010)

trt740 said:


> nothing tweaked yet but did a quick run before bed this is using Vista 64 bit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100429/ultra dragon1.jpg





DOM said:


> Ultra dragon
> 
> but mine at stock 3340 my cpu scores higher at 6 core with no ht  22953





trt740 said:


> always is one wet blanket in the bunch lol!!!



Probably the difference in memory controllers, NB, etc...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 29, 2010)

hmm adding a gtx-260 for pissix didnt help that much 

and btw, cpu-z wont load:S so i used everest instead, hope thats fine, if not, then so be it

(FIH) The Don| Sapphire HD 5850 w msi gtx-260(physX) | 850/1086 | 20052 | i7 920 @3.8 Ghz






and here is the 5850 with the 260


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2010)

trt740 said:


> always is one wet blanket in the bunch lol!!!


i put the sad face cuz i wanted your cpu score to be higher  

but how are the temps ? is that just a bench run ? 


t_ski said:


> Probably the difference in memory controllers, NB, etc...


my mem was at 1333 cas 9, stock for this cpu, if that matters

i was hoping amd would of matched intel by now 

also idk if its everst but the read, write and copy are alot lower then it was with the 920


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2010)

Most Intel rigs are running @ 1600+ CAS 8.  That could easily account for a couple thousand points.

If my head is in my arse and I'm talking about something different that you, straighten me out


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Most Intel rigs are running @ 1600+ CAS 8.  That could easily account for a couple thousand points.
> 
> If my head is in my arse and I'm talking about something different that you, straighten me out



lol i have it at default settings in the bios  

and with my 920 mem was at 1066 cas 9 with the 980 its at 1333 cas 9 i can run 2000Mhz easy on this 980 with alot less qpi volts 

but everest doesn't support it or something  

is there another test that test the memories band with ? so we can compare results before you get your 980 saw the 980 thread


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2010)

trt740 said:


> and Dom the I7 is just faster in most things but amd is getting faster.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100429/ultra dragon1015.jpg



 so how are the temps ? i know amd more cooler at higher volts then intel but thats alot of volts 

but ill post cf 5870 before i send one back 

also when you going to submit on hwbot


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2010)

DOM said:


> so how are the temps ? i know amd more cooler at higher volts then intel but thats alot of volts
> 
> but ill post cf 5870 before i send one back
> 
> also when you going to submit on hwbot



they never break 53c under full load using air cooling, and gaming in the 40 c range


----------



## Asylum (Apr 30, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Asylum i need a new category xP, since im trifiring, i don't fit anywhere





trt740 said:


> nothing tweaked yet but did a quick run before bed this is using Vista 64 bit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100429/ultra dragon1.jpg




Please read the rules and post a proper screenshot and table format....Thanks.

Thread updated.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Please read the rules and post a proper screenshot and table format....Thanks.
> 
> Thread updated.



here we go again don't want it posted


----------



## DOM (Apr 30, 2010)

trt740 said:


> here we go again don't want it posted



lmao i thought the same but that was funny 

only thing i forget is the date and time


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 1, 2010)

LiveOrDie|EVGA GTX480SC|726/950/1451|21521|i7 920@3.2Ghz


----------



## Athlonite (May 1, 2010)

DOM said:


> lol i have it at default settings in the bios
> 
> and with my 920 mem was at 1066 cas 9 with the 980 its at 1333 cas 9 i can run 2000Mhz easy on this 980 with alot less qpi volts
> 
> ...



Try out Sisoft SANDRA they even have GPGPU mem tests aswell err what version of everest do you have


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Try out Sisoft SANDRA they even have GPGPU mem tests aswell err what version of everest do you have



the latest i think 


DOM|ASUS v2/XFX XXX HD 5870|950/1250-900/1300|32588|i7 980X@4.5GHz


----------



## johnspack (May 1, 2010)

Ah darn,  my score doesn't count!  I forgot I use auto-hide taskbar.  And now I've got my 2 260s separated,  darn!  Have to do a suicide run on my 280 now I guess....


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2010)

DOM|ASUS v2/XFX XXX HD 5870|1030/1250-900/1300|32889|i7 980X@4.5GHz






ASUS card doesnt like to play nice cant add volts or use afterburner on the xfx gets BSOD


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2010)

You covered the dates again, jackass.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You covered the dates again, jackass.



LULZ!

And where is the score that beats me you promised I'm kidding, thats a great score man!


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You covered the dates again, jackass.


fixed it i forgot about it lol
 look at your hwbot profile that run got me almost 3x your points 


sneekypeet said:


> LULZ!
> 
> And where is the score that beats me you promised I'm kidding, thats a great score man!



i cant dumb asus cards doesnt let afterburner give the xfx more volts


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2010)

DOM said:


> fixed it i forgot about it lol
> look at your hwbot profile that run got me almost 3x your points
> 
> 
> i cant dumb asus cards doesnt let afterburner give the xfx more volts



vs my single 8800GT? I sure as hell hope so. lol. I haven't done anything for the bot in forever, tbh.


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> vs my single 8800GT? I sure as hell hope so. lol. I haven't done anything for the bot in forever, tbh.


you think got a 4870X2 and dont even bench it 

so how do i flash this xfx to let me oc more in ccc past 900-1300 idk what xfx was thinking when i can ad volts in afterburner


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2010)

DOM said:


> you think got a 4870X2 and dont even bench it
> 
> so how do i flash this xfx to let me oc more in ccc past 900-1300 idk what xfx was thinking when i can ad volts in afterburner



You try RBE to edit the BIOS?

And no, I had planned on benching it with my cpu on DICE, but was never able to get around to getting any DICE. Every time I wanted to, something came up. I just gave up after a while.


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You try RBE to edit the BIOS?
> 
> And no, I had planned on benching it with my cpu on DICE, but was never able to get around to getting any DICE. Every time I wanted to, something came up. I just gave up after a while.



idk how to use RBE 

they sell it at the grocery store here like 3mins away lol

edit i did it  can you also up the volts ?


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2010)

DOM said:


> idk how to use RBE
> 
> they sell it at the grocery store here like 3mins away lol



I have a place about 35minutes away, but like I said, I tried on like 6 different occasions, but something always prevented me. I just gave up in frustration.

I don't have a 5k card, so I don't know if RBE can do the volts, sorry.


----------



## HammerON (May 1, 2010)

Nice runs DOM


----------



## Asylum (May 1, 2010)

Got my EVGA GTX 480 in today.

Heres my first run with it. Never went over 65c on that overclock.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 1, 2010)

nice Asylum i did a little ocing here what i got and i still have room to push higher

LiveOrDie|EVGA GTX480SC|775/1003/1550|23102|i7 920@3.6Ghz


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Got my EVGA GTX 480 in today.
> 
> Heres my first run with it. Never went over 65c on that overclock.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100501/480-v.png



Damn, that's a high CPU score!


----------



## trt740 (May 1, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Damn, that's a high CPU score!



it's physx helping him turn it off  lets see how she does.


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2010)

I know it's Physx, but I've never seen one that high before.  Best I saw previoulsy was about 62K.


----------



## trt740 (May 1, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I know it's Physx, but I've never seen one that high before.  Best I saw previoulsy was about 62K.



well that gtx helps more than the prior generation


----------



## Asylum (May 1, 2010)

Heres my next run with the GTX 480..

Dont know why people say these things run hot and are loud.

At 100% fan speed its only half as loud as my 5870's were and the temps are yet to break 65c.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 2, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres my next run with the GTX 480..
> 
> Dont know why people say these things run hot and are loud.
> 
> ...



yer im card hits 70c max when overclocked it is louder than my 280 though max fan speed is really loud over powers my cpu fan that loud to lol


----------



## MT Alex (May 2, 2010)

I was expecting a higher score, not sure what is dragging me down.


----------



## DOM (May 2, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I was expecting a higher score, not sure what is dragging me down.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/Untitled.jpg



CPU


----------



## MT Alex (May 2, 2010)

I've seen plenty of 955 and 965s with better scores.  I just didn't think a 940 clocked to the same speeds would have such a lower score.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 2, 2010)

at these clocks temps never hit over 73c im really think of get a 2nd card this year

LiveOrDie|EVGA GTX480SC|820/1050/1640|24207|i7 920@3.6Ghz






LiveOrDie|EVGA GTX480SC|825/1050/1650|10974|i7 920@3.6Ghz


----------



## sneekypeet (May 2, 2010)

sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470(SLI)|782/975/1564|35500|i7 860@4.1ghz


----------



## Asylum (May 2, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> at these clocks temps never hit over 73c im really think of get a 2nd card this year
> 
> LiveOrDie|EVGA GTX480SC|820/1050/1640|24207|i7 920@3.6Ghz
> http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/8018/90758742.png
> ...





sneekypeet said:


> sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470(SLI)|782/975/1564|35500|i7 860@4.1ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/470_vantage_35500.png



Nice runs guys.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1|2x 5850|956/1217|23464|PII 1055t X6 @ 3.934Ghz


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

You forgot the date in both threads, Kurgan.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You forgot the date in both threads, Kurgan.



Was too lazy to host the pics  Don't got a saved one for the 3D06 run, no biggie, clocks were lower on that, going to abuse that again later and try for 23k.


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Was too lazy to host the pics  Don't got a saved one for the 3D06 run, no biggie, clocks were lower on that, going to abuse that again later and try for 23k.



You don't have to host the pics. You can change where the watermark is on tpu.org.


----------



## DOM (May 2, 2010)

DOM|XFX XXX HD 5870|1020/1320|24474|i7 980X@5GHz


----------



## douglatins (May 2, 2010)

Uhm 480 is quiet and not running hot, 100% fan.... Ok then...


----------



## Wile E (May 3, 2010)

DOM said:


> DOM|XFX XXX HD 5870|1020/1320|24474|i7 980X@5GHz
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35354&stc=1&d=1272840229



I get invalid attachment, DOM. No pic for me. And make sure you get the date this time. lol


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 3, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Uhm 480 is quiet and not running hot, 100% fan.... Ok then...



you better believe it


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2010)

DOM|HD5870 XFIRE|1030/1250/1020/1320|36633|i7 980X@5GHz


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

damn! 5ghz! nice!


----------



## dark2099 (May 3, 2010)

dark2099|HD 5850|855/1205|15781|i5 650 4.4GHz


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2010)

DOM said:


> DOM|HD5870 XFIRE|1030/1250/1020/1320|36633|i7 980X@5GHz
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35364&stc=1&d=1272904468



DOM, are you using watercooling on that or SS?  BTW, that is the first OC I have seen on a 980X that had the bclk at 200.


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2010)

t_ski said:


> DOM, are you using watercooling on that or SS?  BTW, that is the first OC I have seen on a 980X that had the bclk at 200.



ss couldnt get it to post at 5GHz on water


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2010)

What was the highest you could get it to post on water?


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2010)

t_ski said:


> What was the highest you could get it to post on water?



idk never tryed  there was no point if im going to want more points in hwbot 

but it was hitting 90c range at 4650Mhz so i was meh didnt want to kill it


----------



## Asylum (May 3, 2010)

DOM said:


> idk never tryed  there was no point if im going to want more points in hwbot
> 
> but it was hitting 90c range at 4650Mhz so i was meh didnt want to kill it



Mine is about the same.

4.7Ghz is high as temps will allow on my watercooling setup.

If you want higher than that its dice or better.


----------



## dark2099 (May 4, 2010)

Little bit more out of everything, if I can get my CPU as high as it can go, then I should get a pretty decent score.

dark2099|HD 5850|865/1215|16005|I5 650 4.5GHz


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2010)

Very nice score man. Very nice


----------



## Asylum (May 4, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> Little bit more out of everything, if I can get my CPU as high as it can go, then I should get a pretty decent score.
> 
> dark2099|HD 5850|865/1215|16005|I5 650 4.5GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100503/Capture001584.jpg



Your GPU core and memory should do 1000/1300 if its a reference card.
Get afterburner and give it alittle juice.


----------



## dark2099 (May 4, 2010)

Not ref, got a ref one coming tho, then might need to RMA this one, get weird errors when doing various things, but not a single problem benching at those clocks, or gaming for hours at 850/1200.  Going to get some video and send it to XFX with the RMA request, also see if they'll give me a ref back.    If not, I'll see if anyone wants to trade ref for non ref, if they don't really OC the cards.


----------



## Asylum (May 4, 2010)

Heres my best run so far with the 480.

Asylum|GTX 480|820/1051/1640|25215|i7 980X@4.58Ghz


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2010)

Nice run Asylum

How far do you think you can take that clock on the 480? 
Any extra voltage?


----------



## Asylum (May 4, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nice run Asylum
> 
> How far do you think you can take that clock on the 480?
> Any extra voltage?




It may go alittle higher with a voltage increase.

I heard you can use Afterburner but i haven't tried it yet.


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2010)

Asylum can you run on with out PhysX


----------



## Asylum (May 4, 2010)

DOM said:


> Asylum can you run on with out PhysX



Yes...I will be doing some runs for HWBOT tomarrow and ill post up one when i get done.


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Yes...I will be doing some runs for HWBOT tomarrow and ill post up one when i get done.



so how long are you going to keep the 480


----------



## Asylum (May 4, 2010)

DOM said:


> so how long are you going to keep the 480



Got another1 on the way.

Will sell one of them after i bench them.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 4, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nice run Asylum
> 
> How far do you think you can take that clock on the 480?
> Any extra voltage?



i can get around 850 Core and 1100 on the memory with no problems you can push higher with more voltage 



Asylum said:


> Got another1 on the way.
> 
> Will sell one of them after i bench them.



wish i had the money for a 2nd these things are mad


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2010)

Asylum said:


> It may go alittle higher with a voltage increase.
> 
> I heard you can use Afterburner but i haven't tried it yet.



Yep - it worked with my GTX 470


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2010)

I made another run last night, but once again the system locked up when loading GPUz.  Weird thing was that the GPU temps (displayed on my G15 through Afterburner) were stuck at -1 C.

Anyone else have this happen with GPUz?  I've had it happen on the 3.9 and 4.0 clients.


----------



## Asylum (May 4, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I made another run last night, but once again the system locked up when loading GPUz.  Weird thing was that the GPU temps (displayed on my G15 through Afterburner) were stuck at -1 C.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen with GPUz?  I've had it happen on the 3.9 and 4.0 clients.



No problems here..Im runing the 0.4.2 version.

Try opening it before you make a run.


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2010)

I was thinking about that.  I had trouble booting up my system this morning.  I always forget that when the vid cards are overclocked and 3DMV crashes, the clocks are still applied but the voltages are not. 

Maybe tonight?


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2010)

Asylum said:


> No problems here..Im runing the 0.4.2 version.
> 
> *Try opening it before you make a run.*



That's what I do when my OC is on the ragged edge of bench stability.


----------



## dumo (May 5, 2010)

Dumo - QxFire 5970 - 933/1130 - 1090T@4.508G - 1716/C6-6-6


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2010)

Two 5970's:

t_ski|2x 5970|930/1300|41494|i7 980X @ 4.3Ghz






Single 5970:

t_ski|1x 5970|930/1300|29212|i7 980X @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2010)

You know what I love more then Crossfire? 



Tri-fire! 


Cold Storm| 2 5870's & 15850 Tri-Fire|850-1200/725-1000|29912|i7 860 @ 4ghz







and for the ones needing it.. 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2158465

now, to clean the os and see how these babies run together!


----------



## trt740 (May 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You know what I love more then Crossfire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*holy cow wow!!!!! cold*


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2010)

It's just a bit higher then my 4.2ghz stock run.. but, need to get this corrupt hdd cleaned, and go back to it. 4.2ghz is calling me back. Got tomorrow night to have fun!


----------



## trt740 (May 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It's just a bit higher then my 4.2ghz stock run.. but, need to get this corrupt hdd cleaned, and go back to it. 4.2ghz is calling me back. Got tomorrow night to have fun!



buy my 5870 and go quad fire, uh just kidding lol!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2010)

Wish the board would allow it! lol.. That is a very tempting price.. only thing wrong.. want to grab a 128gb ssd next pay so I can give my dad my 80gb.. lol


----------



## trt740 (May 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Wish the board would allow it! lol.. That is a very tempting price.. only thing wrong.. want to grab a 128gb ssd next pay so I can give my dad my 80gb.. lol



Boys and their toys. I just picked up one of these to try out, I needed a space heater, Galaxy 80XLH5HS8GUX GeForce GTX 480 (Fermi) 1536MB... but I didn't pay that price.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Boys and their toys. I just picked up one of these to try out, I needed a space heater, Galaxy 80XLH5HS8GUX GeForce GTX 480 (Fermi) 1536MB... but I didn't pay that price.



I want to grab two 470's but I'm jumping back and forth on selling these two 5870's.. Blah.. lol


more fun!


Cold Storm|2 5870's & 1 5850|850/1200-75/1000|30826|i7 860 @ 4.2ghz









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2158553


----------



## trt740 (May 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I want to grab two 470's but I'm jumping back and forth on selling these two 5870's.. Blah.. lol
> 
> 
> more fun!
> ...





the 5870s will be faster hands down. Should be cool to see how a 480 gtx helps the AMD cpu with physx, but I bet my case is hot as hell.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2010)

trt740 said:


> the 5870 will be faster hands down.



Yeah, I can see it.. but, I love to play with stuff.. Don't care which is faster.. fun is all that matters anymore.


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2010)

How high can that 860 go?  Needs moar powrz!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2010)

t_ski said:


> How high can that 860 go?  Needs moar powrz!!!





I haven't really tried anything over 4.4ghz. Just no feel to want to do it..


----------



## Asylum (May 7, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Two 5970's:
> 
> t_ski|2x 5970|930/1300|41494|i7 980X @ 4.3Ghz
> 
> ...





Cold Storm said:


> I want to grab two 470's but I'm jumping back and forth on selling these two 5870's.. Blah.. lol
> 
> 
> more fun!
> ...




Nice runs...Keep it up.


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2010)

t_ski|2x 5970|930/1300|42732|i7 980X @ 4.5Ghz







I need another waterblock to start raising the GPU vcore some more.  Then I can push the cores higher.  Mem is already maxed in Afterburner at 1300


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2010)

Great Run t_Ski. 

With these 5870's I've thought about using water.. I've never really wanted to, but it's something to get a "bit" more.. Yet, 470's under water would be sweet to see.. 

I think once I get my 870, I'll stop thinking about swapping video cards.. lol..


----------



## johnspack (May 7, 2010)

johnspack|sli GTX260s|701/1102/1512|e8400@3.87Ghz

Here's my sad little attempt..


----------



## DOM (May 7, 2010)

t_ski said:


> t_ski|2x 5970|930/1300|42732|i7 980X @ 4.5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/42732.jpg
> 
> I need another waterblock to start raising the GPU vcore some more.  Then I can push the cores higher.  Mem is already maxed in Afterburner at 1300



whats your nb frequency at ?


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2010)

DOM said:


> whats your nb frequency at ?


----------



## DOM (May 7, 2010)

t_ski said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/980X-at-4.5GHz-2.jpg



have you tryed 4000 ?


----------



## Asylum (May 7, 2010)

Got my other GTX 480 in today. Heres both cards.

Asylum|GTX 480's|820/1100/1640|41526|i7 980X@4.22Ghz


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2010)

Figured I should run a single card score, and update the SLI score too.

Single Card run
sneekypeet|EVGA GTX 470|816/1017/1631|22073|i7 860@ 4.0






Best SLI I can muster on air. No time in image, but i will do better soon
sneekypeet|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|816/1000/1631|35749|i7 860@ 4.1


----------



## dark2099 (May 7, 2010)

got a ref card, need to rma the non ref, my how some nice core speeds really spice things up

dark2099|HD 5850|900/1200|16261|i5 650 @ 4.3GHz


----------



## douglatins (May 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You know what I love more then Crossfire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a score I can wrap my mind around, lol. I get about the same much with 5850+5970.
And why would you clean the OS...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2010)

Yeah doug you should get around the same as that.. 

Clean os. Less stuff on the os to slow it down. Plus I tend to do it every 3-4m Clean and fast. Before I went win7 it probably took me about 4h to fully get vista set up.. all that I had to do after that.. add my little things to firefox.

Now, going to clean the os and install my new toy


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Figured I should run a single card score, and update the SLI score too.
> 
> Single Card run
> sneekypeet|EVGA GTX 470|816/1017/1631|22073|i7 860@ 4.0
> ...



Damn it Sneeky did you really have to go and push me further down the list

Nice runs


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2010)

Bring that D0 up and over 4ghz and bring the pain

I think you could take me honestly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78|HIS|775/1125|14641|955@3.6Ghz





I sent this to you in a PM. Why didnt you update it?


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Figured I should run a single card score, and update the SLI score too.
> 
> Single Card run
> sneekypeet|EVGA GTX 470|816/1017/1631|22073|i7 860@ 4.0
> ...



Okay - HammerON|GTX 470|850/900/1700|22329|i7 920@4.168GHz


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2010)

Nice score Hammer! I think Sneeky has to play a bit more! Water cool those cards!! 

Now, want to know how a i7 870 runs? pretty damn good if you ask me! 






Not my best since the 860 did a tad bit better score like 100 and change better, but still pretty damn good! Plus, look at the volts! I'm nocking a bit more down in a few!


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2163432


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2010)

Hey fellas whoever said these 480 gtx cards fans are loud is very wrong. Compared to my 5870 it is nowhere nears as loud. The 480 gtx fan set to 70 percent is perfectly fine and doesn't start to get loud tell 80 percent. If you set the fan profile to 65 percent at 60 c then, 70 percent at 70c, 80 percent at 80c the card never breaks the 80-86 c range and is not crazy hot at all or loud. This fan reminds me of the 200 gtx fans. However, after 33 percent the 5870 is loud. The 5870 does run cooler but their is nothing wrong with the 480 gtx either. The performance is very close in my system between the cards, but physx helps my cpu like crazy.


----------



## Asylum (May 8, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Hey fellas whoever said these 480 gtx cards fans are loud is very wrong. Compared to my 5870 it is nowhere nears as loud. The 480 gtx fan set to 70 percent is perfectly fine and doesn't start to get loud tell 80 percent. If you set the fan profile to 65 percent at 60 c then, 70 percent at 70c, 80 percent at 80c the card never breaks the 80-86 c range and is not crazy hot at all or loud. This fan reminds me of the 200 gtx fans. However, after 33 percent the 5870 is loud. The 5870 does run cooler but their is nothing wrong with the 480 gtx either. The performance is very close in my system between the cards, but physx helps my cpu like crazy.



Yea i was just saying the same thing the other day.

Thread updated.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2010)

Please, no more of this! you'll make me sell my 5870's for them!!! 

But, happy as a beaver with wood! 1.32v for 4.2ghz stable.. I love this 870 chip!


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Please, no more of this! you'll make me sell my 5870's for them!!!
> 
> But, happy as a beaver with wood! 1.32v for 4.2ghz stable.. I love this 870 chip!



Na don't sell them, it's is really similar performance. I noticed even when you do hear the fan it's not annoying . It just sounds like rushing air. The voltage control is not working on my 480 gtx yet but it will soon.
trt740|GALAXY GTX480|771/1542/1029|21920|AMD PHII X6 4.0GHZ


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Na don't sell them, it's is really similar performance. I noticed even when you do hear the fan it's not annoying . It just sounds like rushing air. The voltage control is not working on my 480 gtx yet but it will soon.
> trt740|GALAXY GTX480|771/1542/1029|21920|AMD PHII X6 4.0GHZ
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/testing.jpg



Nice score Trt. Are you using after burner for OC'ing. There is a box in the settings to enable voltage control, then just move the slider


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Nice score Trt. Are you using after burner for OC'ing. There is a box in the settings to enable voltage control, then just move the slider



yep using it and the box is checked


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2010)

1.6.0 beta 5?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 8, 2010)

here is a tool thats been release for the open public i guess.

Its Msi AB Extreme 
You can push more voltage through the card then the regular one.
You should read the first post before you download it

http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=7275

again use at own risk


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 8, 2010)

I just installed a 1090T  Ill be updating my benches soon.


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> 1.6.0 beta 5?



yes thats the one


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2010)

try his beta6 (extreme) links. Didnt add any more volts for my 470, but it may pick it up for the 480

Also trt, when I had the beta5 it said beta5 on the HUD for Afterburner...I dont thing urs is the beta Even now with the Xtreme mine shows 1.6.0x beta6 in the bottom right corner


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> try his beta6 (extreme) links. Didnt add any more volts for my 470, but it may pick it up for the 480
> 
> Also trt, when I had the beta5 it said beta5 on the HUD for Afterburner...I dont thing urs is the beta



I was using beta 1.6 but the extreme version that was just posted does work


----------



## Assassin48 (May 8, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I was using beta 1.6 but the extreme version that was just posted does work



of course it works 

Its been floating around for a long time now, just wasn't able to post it up.

EDIT*
DON'T USE IT IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> of course it works
> 
> Its been floating around for a long time now, just wasn't able to post it up



SO is there tweaks for more voltage, or if you dont get any on the slider you are SOL?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> SO is there tweaks for more voltage, or if you dont get any on the slider you are SOL?



Did you go to settings and checked Enable Voltage Control ?

uninstall the public AB then install the extreme if your having problems


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2010)

Ok got it in correctly, but alass, still no more volts for me. I did have a look at the readme file, it shows all the same volts as the last version, even for the 480. There has to be a trick to getting more?!?!


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2010)

DOM said:


> have you tryed 4000 ?



No, that's the NB strap, correct?


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2010)

*all I can say is wow!!!*

trt740|GALAXY GTX480|852/1704/1040|23924|AMD PHII X6 4.25ghz On water nothing could touch these I bet you could game near 900 on them. On air in my closed case this is the best I could do.
Oh also anyone who says a AMD cpu is a bottle neck is a moron.*  FYI say goodbye to a geat card my XFX 5870 just sold.*


----------



## DOM (May 9, 2010)

trt740 said:


> trt740|GALAXY GTX480|852/1704/1040|23924|AMD PHII X6 4.25ghz On water nothing could touch these I bet you could game near 900 on them. On air in my closed case this is the best I could do.
> Oh also anyone who says a AMD cpu is a bottle neck is a moron.*  FYI say goodbye to a geat card my XFX 5870 just sold.*http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/480 gtx.jpg



nice oc on the card 

can you run one with out PhysX ?


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 9, 2010)

LiveOrDie|EVGA GTX480SC|850/1050/1700|24927|i7 920@3.8Ghz


----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2010)

trt740 said:


> trt740|GALAXY GTX480|852/1704/1040|23924|AMD PHII X6 4.25ghz On water nothing could touch these I bet you could game near 900 on them. On air in my closed case this is the best I could do.
> *Oh also anyone who says a AMD cpu is a bottle neck is a moron.*  FYI say goodbye to a geat card my XFX 5870 just sold.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/480 gtx.jpg



Sorry to say it Tom, but Live or Die's score just above me kind of proves otherwise. Almost the same card speeds but lower cpu clocks, and he has you by 1000 pts.

And Asylum has the #1 480 score, with a lower clocked card on his 980X.

X6 is still an awesome cpu tho, but it is still a bottleneck in benching high end cards.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Sorry to say it Tom, but Live or Die's score just above me kind of proves otherwise. Almost the same card speeds but lower cpu clocks, and he has you by 1000 pts.
> 
> And Asylum has the #1 480 score, with a lower clocked card on his 980X.
> 
> X6 is still an awesome cpu tho, but it is still a bottleneck in benching high end cards.



But his CPU score is a 1000 less


----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But his CPU score is a 1000 less



Yeah, from the Physx test only. Tom's Physx score is a lot higher. That only proves my point further, as the 1st cpu test, which does not use the card, but only the cpu, shows the i7 has a clear advantage.

The second test uses the card, and is effected very little by the cpu.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But his CPU score is a 1000 less


not any more 
LiveOrDie|EVGA GTX480SC|850/1050/1700|2507|i7 920@3.8Ghz Turbo


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> not any more
> LiveOrDie|EVGA GTX480SC|850/1050/1700|2507|i7 920@3.8Ghz Turbo
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8616/turboon.jpg



Nice run!


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, from the Physx test only. Tom's Physx score is a lot higher. That only proves my point further, as the 1st cpu test, which does not use the card, but only the cpu, shows the i7 has a clear advantage.
> 
> The second test uses the card, and is effected very little by the cpu.



*What I was saying is the cpu doesn't bottle neck the gpu and has nothing to do with your statement. *In pure muscle the intel chip are faster but for gaming AMD cpus don't bottle neck these gpus. Thats what I was saying. You would be better off with a phenom II 955 and a cheapo AMD motherboard and use the rest of the money to buy a better gpu if your a gamer because these AMD chips will not hold you back. I didn't say chip for chip they were faster. What I will say is in windows these AMD chip are faster or atleast  they feel faster.* Also I have crap ram (100.00 worth of dual channel ram), and only 4 gb of it, while he has 6 gb ( 275.00 worth of tripple channel) ram. I have a 95.00 motherboard and he has a 380.00+ motherboard. I think that adds up to a win for me. There is altleast a 460.00+ difference in these two sysytems and to even mention my system in comparison to his is a feather in AMDs cap. I will take the difference and buy a even better gpu and kick his butt if need be or a bigger monitor.*


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 9, 2010)

trt740 said:


> *What I was saying is the cpu doesn't bottle neck the gpu and has nothing to do with your statement. *In pure muscle the intel chip are faster but for gaming AMD cpus don't bottle neck these gpus. Thats what I was saying. You would be better off with a phenom II 955 and a cheapo AMD motherboard and use the rest of the money to buy a better gpu if your a gamer because these AMD chips will not hold you back. I didn't say chip for chip they were faster. What I will say is in windows these AMD chip are faster or atleast  they feel faster.* Also I have crap ram (100.00 worth od dual channel), and only 4 gb of it while he has 6 gb ( 275.00 worth of tripple channel) of much better ram and I have a 95.00 motherboard and he has a 380.00+ motherboard. I think that adds up to a win for me. There is altleast a 460.00+ difference in these two sysytems and to even mention my system in comparison to his is a feather in AMDs cap. I will take the difference and buy a even better gpu and kick his butt if need be or a bigger monitor.*



yer right there but you never said any thing about games you posted it in a vantage thread  so people are going to assumed you were taking about vintage, i dont own a AMD AM3 so i cant test how fast it is in windows but i think a i7 chip would still be faster because of HT.


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Sorry to say it Tom, but Live or Die's score just above me kind of proves otherwise. Almost the same card speeds but lower cpu clocks, and he has you by 1000 pts.
> 
> And Asylum has the #1 480 score, with a lower clocked card on his 980X.
> 
> X6 is still an awesome cpu tho, but it is still a bottleneck in benching high end cards.



Again higher overclocked cpu, and more expensive, larger amount and better ram, plus a motherboard thats more than 3 times the cost of mine.


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> yer right there but you never said any thing about games you posted it in a vantage thread  so people are going to assumed you were taking about vintage, i dont own a AMD AM3 so i cant test how fast it is in windows but i think a i7 chip would still be faster because of HT.



Not sure what you are  talking about vantage is mainly GPU benchmark, (8 gpu tests) with some cpu testing thrown in(2 cpu tests). Also I have used both and AMD is snappier in Windows I cannot tell you why but it feels that way.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 9, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Not sure what you are  talking about vantage is mainly GPU benchmark, (8 gpu tests) with some cpu testing thrown in(2 cpu test). Also I have used both and AMD is snappier in Windows I cannot tell you why but it feels that way.



yer it is but if you look at the maths a i7 @ a lower clock speed than a AMD the i7 comes out on top because its a faster chip all round but like you said your chip wont bottleneck you the reason your scores lower is just because the i7 chips based on better technology, and its 3 GPU tests and only 1 CPU test if you have Physx on


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2010)

um no count again and superior how? because it cost more.

gpu test 
             1. Jane Nash
             2 new calico
             3 texture fill
             4 color fill
             5 POM
             6 gpu cloth
             7 gpu particles
              8 perlin noise

cpu test 
              cpu test 1 Al
              cpu test 2 physx uses cpu when physx is off and gpu when on


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 9, 2010)

trt740 said:


> um no count again and superior how? because it cost more.



JANE NASH -GPU TEST
NEW CALICO -GPU TEST
AI TEST -CPU TEST
PHYSICS- GPU TEST WITH Physx on/CPU with Physx off

EDIT 
the other test do not count in the total score you can turn them off, im not saying intels better than amd i just think the way there designed is better, the 1st intel i7 chips that come out were based off server technology same with the X58 boards, when the 2nd socket come out they started to droping things back


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2010)

trt740 said:


> um no count again and superior how? because it cost more.
> 
> gpu test
> 1. Jane Nash
> ...





Live OR Die said:


> JANE NASH -GPU TEST
> NEW CALICO -GPU TEST
> AI TEST -CPU TEST
> PHYSICS- GPU TEST WITH Physx on/CPU with Physx off



count again, sure looks like a gpu testing program to me.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 9, 2010)

TRT is talking about the FULL test of Vantage. Before you go into options and disable all the "feature" tests.


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> TRT is talking about the FULL test of Vantage. Before you go into options and disable all the "feature" tests.



If you run vantage normally it is mainly a GPU testing program with one or  two cpu tests depending on whether you have physx or not. Hey I could be wrong but I don't think I am.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 9, 2010)

trt740 said:


> If you run vantage normally it is mainly a GPU testing program with one or  two cpu tests depending on whether you have physx or not.



well that was the whole deal with 3D Mark it was a 3D test, but 3D mark 06 depends on cpu speed alot, umm makes me think could you run a test if you have 06 with the same setting as vantage?


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> well that was the whole deal with 3D Mark it was a 3D test, but 3D mark 06 depends on cpu speed alot, umm makes me think could you run a test if you have 06 with the same setting as vantage?



Yes this systems destroys 06. Hey don't get me wrong I love Intel systems and the boys a Geforce have really made a case for AMD owners to buy their gpus because they do help the AMDs cpus out when needed. I had a Intel I core 7  920 at 4.2ghz 24/7, with a Rampage Extreme II and 9 Gb of tripple channel DDR3 1600 and it was great, but this systems comes very close and cost me a bunch less. In day to day use I see very little difference. Now with heavy video editing you would see some but not that much with a AMD x6.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 9, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Yes this systems destroys 06. Hey don't get me wrong I love Intel systems and the boys a Geforce have really made a case for AMD owners to buy their gpus because they do help the AMDs cpus out when needed. I had a Intel I core 7  920 at 4.2ghz 24/7, with a Rampage Extreme II and 9 Gb of tripple channel DDR3 1600 and it was great, but this systems comes very close and cost me a bunch less. In day to day use I see very little difference. Now with heavy video editing you would see some but not that much with a AMD x6.



yes guess your right there i only buy evga branded hardware now so the x58 was for me if i was crazy i would of got a high end cpu  i do use photoshop i've got the newst one off a mate CS5 and runs really good on my system with the 480, but really in most games a overclocked dual core will do just fine, but i've got to say i was running vista for 2 month when the i7 1st come out and it was really bad it stopped responding all the time copying files would hang and never finish, so when win7 beta come out i was onto it and i used it all the way upto when 7 come out, i think sp2 fixed those problems now but what im saying my dual core run better in vista over a $600 i7 chip.


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2010)

I just ran a 06 run real quick with nothing optimized, all background programs running etc.. cpu a 4.2ghz, gpu at 750 ish and score 24,000. I will run a full out one tomarrow but being mother day my wifes getting pissed at me. Cpu was at 7,400 score or so.


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2010)

t_ski said:


> t_ski|2x 5970|930/1300|42732|i7 980X @ 4.5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/42732.jpg
> 
> *I need another waterblock to start raising the GPU vcore some more.  Then I can push the cores higher.  Mem is already maxed in Afterburner at 1300 *



Aaahhhhhhh - lookie what I found:









Need some more barbs or connectors now...


----------



## DOM (May 10, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Aaahhhhhhh - lookie what I found:
> 
> [url]http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/7129/p1100267n.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



im thinking of getting a full cover or a this one then use the gpu block i got but idk


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2010)

I like the full-cover blocks, but I think it would be really cool if EK made a *backplate* that looked like that uni-sink.  Something with a little more surface area to help cool things down even more.


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Again higher overclocked cpu, and more expensive, larger amount and better ram, plus a motherboard thats more than 3 times the cost of mine.



You claimed it's not a bottleneck in a benchmark thread, I assumed you meant it's not a bottleneck in the benchmark this thread was made for. 

Besides, reread my post, I specifically said in benchmarks.

Live or Die's cpu was clocked slower, and I can build an i7 rig for the same price as a 1090T rig. You aren't saving anything by going AMD with a 1090T, unless you already have the board.

But the 1055T? Now that's a bang for the buck cpu.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You claimed it's not a bottleneck in a benchmark thread, I assumed you meant it's not a bottleneck in the benchmark this thread was made for.
> 
> Besides, reread my post, I specifically said in benchmarks.
> 
> ...



+1 if i was you probably cost more to change from a i7 to a 1090T because you would of lost money.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You claimed it's not a bottleneck in a benchmark thread, I assumed you meant it's not a bottleneck in the benchmark this thread was made for.
> 
> Besides, reread my post, I specifically said in benchmarks.
> 
> ...



What? re-read my posts I never said anything about a benchmark, nor did I say you couldn't build a I7 rig as cheap as a AMD rig. What I said was AMD chips don't bottle neck the newer gpus. I then went on to point out you compared my middle range to lower end AMD system to two very high end intel systems( Asylums cpu was clocked much higher than mine, Live or Die's cpu wasn't), with motherboards that are 3 times more expensive, with more ram, that clocks much higher, tighter and costs almost three times more than my ram. I also disagree that you aren't saving money by going AMD. There are several situation in which you will. The I7 and 1090t don't improve gpu performance anymore than a highly clocked 955 or 945 and they are much cheaper than intel chips or the 1090t series. Anytime someone says anything positive about AMD the Intel owners get mad.





Live OR Die said:


> +1 if i was you probably cost more to change from a i7 to a 1090T because you would of lost money.



and who said you should do that? You are now saying things that I never implied or stated at all.

Below is all that I said. Then I included a bench using 480 gtx gpu, which most claim to be the fastest single GPU card on the planet. To show that this gpu wasn't bottle necked in the least by a AMD cpu. Thats all I said no more no less and then this started.



trt740 said:


> trt740|GALAXY GTX480|852/1704/1040|23924|AMD PHII X6 4.25ghz On water nothing could touch these I bet you could game near 900 on them. On air in my closed case this is the best I could do.
> Oh also anyone who says a AMD cpu is a bottle neck is a moron.*  FYI say goodbye to a geat card my XFX 5870 just sold.*http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/480 gtx.jpg


----------



## computertechy (May 10, 2010)

computertechy|XFX HD 5970|925/1200|23695|Phenom II X6 1090T@4.1Ghz


----------



## DOM (May 10, 2010)

is that overvolt tool only for BE cards ?


----------



## computertechy (May 10, 2010)

no clue matey


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2010)

trt740 said:


> What? re-read my posts I never said anything about a benchmark, nor did I say you couldn't build a I7 rig as cheap as a AMD rig. What I said was AMD chips don't bottle neck the newer gpus. I then went on to point out you compared my middle range to lower end AMD system to two very high end intel systems( Asylums cpu was clocked much higher than mine, Live or Die's cpu wasn't), with motherboards that are 3 times more expensive, with more ram, that clocks much higher, tighter and costs almost three times more than my ram. I also disagree that you aren't saving money by going AMD. There are several situation in which you will. The I7 and 1090t don't improve gpu performance anymore than a highly clocked 955 or 945 and they are much cheaper than intel chips or the 1090t series. Anytime someone says anything positive about AMD the Intel owners get mad.
> 
> and who said you should do that? You are now saying things that I never implied or stated at all.
> 
> Below is all that I said. Then I included a bench using 480 gtx gpu, which most claim to be the fastest single GPU card on the planet. To show that this gpu wasn't bottle necked in the least by a AMD cpu. Thats all I said no more no less and then this started.



Tom, all he was stating was that *you did not say if it was in games or not*, but since you made this statement in a _*benchmarking *thread_, *he assumed *you were talking about the benchmark.

Honestly, it does not make any difference to me if you guys want to argue about this, but I don't really think this belongs here in a thread for posting benchmarks.  I think it's time to get back to the intent of this thread...


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2010)

*heres a little better*

trt740|GALAXY GTX480|886/1771/1043|24266|AMD PHII X6 4.265GHZ


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2010)

Looks good Tom - keep 'em coming 

You have any plans to watercool that thing?


----------



## DOM (May 10, 2010)

DOM said:


> can you run one with out PhysX ?


 i guess its never going to happen


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Looks good Tom - keep 'em coming
> 
> You have any plans to watercool that thing?



No , at least not now. I'm a air cooler guy but with water cooling two 480's would be unstoppable, and I will run one without physx once I find this systems max using it. My 1099t wont go near as high as some will, my max overclock is some peoples 24/7, so look for higher cpu scores in the future. It may be my value motherboard, or my lower end ram making my system less stable.


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2010)

You got the Megahalem on it?  Surely should not be cooling then, unless you are running it passive


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2010)

t_ski said:


> You got the Megahalem on it?  Surely should not be cooling then, unless you are running it passive



na it is my ram  making my overclock lower.


----------



## Asylum (May 10, 2010)

DOM said:


> i guess its never going to happen



Got a non Physx run in today.

Will post it up tonight after work.


----------



## DOM (May 11, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Got a non Physx run in today.
> 
> Will post it up tonight after work.



i had asked trt wanted to see how much his cpu score droped 

but i wanted to see what you got also with the 980x, i been running mine for over a week on the ss for daily use lol


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2010)

DOM said:


> i had asked trt wanted to see how much his cpu score droped
> 
> but i wanted to see what you got also with the 980x, i been running mine for over a week on the ss for daily use lol



Hey for got to mention all my benches are done on vista 64 which will make them  slower than 7


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Hey for got to mention all my benches are done on vista 64 which will make them  slower than 7



Dude stop playing with Vista and get on the Win7 band wagon!


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude stop playing with Vista and get on the Win7 band wagon!



I like Vista and I have 7 64 on my nettop, dual core, atom system and don't see much difference except benching.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I like Vista and I have 7 64 on my nettop, dual core, atom system and don't see much difference except benching.





Ok man lets think about this for a second.......

Your SIX CORE DESKTOP runs as fast as your ATOM NETBOOK. That means...

A: Windows 7 can make a netbook as fast as a desktop.
B: Vista can make a desktop as slow as a netbook.


----------



## DOM (May 11, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Hey for got to mention all my benches are done on vista 64 which will make them  slower than 7



i was told vista scores better then w7 in vantage but i havent tryed it i forgot lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2010)

DOM said:


> i was told vista scores better then w7 in vantage but i havent tryed it i forgot lol



3DMark06 does. Not Vantage.....I think. lol


----------



## Asylum (May 11, 2010)

I tried the XP vs Windows 7 in 3dmark 06 and got almost the same score.
Just a big waste of time for me.


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok man lets think about this for a second.......
> 
> Your SIX CORE DESKTOP runs as fast as your ATOM NETBOOK. That means...
> 
> ...



Nope didn't say that, ment ascetically I see zero difference.


----------



## DOM (May 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 3DMark06 does. Not Vantage.....I think. lol


i havent tryed vista only xp and w7pro



Asylum said:


> I tried the XP vs Windows 7 in 3dmark 06 and got almost the same score.
> Just a big waste of time for me.


yep only one its good for  it 3dm01 which i also hate


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 11, 2010)

Yes indeed, Vista for Vantage...Win7 for most everything else.


----------



## Wile E (May 11, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Tom, all he was stating was that *you did not say if it was in games or not*, but since you made this statement in a _*benchmarking *thread_, *he assumed *you were talking about the benchmark.
> 
> Honestly, it does not make any difference to me if you guys want to argue about this, but I don't really think this belongs here in a thread for posting benchmarks.  I think it's time to get back to the intent of this thread...



Exactly what I meant.


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2010)

Moar benches pleaz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 11, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Moar benches pleaz



My mb's are on their way home from rma..."moar" benching to ensue shortly!


----------



## Asylum (May 11, 2010)

Heres a single 480 with Physx disabled as requested.

Almost the same as my 5870 score. Alittle bit lower clocks on my CPU and memory with this run.

Been having trouble with power drain on my PSU with these cards.


----------



## DOM (May 11, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres a single 480 with Physx disabled as requested.
> 
> Almost the same as my 5870 score. Alittle bit lower clocks on my CPU and memory with this run.
> 
> ...



nice oc on the card  but damn cards need alot of juice i ran CF cards maxed and never had trouble with the psu 

so you going to get a beefer psu ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres a single 480 with Physx disabled as requested.
> 
> Almost the same as my 5870 score. Alittle bit lower clocks on my CPU and memory with this run.
> 
> ...




Corsair is afaik making a 1xxxw psu very soon  and i think its modular


----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2010)

A little Extreme love...

sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 SLI|816/1017/1631|18024|i7 860@4.0Ghz


----------



## Asylum (May 11, 2010)

Heres both cards on Xtreme bench.

Cant overclock my CPU past 4.2Ghz with both cards or my computer shuts down on me.

To much power drain on my PSU. Cant believe this Corsair 1000 watt cant handle it.

Asylum|GTX 480's|820/1100/1640|X20562|i7 980X@4.22Ghz


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres a single 480 with Physx disabled as requested.
> 
> Almost the same as my 5870 score. Alittle bit lower clocks on my CPU and memory with this run.
> 
> ...



would run one to match this but my cpu won't do 4.5ghz on air


----------



## DOM (May 11, 2010)

i cant even run Xtreme


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres both cards on Xtreme bench.
> 
> Cant overclock my CPU past 4.2Ghz with both cards or my computer shuts down on me.
> 
> ...



I don't think thats your psu I think those are the 480 gtx shutting down because the PCB is getting to hot. Mine is doing it too near the 880+ core range. My core is cool but I think it's the PCB getting hot.


----------



## dumo (May 12, 2010)

I can ran oc'd phenom II X4 and GTX 480 SLI with Corsair 850W, but it was toasty hot. I didn't dare to run SLI and cpu on LN2 6Ghz+. It will be asking for trouble


----------



## Wile E (May 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I don't think thats your psu I think those are the 480 gtx shutting down because the PCB is getting to hot. Mine is doing it too near the 880+ core range. My core is cool but I think it's the PCB getting hot.



Hot cards wouldn't explain him having to lower his cpu OC. Although, more cards does mean more voltage on the i7 chips. SLI requires more vcore than single card.


----------



## Asylum (May 12, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I don't think thats your psu I think those are the 480 gtx shutting down because the PCB is getting to hot. Mine is doing it too near the 880+ core range. My core is cool but I think it's the PCB getting hot.



PCB never goes over 65c.

Even at a 4.5Ghz fully stable overclock with added voltage just to make sure.

My computer will shut down when i have both cards running vantage at clocks that should be no problem within a couple minutes.

Have a new PSU on the way so ill let you know the outcome.


----------



## Athlonite (May 12, 2010)

that certainly does sound more like a psu problem high current draw causing thermal shutdown of the psu


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Hot cards wouldn't explain him having to lower his cpu OC. Although, more cards does mean more voltage on the i7 chips. SLI requires more vcore than single card.



I did not have to use more voltage (i7 920 3.8GHz @ 1.23volts) when running two GTX 275's in SLI (OC)...
I will see tomorrow about running two GTX 470's however


----------



## t_ski (May 12, 2010)

When the CPU is running at a high overclock, two cards put more stress on the system, especially the CPU and chipset.  I've seen where more IOH voltage was needed, and Fit says more VTT may be needed, too.


----------



## Athlonite (May 12, 2010)

i7 980 @ 4.5GHz 1.5V = 188W that + 2 oc'd 480's pullin 300+W each soon take a toll on a PSU even one thats supposedly a 1000W 

whats the combined max Wattage allowed on the 12V rails


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 12, 2010)

so Asylum is it worth going sli on the 480s im really thinking about it.


----------



## t_ski (May 12, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> i7 980 @ 4.5GHz 1.5V = 188W that + 2 oc'd 480's pullin 300+W each soon take a toll on a PSU even one thats supposedly a 1000W
> 
> whats the combined max Wattage allowed on the 12V rails



You couls also go here:

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp

...and input your system specs in the calculator and see if the PSU is enough. The pro version is better since it also calculates amps.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don | GTX-260 | 695/1493/1100 | 13602 | i7 920 @ 3990MHz


----------



## TotalChaos (May 12, 2010)

TotalChaos|Asus 5850|950/1200|15279|Phenom II X4 940BE @3.41Ghz


----------



## TotalChaos (May 13, 2010)

TotalChaos|Asus 5850|950/1200|15987|Phenom II X4 940BE @3.71Ghz


----------



## Athlonite (May 14, 2010)

t_ski said:


> You couls also go here:
> 
> http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
> 
> ...and input your system specs in the calculator and see if the PSU is enough. The pro version is better since it also calculates amps.



why pay to have someone else divide Watts by Volts to get Amps or can't you do that :shadedshu

I still say that the combined MAX Wattage is less than a 1000W


----------



## mastrdrver (May 14, 2010)

mastrdrver | Sapphire 5770 | 960/1275 | P11239 | Phenom II 955 @ 4.018Ghz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78|HIS|775/1125|14641|1090T@3.91Ghz


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2010)

sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 X3|797/949/1594|41039|i7 860 @4.0Ghz


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2010)

Swweetness man! Hit over the 41k mark!!


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2010)

YEAH!  Nice run Sneeky!  Any details on power draw?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2010)

Details are as follows:









I would imagine its a shit ton, sorry no kill-o-watt


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2010)

Your most probably very close in hitting that 1k mark.. I know the 470's take 36amps to power them.. Man, I love that psu!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2010)

This is the first time ever the side of the PSU is warm, the exiting air is finally tempered a bit too


----------



## HammerON (May 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 X3|797/949/1594|41039|i7 860 @4.0Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/470_vantage_tri-sli_41039.png





Nice run Sneeky!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 X3|797/949/1594|41039|i7 860 @4.0Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/470_vantage_tri-sli_41039.png



Ya know I hate you. I finally get a decent OC and you come along and kick my e-peen to the moon.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|850/875/1700|32977|i7 920@4.16GHz





Okay Sneeky - I was unable to pass you with that run. I tried using the settings you have listed and got this:





I think that I am limited by my ram. I only have 2GB right now in my main rig as I switched 6GB to one of the other i7's that is folding. I am going to switch them back and see what I can get. And Yes you do suck!!! Just as I get a second card, you get a third


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

Its really for her, I just figured why not

FYI all the hate is mutual


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

So check this out
I forgot to put the SLI bridge back on last night after I was done messing with them. Those scores are pretty good for no SLI bridge.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

self pwnage is always awesome.....cant wait to see some real numbers


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Paulieg will be posting some results with his GTX 470's soon I would imagine. Putting back in the 6GB of ram raised my score (w/out SLI bridge) to over 34,000. 
Running with SLI bridge now...


----------



## wolf (May 15, 2010)

hey sneekypeet, any chance of some X score love with your 3 470's?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

Just after I can see if 42K is in my grasp I will do another go at Extreme


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Here is the score w/out SLI bridge:






With SLI bridge:

HammerON|EVGA GTX470 SLI|815/975/1630|35543|i7 920@4.18GHz:


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

Awww 43 points???? you can beat me by more than that cant you

Kidding, nice run, I know its tought to break that 35K mark with these.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

The image quality running Vantage with these cards is stunning
I thought the GTX 275's made Vantage look great, but there is a lot more detail and color with the 470's...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

argeed, you should play some Dirt2  Its dusty, awesome water and tire track effects having, eye candy goodness.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Don't own it; but I might have to buy it!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Don't own it; but I might have to buy it!!!



There was a demo for it

Also for the request, a lil Extreme run.....

sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 X3|801/1000/1601|X23646|i7 860@4.0Ghz


----------



## mlee49 (May 15, 2010)

Sneeky's all about the Extreme runs!  Nice!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

Wolf asked

Seriously Im sorta surprised it ran that good.


----------



## t_ski (May 15, 2010)

At least I still have 4K on you


----------



## mlee49 (May 15, 2010)

Hes only running 470's, imagine if he had 4 480's.  He'd smoke your run.  Although your 980X is GOLD!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

t_ski said:


> At least I still have 4K on you



With this crappy 860 sticking at 4ghz with the ram that high, I need a different proc to push. If I could do 4.2-4.3, I think I could worry you a bit Dont know if I can pass ya, but Maybe sweat a little.


----------



## t_ski (May 15, 2010)

That 27K extreme run was on the 920, not the 980X.  I'll see if I can run one for you on the new CPU


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

aww man, now I know I dont stand a chance


----------



## mlee49 (May 15, 2010)

t_ski said:


> That 27K extreme run was on the 920, not the 980X.  I'll see if I can run one for you on the new CPU



I hate you cause you can say that.


----------



## t_ski (May 15, 2010)

Not much improvement.  Only about 500 points 

t_ski|HIS 5970 + Sapphire 5970OC|930/1300|X28268|i7 980X@4.5Ghz






EDIT: no change in the GPU score, only the CPU, that's why...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

excuse my french here....Damn it man!  Nice run all the same, I highly doubt I can get anywhere near that.


----------



## t_ski (May 15, 2010)

Take a close look at the CoreTemp window.  Aside from the massive overclock (5.4 Terahertz), you'll see some sweet 32nm load temps.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

This is about the max clock I can achieve on these cards:

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|840/975/1680|36589|i7 920@4.18GHz





In 3DMark 06, my max oc was about 863/975/1725. Couldn't run Vantage at those clocks though


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

nice core speeds. I wish my cores could run like that.....maybe on water?


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> nice core speeds. I wish my cores could run like that.....maybe on water?



Yours are EVGA as well, so I am surprised they don't
I am raising the voltage to 1075 to reach those clocks. W/out voltage increase I think I was stuck at 800/900/1600.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

mine wont run 800 on 1.012V ram does about 875-900.


----------



## Asylum (May 15, 2010)

claylomax said:


> This is with disable ppu. Please notice I'm using stock voltage and stock fan profile controlled by the card bios.



Need to add your table format clay.



Nice runs guys.....Thread updated.


----------



## Rogue Prince (May 15, 2010)




----------



## wolf (May 15, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Not much improvement.  Only about 500 points
> 
> EDIT: no change in the GPU score, only the CPU, that's why...



Yeah vantage X score is affected very little by the CPU score, which is why I like it the most.

Thanks to everyone posting X scores


----------



## claylomax (May 15, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Need to add your table format clay.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice runs guys.....Thread updated.



I deleted my post.


----------



## douglatins (May 15, 2010)

Sorry I forgot all the stuff, CPU is 3.8, cards are 850/1150.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2010)

how hard can it be to do the table format? it takes 10 seconds, + your date is covered


----------



## douglatins (May 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how hard can it be to do the table format? it takes 10 seconds, + your date is covered








this one i may got it right

douglatins | HD5970+5850 | 850/1200 | X21090 | i7 920 @ 3.8GHz

FUCK AWESOME IM 3RD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2010)

douglatins | HD5970+5850 | 850/1200 | X21090 | i7 920 @ 3.8GHz

there you go


----------



## douglatins (May 15, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Here is the score w/out SLI bridge:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/Vantage 34000 no SLI Bri.jpg
> 
> With SLI bridge:
> ...



Hammer WTF is up with temps, they differ 30Cs


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Hammer WTF is up with temps, they differ 30Cs



They are real close together so one stays warmer than the other. But they still stay cool enough


----------



## Asylum (May 16, 2010)

Got my new 1200 watt PSU in and seems to have sorted my problem.

Ruuning at my regular bench speeds and no shut down.

Asylum|GTX 480's|831/1106/1661|42561|i7 980X@4.58Ghz


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2010)

What psu did you grab?


----------



## Asylum (May 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What psu did you grab?




Antec 1200


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2010)

How do you like it so far? And do those little caps get in the way at all?

I have a 1000w TPQ sitting here that I just retired in favor of this Enermax. Not a bad unit at all. Little noisy tho. I plan to use it in a secondary build soon.


----------



## Asylum (May 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> How do you like it so far? And do those little caps get in the way at all?
> 
> I have a 1000w TPQ sitting here that I just retired in favor of this Enermax. Not a bad unit at all. Little noisy tho. I plan to use it in a secondary build soon.



It a nice PSU..Lots of power...Those caps will hurt the cable management in my new 800D im about to set up but it shouldnt look to bad.


----------



## douglatins (May 16, 2010)

Asylum said:


> It a nice PSU..Lots of power...Those caps will hurt the cable management in my new 800D im about to set up but it shouldnt look to bad.



What caps do u peeps mean?


----------



## Binge (May 16, 2010)

Asylum said:


> It a nice PSU..Lots of power...Those caps will hurt the cable management in my new 800D im about to set up but it shouldnt look to bad.



+1 I love mine.  It's a good PSU.


----------



## t_ski (May 16, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Got my new 1200 watt PSU in and seems to have sorted my problem.
> 
> Ruuning at my regular bench speeds and no shut down.
> 
> ...



What I want to know is, at this voltage, what temps are you seeing under water?  That seems like an aweful lot, as mine does 4.5GHz at 1.435v.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2010)

I hate the fact I have to run 1.47v for 3.9Ghz.


----------



## Asylum (May 16, 2010)

t_ski said:


> What I want to know is, at this voltage, what temps are you seeing under water?  That seems like an aweful lot, as mine does 4.5GHz at 1.435v.



My temps hit around 85c at full load..I can run lower voltage with 1 card but with both 480's it takes alot more to get Vantage stable.
This is set at 4.6ghz in bios.
Have you got Vantage stable at 4.6ghz and what voltage?

Heres a run i just did with Physx disabled. It beat my 5870's by abit.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 16, 2010)

Asylum said:


> My temps hit around 85c at full load..I can run lower voltage with 1 card but with both 480's it takes alot more to get Vantage stable.
> This is set at 4.6ghz in bios.
> Have you got Vantage stable at 4.6ghz and what voltage?
> 
> ...



Very nice Asylum, I was hoping you would run it without physX.


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2010)

douglatins said:


> What caps do u peeps mean?



There are caps inline on the cables. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=177


----------



## douglatins (May 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> There are caps inline on the cables. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=177



That must be real annoying


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2010)

The Strider I have has caps on the important ones.. Not as nicely done as the Antec.


----------



## claylomax (May 16, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/Ca1221pture.jpg
> 
> Sorry I forgot all the stuff, CPU is 3.8, cards are 850/1150.



Hi Douglatins, can you minimize afterburner?


----------



## t_ski (May 16, 2010)

Asylum said:


> My temps hit around 85c at full load..I can run lower voltage with 1 card but with both 480's it takes alot more to get Vantage stable.
> This is set at 4.6ghz in bios.
> Have you got Vantage stable at 4.6ghz and what voltage?
> 
> ...



I have not pushed it that far yet.  Just hanging out for a bit at 4.5GHz while waiting to put the second 5970 on water.  I need some barbs or compression fittings (4 total) to pipe the two cards together.



claylomax said:


> Hi Douglatins, can you minimize afterburner?



Agreed!


----------



## claylomax (May 16, 2010)

claylomax|GTX480|831/1001/1661|22361|E8400@4.0Ghz


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|860/975/1720|23035|i7 920@4.16GHz





Man these are some sweet overclocking cards!!!
41% on the core and on the 17% memory


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78|HIS|775/1125|16594|1090T@3.91Ghz

I didn't have CPUID installed at the time. Ill install it for next time. However core temp shows everything you need.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2010)

the date


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2010)

Sonava! I put that damn tag in the upper left corner I thought. Well Asylum its your call. I wasn't disrespecting the rules I just F#@Ked up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2010)

sure you're clicking on the right one? its the top one,


----------



## EarthDog (May 18, 2010)

Again with Hwbot link... 

Earthdog|Galaxy GTX470|700/1400/900|17333|i7 860@4Ghz

http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...age___performance_geforce_gtx_470_17333_marks

@ Asylum - Are you verifying people are NOT using PhysX? I think I see a couple people's scores here from the Nvidia side scoring WAAAAY too high on the CPU score telling me PhysX is enabled when it shouldnt be...


----------



## DOM (May 18, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Again with Hwbot link...
> 
> Earthdog|Galaxy GTX470|700/1400/900|17333|i7 860@4Ghz
> 
> ...



all the nvidia cards are with physx i think, or most are


----------



## EarthDog (May 18, 2010)

Thats an absolute travesty and IMHO, those scores should not count as it is not fair to ATI owners without a PhysX card (and hack). Comparing is now useless. Hwbot does not accept those...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

well this looks promising...


----------



## DOM (May 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well this looks promising...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/Capture045.jpg



turn off PhysX


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

in a min.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

physx off...


----------



## MetalRacer (May 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> physx off...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/Capture050.jpg



Awesome score Fits, that CPU score is almost identical to my 980X @4.5GHz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

did i mention im still at stock speeds?





this is going to be AWESOME


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

still workin here...


----------



## hertz9753 (May 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> still workin here...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100519/Capture057.jpg



Could we see that with an updated Evga Precision?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

im using the newest thats available. 

just not using the 480 skin.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im using the newest thats available.
> 
> just not using the 480 skin.



I'm just messing with you, nice score.


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Thats an absolute travesty and IMHO, those scores should not count as it is not fair to ATI owners without a PhysX card (and hack). Comparing is now useless. Hwbot does not accept those...



This isn't the bot, and it's not a competition. It's just a compilation of people's scores. Most people around here like to see the Physx scores.

I would personally like to see categories for non-PHysx scores in addition to the Physx scores tho.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

physx disabled....


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im using the newest thats available.
> 
> just not using the 480 skin.



nice runs man only the 480 skin shows the core speed on the 480 the other skins dont


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

sneeky im comming for your 3way score....


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2010)

guess I better post this then....


sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 Tri-SLI|801/1000/1601|41590|i7 860@4.1GHz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 20, 2010)

come on fits 3 thousand into a system and you cant beat peets rig? thats sad:shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

he has one more gpu than me.

im real close. just need the score that tips the scale


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 20, 2010)

you also have 3 times the cpu power,you may be GPU necked


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

~2x but it doesnt impact score as much as you would think. 

yes cpu score is higher but gpus still have to perform.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

closer...

Fitseries3|2x GTX480|816/1001/1632|41111|2x xeon x5677@4.52ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 20, 2010)

Come on guys, get off that PhysX garbage and give us real scores.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

physx disabled...

slower run though...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Come on guys, get off that PhysX garbage and give us real scores.



running mine now too, but does that mean we list in the ATI section now too? 

Thats where your CPU score shines fits...mine is nowhere near that


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 20, 2010)

This is about the limit on water for these aged cards. I would'nt get rid of them tho for love or money...kinda like old friends they are.  Sorry guys, but I don't do PhysX...I submit all my runs to the bot where it is not allowed. 

rickss69|2x GTX 280|765/1268/1574|28090|980X @ 4564MHz  (This one took Silver Cup btw)


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 20, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland|GTX 480|800/1600/975|22716|Q9550 @ 4003MHz

Physx on btw. Thanks Asylum!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

Fitseries3|2x GTX480|822/1016/1645|41929|2x xeon x5677@4.538ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

Fitseries3|2x GTX480|824/1019/1649|42103|2x xeon x5677@4.538ghz


----------



## douglatins (May 20, 2010)

For the peeps that wanted me to minimize Afterburner


----------



## cadaveca (May 20, 2010)

Yuck! A girl that thin should have more muscle!


----------



## mastrdrver (May 21, 2010)

Hey Fits, how much does lowering the QPI hurt both GPU and CPU scores with that hardware?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2010)

qpi and uncore are both locked on xeons. you cannot change it at all. there isnt even the option to in the bios.

memory dividers are also limited. only options are 2:6, 2:8 and 2:10


----------



## Athlonite (May 21, 2010)

well that'd be because it's not really consumer enthusiast hardware apart from the video cards and ram all the other gear is server orientated so more or less just runs without much friggin round but would be nice if they did a non server type BIOS for those who buy the gear to use in an enthusiast system


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 21, 2010)

Agree'd...I can't warrant one just for Vantage and WPrime either.


----------



## DOM (May 21, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://wallpapers.skins.be/bar-refaeli/bar-refaeli-1920x1200-37114.jpg
> 
> For the peeps that wanted me to minimize Afterburner





cadaveca said:


> Yuck! A girl that thin should have more muscle!



she's got the meat in the right places


----------



## trt740 (May 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> running mine now too, but does that mean we list in the ATI section now too?
> 
> Thats where your CPU score shines fits...mine is nowhere near that
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100520/470_vantage_no-physx_33017.png





Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/Thakkerson/2-8.jpg
> 
> Bjorn_Of_Iceland|GTX 480|800/1600/975|22716|Q9550 @ 4003MHz
> 
> Physx on btw. Thanks Asylum!





Fitseries3 said:


> Fitseries3|2x GTX480|824/1019/1649|42103|2x xeon x5677@4.538ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100520/Capture066.jpg




all very nice runs


----------



## douglatins (May 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> she's got the meat in the right places



She is chick #1 in the world for me. Damn that Leo!


----------



## trt740 (May 21, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://wallpapers.skins.be/bar-refaeli/bar-refaeli-1920x1200-37114.jpg
> 
> For the peeps that wanted me to minimize Afterburner



that is one bad bitch


----------



## Asylum (May 23, 2010)

Got my new case and water setup going.

How about some 480 water cooled action.

Asylum|GTX 480|887/1121/1774|26976|i7 980X@4.58Ghz


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2010)

Nice run Asylum


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yuck! A girl that thin should have more muscle!



Thats it. I'm convinced you're gay.

Is this better?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 23, 2010)

^ LOL! ^


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (May 24, 2010)

Now thats working a pair of 480's...nice run fits. Think you have 45K in it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

could be. 

i'll see what i can do. 

running non physx run for ORB.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

physx off


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

I'd say 45k is coming...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

*Add This*

bah... closer though

Fitseries3|2x GTX480|824/1019/1649|44441|2x xeon x5677@4.592ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

ok how about 40k without physx?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 24, 2010)

Furkin Nice Fits!  Awesome scores.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> well that'd be because it's not really consumer enthusiast hardware apart from the video cards and ram all the other gear is server orientated so more or less just runs without much friggin round but would be nice if they did a non server type BIOS for those who buy the gear to use in an enthusiast system



Maybe I'm understanding you wrong, but the locked uncore and qpi are because of the bios. I know there were people who were upset with Asus on the P6T6 until they got a bios released that supported Xeons so the uncore and qpi would be unlocked. Given the X58 is the northbridge. Not sure about the 5500 series.

Or maybe I'm understanding it wrong but that's the way I've understood it to be.


----------



## CStylen (May 25, 2010)

ahem well it's not 40k, but I'm happy anyway

CStylen|Galaxy GTX480|701/924/1601|25068|i7 920@4.3Ghz


----------



## Asylum (May 25, 2010)

CStylen said:


> ahem well it's not 40k, but I'm happy anyway
> 
> CStylen|Galaxy GTX480|701/924/1601|25068|i7 920@4.3Ghz
> 
> [url]http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7331/vantage25068gtx480.png[/URL]




Really nice run man.

Pump your card timings higher and it will go further.


----------



## Athlonite (May 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats it. I'm convinced you're gay.
> 
> Is this better?
> 
> http://www.guzer.com/pictures/funny_muscle_lady.jpg




UM NOOOOOOOOOOOO good god man she looks wonky this is better


----------



## CStylen (May 25, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Really nice run man.
> 
> Pump your card timings higher and it will go further.



sorry I've got a typo...gpu clock is 801, but yeah i will have another bench soon with higher clocks and a slick gtx 480 precision skin

CStylen|Galaxy GTX480|801/924/1601|25068|i7 920@4.3Ghz


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 25, 2010)

LiveOrDie|EVGA GTX480 SC|850/1050/1700|26409|i7 920@3.6Ghz
could get a higher score but cant be bothered to change bios settings atm


----------



## EarthDog (May 25, 2010)

Any reason my submission didnt make it?


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 25, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Any reason my submission didnt make it?



you need to post a screen shot a link is valid but doesn't show proof of clocks speeds and that's why Asylum asks for a GPU-Z screenie because it it tells if some one is using PhysX or not.


----------



## EarthDog (May 25, 2010)

The screen shot is in the bot link...

and its pretty obvious, unless I missed an update, that this is a free for all with physX.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 25, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> The screen shot is in the bot link...
> 
> and its pretty obvious, unless I missed an update, that this is a free for all with physX.



i would just repost it again maybe he missed it, just posted the screen shot thats all that is need.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> bah... closer though
> 
> Fitseries3|2x GTX480|824/1019/1649|44441|2x xeon x5677@4.592ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100524/Capture075.jpg



can you add this?

i think i did everything right.


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats it. I'm convinced you're gay.
> 
> Is this better?



No, find something between the two. 

And while I have spent a considerable amount of time in jail(5 years), that sort of behavior is not OK in Canadian jails. Of course, we can always get together and duscuss this in person, if ya'd like...my door is open...

My latest(P20499)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2178651


----------



## Asylum (May 25, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Any reason my submission didnt make it?





cadaveca said:


> No, find something between the two.
> 
> And while I have spent a considerable amount of time in jail(5 years), that sort of behavior is not OK in Canadian jails. Of course, we can always get together and duscuss this in person, if ya'd like...my door is open...
> 
> ...




I dont take ORB submissions unless it has your forum name on the title.


----------



## EarthDog (May 25, 2010)

Its not an orb submission, its a hwbot submission with the screenshot with everything you need. My name on Hwbot does not match this, but I can assure you its me...


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2010)

Asylum said:


> I dont take ORB submissions unless it has your forum name on the title.



Fixed for ya, sry I missed that.


----------



## Wile E (May 26, 2010)

Asylum said:


> I dont take ORB submissions unless it has your forum name on the title.



If you go to the link EarthDog gave you, there is a thumbnail of his run. Click on it to see his screenshot. It even has the date, which doesn't always happen on HWBot submissions.

@EarthDog - you should just post your pic here to make things easier for the thread updater.

In fact, I'll just post it for you. I used techpowerup.org to host it, and made sure to change the watermark to a different corner to not hide the date.


----------



## Asylum (May 29, 2010)

Heres my latest run with my 480 on water.

Asylum|GTX 480|920/1127/1839|27564|i7 980X@4.46Ghz


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 29, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres my latest run with my 480 on water.
> 
> Asylum|GTX 480|920/1127/1839|27564|i7 980X@4.46Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100529/480-v-water.jpg



your mad man update your drivers you'll get a good boost


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres my latest run with my 480 on water.
> 
> Asylum|GTX 480|920/1127/1839|27564|i7 980X@4.46Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100529/480-v-water.jpg



Very nice clocks on that card! Which water block are you using?


----------



## MT Alex (May 29, 2010)

MT Alex|Sapphire 5870|900/1290/16149|PII 940@3.8Ghz


----------



## claylomax (May 30, 2010)

claylomax|GTX480|844/924/1687|22503|E8400@4.1Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Jun 2, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Very nice clocks on that card! Which water block are you using?



Im useing this block...Does a really good job.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaniacwafo.html


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 4, 2010)

*ATi 4870 w/ 9600GT Hybrid PhysX*

JrRacinFan|ATi 4870 w/ 9600GT|790/1025|11863|720 Black@3.4Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 4, 2010)

did you finally get rid of that old 3870


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did you finally get rid of that old 3870



Wifes got the 3870 Toxic card. Traded with brandonw for the 9600GT. He then traded it to cadaveca for his unlockable tri. Now mind you that card was a replacement from an RMA back in September.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 4, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Im useing this block...Does a really good job.
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaniacwafo.html



Nice run Asylum, what temps are you getting with that block?  Mid 50's at load?


----------



## claylomax (Jun 4, 2010)

claylomax|GTX480|871/1001/1742|11151|E8400@4.0Ghz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2010)

FreedomEclipse| Sapphire 5850 | 920/1200 | 17211 | C2Q Q9550@3910Mhz






non referance card wont clock any higher


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)

no no.. this one...

Fitseries3|2x GTX480|824/1019/1649|45019|2x xeon x5677@4.554ghz


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 7, 2010)

mlee49|2x GTX470|608/1215|31192|i7 920@ 4.0GHz








mlee49|2x GTX470|800/2000|36754|i7 920@ 4.0GHz


----------



## Asylum (Jun 7, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> MT Alex|Sapphire 5870|900/1290/16149|PII 940@3.8Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100529/Untitled219.jpg





claylomax said:


> claylomax|GTX480|844/924/1687|22503|E8400@4.1Ghz





JrRacinFan said:


> JrRacinFan|ATi 4870 w/ 9600GT|790/1025|11863|720 Black@3.4Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100604/Capture077.jpg





claylomax said:


> claylomax|GTX480|871/1001/1742|11151|E8400@4.0Ghz





FreedomEclipse said:


> FreedomEclipse| Sapphire 5850 | 920/1200 | 17211 | C2Q Q9550@3910Mhz
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/5850VantageFinal.jpg
> 
> non referance card wont clock any higher





Fitseries3 said:


> no no.. this one...
> 
> Fitseries3|2x GTX480|824/1019/1649|45019|2x xeon x5677@4.554ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100607/Capture104.jpg





mlee49 said:


> mlee49|2x GTX470|608/1215|31192|i7 920@ 4.0GHz
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100607/Capture004261.jpg
> ...





Some really nice runs guys.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> mlee49|2x GTX470|608/1215|31192|i7 920@ 4.0GHz
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100607/Capture004261.jpg
> ...



You beat my score by 165 points....


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 8, 2010)

I could do better if you like 

I wish I could touch 40k like I saw over at Evga.  Of course that guy has a 980X at 4.5GHz.

I think I'm gonna get 38k, you'll see


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470's SLI|822/903/1643|37728|i7 920@4.168GHz


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> HammerON|EVGA GTX 470's SLI|822/903/1643|37728|i7 920@4.168GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100608/Capture092976.jpg



Oh its on!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## claylomax (Jun 9, 2010)

mmm ... you guys are using the latest drivers


----------



## HammerON (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes sir we are


----------



## claylomax (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll give them a go, but not now 'cause it's rather hot in my room at the moment.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 11, 2010)

dark2099|CF HD 5850|725/1000|i7 875K @ 3.2GHz
Just started playing with the chip, not bad for first little OC attempt.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 11, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice run Asylum, what temps are you getting with that block?  Mid 50's at load?



It never goes over 52c even after i play bc2 for a couple hours.

Only have a single 120 rad on a loop for it by itself.

Very good block. Need to take some pics of my new case and cooling and post them up.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 11, 2010)

Asylum said:


> It never goes over 52c even after i play bc2 for a couple hours.
> 
> Only have a single 120 rad on a loop for it by itself.
> 
> Very good block. Need to take some pics of my new case and cooling and post them up.



Please do!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes please - pics Asylum
I was thinking of buying two of the 470 blocks...


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 13, 2010)

TotalChaos | Asus 5850 | 1000/1175 | 17351 | PII X6 1055T @ 3.42 GHz


----------



## Asylum (Jun 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Please do!





HammerON said:


> Yes please - pics Asylum
> I was thinking of buying two of the 470 blocks...



Heading out to the beach in the morning for a week.

Will post some pics when i get back.

Taking my laptop with me so ill check in here and there.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 13, 2010)

Hmmmmm Beach + Lappy + maybe digital camera = post beach bunnies pics from Asylum  or as we in the PC hardware forums call it WETWARE


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2010)

FreedomEclipse | sapphire 5850 | 920/1200 | 17422 | C2Q Q9550@3910Mhz






scores still vary - but i find that doing a few 'warm up' runs can yield better scores. but last night I swear i pulled 17484 but i just thought "meh" & didnt bother taking a screenie.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan | HD4870 | 790/1000 | 10176 | Core i3 530 @ 4.34Ghz


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 SLI|825/2140/1650|38404|i7 860@4.0ghz


----------



## Binge (Jun 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 SLI|825/2150/1650|38404|i7 860@4.0ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100615/470_vantage_38404_water.png



I was pretty impressed.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 SLI|825/2140/1650|38404|i7 860@4.0ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100615/470_vantage_38404_water.png



Damn you

You reached 38,000 before I did


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)

new drivers are BOSS it seems....

stock cpu speed so far


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 16, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 SLI|825/2140/1650|38404|i7 860@4.0ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100615/470_vantage_38404_water.png



So close:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

do 470s really need more volts than 480s to hit same clocks?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 16, 2010)

I needed about 1.050 volts for this run a couple days ago:






I would imagine that Sneeky and mlee49 could lower their voltage at the clocks they are currently running; but every system is different. I haven't tried yet running the clocks above at a lower voltage.
I hit a wall at (if I remember right) at 790/900 w/out voltage increase when I origianlly got the cards.

What volts are you running at Fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

check off to the far right near the top in my post above... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1929802&postcount=1165

1075mv for 824mhz core

1087 seems high for ~800mhz

has anyone tried adjusting their PWM frequency?


----------



## claylomax (Jun 16, 2010)

claylomax|GTX480|875/1001/1750|24741|E8400@4095MHz


----------



## claylomax (Jun 16, 2010)

claylomax|GTX480|875/1001/1750|11893|E8400@4095MHz


----------



## douglatins (Jun 16, 2010)

You nvidians should disable physx so that we can compare (ATI dudes)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I think this is about all I can get out of her for now, lots of work to do, no more time to play

sneekypeet|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|835/1068/1669|39279|i7 860@4.04ghz


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2010)

douglatins said:


> You nvidians should disable physx so that we can compare (ATI dudes)



This is a good place to look. hwbot doesn't allow PhysX. http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/3dmark_vantage_-_performance/rankings

Nicely done sneeky!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 17, 2010)

douglatins said:


> You nvidians should disable physx so that we can compare (ATI dudes)





erocker said:


> This is a good place to look. hwbot doesn't allow PhysX. http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/3dmark_vantage_-_performance/rankings
> 
> Nicely done sneeky!



As soon as this WU is done I will spin off a no physics run for giggles


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 17, 2010)

my last non physx run... that i forgot to post... was a hair over 42k.. no jokes.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 17, 2010)

No physX....


----------



## HammerON (Jun 17, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Well I think this is about all I can get out of her for now, lots of work to do, no more time to play
> 
> sneekypeet|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|835/1068/1669|39279|i7 860@4.04ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100616/470_vantage_39279_water.png



Nice Sneeky You almost broke 40,000
What voltage did you use?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 17, 2010)

IIRC it was 1.050, the rest doesnt seem to help the cores or memory


----------



## HammerON (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah I have noticed that too. With the 257.15 drivers I found issues (instability) going above 1.050. With the diver before the 257.15 (can't remember which one), I was able to go up to 1.080.
I seem to get a higher score though with the 257.15  - at a lower overclock


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 17, 2010)

It will go up and they run just fine, although a little warmer, but the volts dont help anymore so I backed it off.


----------



## MoogDiesel (Jun 17, 2010)

MoogDiesel|2XSapphire 4860|900/975|14641|555BE @ 3.9Ghz(Unlocked Quad)

Not bad for $50 4860s imo and a OEM $80 555BE

This is my first post on these forums and I was inspired to dust off the old benchmark part of my brain. Good times, but I fear now I will have to.....spend more money.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 17, 2010)

first time i have EVER seen 4860's


----------



## MoogDiesel (Jun 18, 2010)

EXTREME SETTINGS

My non extreme clocks of 900/975 locked the cards up during an extreme bench. Doesn't help it's not the coolest in the room.

MoogDiesel|2XSapphire 4860|875/950|7744|555BE @ 3.9Ghz(Unlocked Quad)


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 20, 2010)

jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|980/1200|18165|Q9550@4Ghz


----------



## rmspower (Jun 22, 2010)

rmspower|EVGA GTX275|730/1305/1605|15636|C2D E8400@4.0 GHz


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jun 22, 2010)

SabreWulf69|EVGA GTX285|726/1280/1660|16464|C2D E8400@4.3GHz







About as much as I'm gonna get on complete air cooling alone and the last time I'll post until I get something drastically new not just a diff OC or new GCard drivers...


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jun 22, 2010)

2DividedbyZero|Sapphire HD5970|900/1250|33123|i7 980X@4.2GHz


----------



## rmspower (Jun 23, 2010)

rmspower|EVGA GTX275|750/1312/1610|15965|C2D E8400@4.0 GHz


----------



## FilipM (Jun 23, 2010)

FilipM|ASUS HD 5870|965/1265|21149|I7 920@3990MHz






My 24/7 settings


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 24, 2010)

mastrdrver | XFX HD4650 | 700/550 | P2849 | Phenom II X4 955 3.485 Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 24, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 xFire|950/1300|33379|i7 980X@4522MHz


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2010)

No PhysX:






With PhysX at same settings:


----------



## t_ski (Jun 24, 2010)

Please repost your screenshot without all those annoying images in the way


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Please repost your screenshot without all those annoying images in the way



Are you serious? I will if they bother you that much


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 24, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Please repost your screenshot without all those annoying images in the way



+1


----------



## Asylum (Jun 24, 2010)

Thread updated.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 25, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Please repost your screenshot without all those annoying images in the way





copenhagen69 said:


> +1



As requested


----------



## t_ski (Jun 25, 2010)

HammerON said:


> As requested


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 26, 2010)

TotalChaos | Asus 5850 | 950/1150 | 18030 | PII X6 1055T @ 3.5 GHz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

crank it up!

get 1000mhz on that core and you'll hit 19k

1250mv for 1000mhz core


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 28, 2010)

nope 1000 on the core and 1200 mem only got me to 18411

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2301885


----------



## Wile E (Jul 4, 2010)

Quick run. Still trying to get the hang of i7 clocking. Not too bad for an older card I think.

Wile E|Powercolor 4870X2|825/975|21151|i7 980X@4480Mhz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2313937


----------



## Asylum (Jul 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Quick run. Still trying to get the hang of i7 clocking. Not too bad for an older card I think.
> 
> Wile E|Powercolor 4870X2|825/975|21151|i7 980X@4480Mhz
> 
> ...




Good run for that card.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2010)

My Q9650, Gigabyte, 8Gbs are being replaced by i930, Gigabyte UD7, 6Gb HyperX. I will have to run my Q9650 again I haven't benched it since I added another 4Gbs of Ram, and a better SSD. Probably won't increase my score much.  I am totally stoked to see what this i930 can do.


----------



## Crushgate (Jul 12, 2010)

*ahh! my new gcard *

Crushgate|GTX470|820/850/1640|21534|PII 965c3@3.9Ghz

having trouble hitting 4ghz on my cpu so 3.9ghz will will have to do


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Quick run. Still trying to get the hang of i7 clocking. Not too bad for an older card I think.
> 
> Wile E|Powercolor 4870X2|825/975|21151|i7 980X@4480Mhz
> 
> ...



With that beast of a rig I expected you to go higher. That 4870x2 is really holding you back. FYI I only hit 16.5k lulz.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Quick run. Still trying to get the hang of i7 clocking. Not too bad for an older card I think.
> 
> Wile E|Powercolor 4870X2|825/975|21151|i7 980X@4480Mhz
> 
> ...



Question, how much of an impact do you think your board makes?  Do you think it is fairly responsible for the 980X's performance, or is it the chip?

Reason being, I'm going with Gigabyte next upgrade.  Prolly a UD5 like yours but maybe higher if I have the funds.


----------



## DOM (Jul 12, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Question, how much of an impact do you think your board makes?  Do you think it is fairly responsible for the 980X's performance, or is it the chip?
> 
> Reason being, I'm going with Gigabyte next upgrade.  Prolly a UD5 like yours but maybe higher if I have the funds.



how high can you get your blck on your mb ?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 12, 2010)

I've ran it to 210, but it simply wont post past 200 with this 940.

Ram runs into the 1900's with lower timings, I just think it's power phase design is lacking.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Question, how much of an impact do you think your board makes?  Do you think it is fairly responsible for the 980X's performance, or is it the chip?
> 
> Reason being, I'm going with Gigabyte next upgrade.  Prolly a UD5 like yours but maybe higher if I have the funds.



For me, I think it's primarily chip, as I have unlocked multis, so I don't need a lot of bclock. But I've been told GB is one of the better clockers in general anyway. I'm happy with my board, and most other GB owners I speak to seem to say the same. I would've gone UD7 if it was in the budget.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 13, 2010)

You still think it can account for the stable OC?  I'm researching a higher power phase design not only for my elec. circuits class but for a rock solid motherboard.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> You still think it can account for the stable OC?  I'm researching a higher power phase design not only for my elec. circuits class but for a rock solid motherboard.



Yeah, good power regulation can make a big difference. Mines been rock solid so far, and it's only the 1st gen UD5, not the newer X58A UD5.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'm leaning towards the 2nd gen for USB 3 and Sata 6.


----------



## DOM (Jul 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I've ran it to 210, but it simply wont post past 200 with this 940.
> 
> Ram runs into the 1900's with lower timings, I just think it's power phase design is lacking.


yeah i heard the 940 doesnt like high blck



mlee49 said:


> Thanks, I'm leaning towards the 2nd gen for USB 3 and Sata 6.



make sure you can raid with the sata 6 if you want to i did but mine doesnt


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 14, 2010)

Its been a while, but I've finally got something to compete with 

AphexDreamer|Asus HD5870|1038/1277|18140|Phenom II 965 @ 4095mhz


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 14, 2010)

Crushgate said:


> Crushgate|GTX470|820/850/1640|21534|PII 965c3@3.9Ghz
> 
> having trouble hitting 4ghz on my cpu so 3.9ghz will will have to do
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/vantage score 3.jpg



How is your CPU score sooo much higher than mine when we are running them practically at the same speed. I'm not hatin just curious, did I miss something?


----------



## DOM (Jul 14, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> How is your CPU score sooo much higher than mine when we are running them practically at the same speed. I'm not hatin just curious, did I miss something?



PhysX


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 14, 2010)

DOM said:


> PhysX



Oh Yeah !! 

Can you submit physx scores still?


----------



## DOM (Jul 14, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Oh Yeah !!
> 
> Can you submit physx scores still?



yes


----------



## Crushgate (Jul 14, 2010)

i love physx  but yeah i wouldnt mind posting a non physx test too. might do that now


----------



## Crushgate (Jul 14, 2010)

not going to post the score but i got P17430

keep in mind im still only using ddr2 ram


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 14, 2010)

What does DDR2 have to do with vantage? I wouldnt imagine the scores to be much different.

Take away the PhysX (like you are supposed to) and those are your real scores. 

I still cant believe its even allowed.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jul 14, 2010)

Got a card that can use it then so be it, if your card has features that some proggies use then why not?


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 14, 2010)

Because its not accepted at the ORB or Hwbot and doesnt portray a realistic result when comparing ATI to Nvidia or games without PhysX.

For example, someone comes on here and sees that a GTX260 216 is beating out a HD5850 in vantage b/c physx was enabled, then goes and gets a 260 216 only to be spanked around by games without PhsyX....

Another thing to mention is that it boosts the CPU score, not GPU score. 

PhysX when enabled in games without a dedicated physx card, the FPS DROP, while in this benchmark the results are better.



Shall I go on?  (sorry for being so bitter about this)


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jul 15, 2010)

Whilst that is indeed true, some games do actually have Physx so if it's there then use it. It's just like Creative's EAX, if you got hardware that supports certain features in certain games, then there's nothing wrong with having a piece of hardware that can give a boost when needed. If you don't like it, keep it to yourself, you and your opinions are not gonna stop NVIDIA making cards with PhysX or stop game developers integrating it into whatever games they see fit. Asylum allows it and he created this thread, so get over it. I'm sure by now if he would be swayed into taking scores off for having PhysX enabled then it would have been done, but it hasn't. Like it or lump it, it's here to stay, so hahahaha.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2010)

hres my mine ati 5870 with gt240 physx, cpu validation at sig also and will post non physx nextime


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 15, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Whilst that is indeed true, some games do actually have Physx so if it's there then use it. It's just like Creative's EAX, if you got hardware that supports certain features in certain games, then there's nothing wrong with having a piece of hardware that can give a boost when needed. If you don't like it, keep it to yourself, you and your opinions are not gonna stop NVIDIA making cards with PhysX or stop game developers integrating it into whatever games they see fit. Asylum allows it and he created this thread, so get over it. I'm sure by now if he would be swayed into taking scores off for having PhysX enabled then it would have been done, but it hasn't. Like it or lump it, it's here to stay, so hahahaha.


Huh... why the demeaning reply kiddo?

Anyway THIS hasnt happened is all. I will shut up though.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Far out, all I need now is some LN2*

SabreWulf69|EVGA GTX285|754/1320/1700|16957|C2D E8400@4.51GHz


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 16, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Huh... why the demeaning reply kiddo?
> 
> Anyway THIS hasnt happened is all. I will shut up though.



what front page are you looking at? I see all of that there.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, its there. Im just a complete horse's ass. Sorry guys.

I guess nobody from the Nvidia camp decided to run without PhysX and that threw me off... :shadedshu


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jul 16, 2010)

Heh, epic fail, we have it, you's don't. Tsk tsk tsk. Spend some money and invest naughty, naughty, naughty, cheapo ATI. Obviously I know I ain't a business, but still, at least shares would go a long way in PhysX when knowing fair well as an NVIDIA fanboy that the competition is in the lead that more research and maybe in the next product or not worrying about how much profit for once they are making all together over the competition. 

Don't get to cocky though, smart business skills and improve over yourself first and foremost to keep the competition away when your ahead to keep in the game. Should be interesting how all through recent history companies seem to get to cocky then not do anything about improvements for the sake of improvements sorry to rant but yeah, if they concentrated then maybe they'd always stay ahead. Also unfortunately with the sides I'm backing and when they are behind they still don't lower their prices unlike "my" competition *cough* NVIDIA *cough* Intel.

*Blah blah blah* lol


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Because its not accepted at the ORB or Hwbot and doesnt portray a realistic result when comparing ATI to Nvidia or games without PhysX.
> 
> For example, someone comes on here and sees that a GTX260 216 is beating out a HD5850 in vantage b/c physx was enabled, then goes and gets a 260 216 only to be spanked around by games without PhsyX....
> 
> ...


Anybody that buys a card based purely on a Vantage or Physx benchmark score deserves what they get. It's only misleading to people that do not do their homework.

This thread isn't exactly a competition, it's just a compilation of scores, thus we don't mind the Physx scores being in there. We aren't competing for anything.

Although, I would like to see more non-Physx runs anyway.



SabreWulf69 said:


> Heh epic fail we have it you's don't tsk tsk tsk spend some money and invest naughty naughty naughty cheapo ATI, obviously I ain't a business but still at least shares would go a long way when still an NVIDIA fanboy and knowing the competition is in the lead more research and maybe a next product or not worrying about how much profit for once they are making all together over the competition don't get to cocky though smart business skills and improve over yourself first and foremost to keep the competition away when your ahead to keep on the game. Should be interesting how all through recent history companies seem to get to cocky then not do anything about sorry to rant but yeah, if they concentrated then maybe they'd stay ahead but unfortunately with the sides I'm backing and when they are behind they don't lower their prices unlike "my" competition *cough* NVIDIA *cough* Intel.


Holy wall of text. How about making this readable? You know, with things like punctuation, and paragraphs and shit.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry DP but hres mine with and w/o PhysX


*with PhysX*






*without PhysX*


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jul 17, 2010)

Edited above for a slight bit more legibility.


----------



## Crushgate (Jul 17, 2010)

score update at 4ghz finally  not much of an increase from 3.9ghz but i like the fact that i finaly got my cpu to clock over 3.9 and i want to show it on here

Crushgate|GTX470|820/850/1640|21597|PII 965c3@ 4.02Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Jul 19, 2010)

Heres a new best by me.

Asylum|EVGA GTX 480|920/1107/1839|29343|i7 980X@4.4Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice run Asylum; and nice clocks on that 480


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, very good Asylum.  Very nice clocks :-D


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 19, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres a new best by me.
> 
> Asylum|EVGA GTX 480|920/1107/1839|29343|i7 980X@4.4Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100719/480-v.jpg



What voltage does your card need for those clocks?  Also do you use MSI AB?  Just curious if you've tried Evga Eleet.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> What voltage does your card need for those clocks?  Also do you use MSI AB?  Just curious if you've tried Evga Eleet.



I use Evga Eleet and Precission.

My card only needs 1.13 volts to reach 920mhz on the core with water cooling.

Cant get it to be stable any higher than that no matter how many volts i give it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 21, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Crushgate (Jul 21, 2010)

this will be the last submit ill be doing for a while i think iv gotten all i can out of my system 

Crushgate|GTX470|840/850/1680|21918|PII 965c3@ 4.02Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Jul 21, 2010)

Crushgate said:


> this will be the last submit ill be doing for a while i think iv gotten all i can out of my system
> 
> Crushgate|GTX470|840/850/1680|21918|PII 965c3@ 4.02Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100721/vantage test 5.jpg




Nice run there Crush!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 21, 2010)

Stock run, Just got Win 7 the other day.  Will O/C a bit and put up CPU Z and GPU Z shots in that one.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 22, 2010)

w physx 

Earthdog|Galaxy GTX 470|825/1650/1800|23588|i7 860@ 4Ghz

w o physx

Earthdog|Galaxy GTX 470|825/1650/1800|20558|i7 860@ 4Ghz


----------



## Crushgate (Jul 22, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Nice run there Crush!!



thanks mate


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 24, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben|Asus HD5870|1080/1300|23105|i7 930 @ 4.3ghz

Please add me. 






There is more to get out of this. Just need to mod the watercooler a little more.

edit- Damn just noticed I had CPUZ on the same screen. Other was supposed to be memory at 2050mhz...


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2010)

New high score for me as well as low gpu temps

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|840/920|38492|i7 920@4.16GHz


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2010)

I can't see.  Too many programs open...


----------



## HammerON (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry ~ will fix when I get home from work


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 27, 2010)

No one have any GTX 460s yet?

Just kind of figured there would be a couple at least initially.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 27, 2010)

FOR ~ t ski:






Update: 
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|845/1050|39198|i7 920@4.168GHz


----------



## t_ski (Jul 27, 2010)

HammerON said:


> FOR ~ t ski:



Much better!


----------



## douglatins (Jul 31, 2010)

850-1200

And Hammer OMG GREAT!


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh the precariously placed 3DMark Vantage Window in that screenshot ^^^ lol


----------



## Raovac (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok here's mine.

Raovac|Asus EAH5870|850/1200|18819| Phenom II X6 1090T@4.30GHz


----------



## HammerON (Jul 31, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|900/1015|23905|i7 920@4.168GHz


----------



## t_ski (Jul 31, 2010)

douglatins said:


> 850-1200
> 
> And Hammer OMG GREAT!



Why do I alsways have to remind you guys I can't see if you have too many windows open?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 31, 2010)

here is other score with my GTX 295 physics on , 690/1200 - cpu core i7 860 run at 3.78


----------



## Asylum (Aug 1, 2010)

HammerON said:


> FOR ~ t ski:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100727/Hot babe.jpg
> 
> Update:
> ...





douglatins said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100731/Capture.jpg
> 
> 850-1200
> 
> And Hammer OMG GREAT!





Raovac said:


> Ok here's mine.





HammerON said:


> HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|900/1015|23905|i7 920@4.168GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100731/Capture129893.jpg





hayder.master said:


> here is other score with my GTX 295 physics on , 690/1200 - cpu core i7 860 run at 3.78
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37195&stc=1&d=1280587769




Come on guys get it together....Some missing date and time and others dont have there Table format.


----------



## Raovac (Aug 1, 2010)

Is mine wrong because it has Asus PC Prob open 

Mine shows desktop time and date along with GPU-Z, CPU-Z, and vantage score.

Thanks.

 NOTE, It's now fixed........ I hope


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2010)

Raovac said:


> Is mine wrong because it has Asus PC Prob open
> 
> Mine shows desktop time and date along with GPU-Z, CPU-Z, and vantage score.
> 
> Thanks.



You need it to have table form, what hammerON has in his post.. This guy is doing it out of love for everyone.. So, one little rule won't hurt.. Unless, you don't want it on there.. if not.. just post it with a message not to add..


----------



## HammerON (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry Asylum - fixed the screenshot


----------



## claylomax (Aug 2, 2010)

claylomax|GTX480|911/1001/1822|25344|Phenom II X4 965@3.8Ghz


----------



## claylomax (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello ... Is everybody on holidays?


----------



## DOM (Aug 7, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Hello ... Is everybody on holidays?



its firday night so i guess so lol


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 7, 2010)

DOM said:


> its firday night so i guess so lol



  Spell it how ever you want, but it still means the same thing.  I love trimmed day

Nice run claylomax.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 7, 2010)

DOM said:


> its firday night so i guess so lol



Actually it's Saturday in the afternoon.


----------



## Crushgate (Aug 15, 2010)

a new best 
Crushgate|Gigabyte GTX470|832/850/1664|22425|PII 965c3@ 4.02Ghz


----------



## claylomax (Aug 16, 2010)

claylomax|GTX480|911/1052/1822|25935|Phenom II X4 965@3.9Ghz


----------



## Crushgate (Aug 17, 2010)

god dammit so much for my 8th position lol 

nice run there claylomax


----------



## Crushgate (Aug 17, 2010)

lol intel Xeon over kill much????


----------



## Crushgate (Aug 17, 2010)

haha yep over kill  nice score

now lets see u hit 100k cpu score


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 17, 2010)

Weak! (looks around and runs off) 

So when is the sub zero runs coming?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 17, 2010)

60K or GTFO....lmao j/k nice scores.

What sort of Xtreme numbers does it pull?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 17, 2010)

Damn Fits that makes my system score look positively Anorexic... great runs though


----------



## HammerON (Aug 17, 2010)

I was curious so I checked-out:


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 17, 2010)

Fits has the gear if he got 1 more 480 he could prolly take over k|ngp|ns slot of #3.


----------



## wolf (Aug 17, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> 60K or GTFO....lmao j/k nice scores.
> 
> What sort of Xtreme numbers does it pull?



+1 post an extreme score man, doiiiii


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 17, 2010)

It would seem Fits that your system completely blows away the new Maximum PC dream machine 2010 which has similar specs


----------



## Crushgate (Aug 17, 2010)

damn u fits taking the spot light away from my amd system vantage score lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> It would seem Fits that your system completely blows away the new Maximum PC dream machine 2010 which has similar specs



yep. damn right.


----------



## Gas2100 (Aug 17, 2010)

1st 460 vantage? hope this is correct format

Gas2100|Palit 460|811/1000/1622|16160|Q8300 @ 3.3ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 17, 2010)

Man oh man, can't no longer wait for mine, hope it gets here quick!!!! Thanks for posting that Gas!


----------



## Gas2100 (Aug 17, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Man oh man, can't no longer wait for mine, hope it gets here quick!!!! Thanks for posting that Gas!



np mate lol


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 17, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I was curious so I checked-out:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100817/Capture139.jpg



WTF? What did he do to get 14k more points than Fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2010)

liquid nitrogen


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2010)

JrRacinFan|EVGA GTX460|850/950/1700|16829|Core i3 530 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## Crushgate (Aug 20, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> JrRacinFan|EVGA GTX460|850/950/1700|16829|Core i3 530 @ 4.2Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100820/Capture120.jpg



is it just me or is saberwulf getting similar scores with his gtx 285 and core 2 duo e8400?


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 20, 2010)

Posting for PP

PP Mguire|eVGA GTX465|875/1750/1750|19849|i5 750@4.2Ghz


----------



## Frizz (Aug 20, 2010)

My old system just shat in its pants 

PhysX on

Randomflip|GIGABYTE HD 5970 2GB|900/1150|30190|i7 930@4.0Ghz HT On


----------



## Asylum (Aug 20, 2010)

Good run guys....Thread updated.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 21, 2010)

My old setup pooped in its pants a little more. I clocked my CPU to 4.2ghz with HT on and OC'd my 5970 a bit more... 

Randomflip|GIGABYTE HD 5970 2GB|950/1200|31518|i7 930@4.2Ghz HT On

GETTING CLOSE TO 30K GPU score


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 21, 2010)

Asylum|XFX GTX285|650/1250/1450|15053|i7 920@4.2Ghz

Got two scores for yah....one for single and one for Duel....

*Single....*

20mmrain - EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB - 885/1770/990 - 17529 - i5 750@4.0Ghz






*Duel....*

20mmrain - 2 x EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB - 885/1770/990 - 29030 - i5 750@4.0Ghz






This is what my clocks are at today... my scores very 3 to 4 hundred points. Plus I think this i5 is holding my CPU score back a little.These cards are little nasties in disguise! Still very nice scores.... If I do say so myself and I do.

can you imagine... I am planing on selling these bad boys next week LOL

Thanx for the new Vantage Thread


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2010)

*Update!*
JrRacinFan| EVGA GTX460 |905/1810/988|17800|i3 530@4.2Ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc|2x EVGA 8800GTS G80 320mb|612/1620/972|13209|i7 920@3.85ghz


----------



## Boneface (Aug 24, 2010)

Boneface|2x Gigabytegtx460s|830/1660/950|29469|i5@4ghz


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 25, 2010)

Woot Woot Just Broke P18K with a single GTX 460 768Mb Card.
**New* Single run*
20mmrain - EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB - 892/1784/1005 - 18050 -i5 750@4.0Ghz


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 26, 2010)

Arctucas|2X eVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB|860/1050/1720|22200|E6750@3.2GHz


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 26, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> Arctucas|2X eVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB|860/1050/1720|22200|E6750@3.2GHz
> 
> 
> [url]http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/VantageCapture.jpg[/URL]



Nice score bud But clock that CPU up and watch those GTX 460 bad boys fly!!!


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 27, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Nice score bud But clock that CPU up and watch those GTX 460 bad boys fly!!!



Unfortunately, I think I overclocked it a little too much in the past. Now, it bluescreens at 3.4 and above.

I am saving up for a i7 rig anyway.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 27, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> Unfortunately, I think I overclocked it a little too much in the past. Now, it bluescreens at 3.4 and above.
> 
> I am saving up for a i7 rig anyway.



Yeah I just traded an Patriot SSD and my i5 750 for a nice i7.... so I will be right there with you bud.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 28, 2010)

bpgt64|GTX 470 SLI|701/1402/1674|33820|i7 920@3.8Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Aug 28, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> bpgt64|GTX 470 SLI|701/1402/1674|33820|i7 920@3.8Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100828/Test1P33k.jpg



Fix your date and time.

Thread updated.


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 29, 2010)

MetalRacer|BFG GTX285|725/1355/1665|17079|i7 980X @ 4522 MHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 2, 2010)

Fullinfusion|Sapphire 5970 oc|950/1300|26665|Phenom II X6 1090T @4.21ghZ


----------



## Boneface (Sep 4, 2010)

Boneface|2x Gigabytegtx460s|875/1750/925|30625|i5@4ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2010)

im still working on mine...


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

MetalRacer|HD4850|800/1175|10724|i7 980X @ 4522 MHz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Sep 5, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## paulharrison123 (Sep 5, 2010)

paulharrison123|Palit GTX460 Sonic SLI|900/2000|29401|1090T@4ghz


----------



## paulharrison123 (Sep 7, 2010)

SO happy i could wee right now!!! - Been hunting the 30k for ages 

paulharrison123|Palit GTX460 Sonic SLI|895/2000|30022|1090T@4132ghz


----------



## vMG (Sep 7, 2010)

vMG | Sapphire HD4870 1GB | 800/1000 | 9684 | E8400 @ 4.05Ghz

http://img228.imageshack.us/f/65606555.png/


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 7, 2010)

My performance 3dmark vantage tests with 2 x 5850 XFX

http://img.techpowerup.org/100829/tests.jpg


----------



## Asylum (Sep 9, 2010)

Arciks said:


> My performance 3dmark vantage tests with 2 x 5850 XFX
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100829/tests.jpg



Need time and date in your screenshot and your table format at the top of your post.

Thread updated.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 10, 2010)

Fullinfusion|Sapphire 5970 oc|1000/1300|27384|Phenom II X6 1090T @4.319ghZ

haha, can you tell? fall is upon us in Canada with temps like this!

Sapphire 5970 new Bios release has giving me these marks!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2010)

Is that an official BIOS or modded one?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 10, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Is that an official BIOS or modded one?


Official bios.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2010)

Can you post a link to it for me?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 10, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Can you post a link to it for me?


Hey man Im going to make a thread on all you need to know with links and general info on the Sapphire bios

 Sapphire 5970 owners *all is fixed*


----------



## Asylum (Sep 10, 2010)

Heres my best so far to date.

Asylum|EVGA GTX480|920/1103/1839|29850|i7 980X@4.4Ghz


----------



## claylomax (Sep 11, 2010)

claylomax|GTX480|913/1052/1826|26245|Phenom II X4 965@4.0Ghz


----------



## claylomax (Sep 11, 2010)

claylomax|GTX480|913/1052/1826|12545|Phenom II X4 965@4.0Ghz


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 11, 2010)

New GTX 460 768MB SLI Benchmark by 20mmrain.....

20mmrain|EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB SLI|893/1786/1006|30219|i7 860@4.01Ghz







Just an update raise me up another notch or two... I will be back with more


----------



## fitipaldi (Sep 11, 2010)

fitipaldi|GTX480|945/1100/1890|24793|i7 920@4.2Ghz





Still waiting for cold temp. outside.....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 13, 2010)

JrRacinFan|GTX460 768MB|900/1000/1800|17827|i3 530 @ 4.6Ghz


----------



## Techtu (Sep 13, 2010)

My aim was to beat Asylum's score posted below...



Asylum said:


> 12	20mmrain	EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB	892/1784/1005	18050	i5 750@4.0Ghz



Glad to say I managed it 

Tech2 MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1Gb | 940/1050/1880 | 20268 | AMD 1055T @3.6Ghz





@Jr ... could you post a linky to your wallpaper?  

EDIT: Thanks Jr 

Right... 3Dmark 06 runs fine with the clocks I've used for that, tried using the same clock's for Vantage and I get a BSOD... related to a hardware error, lack of voltages is this?


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 14, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> My aim was to beat Asylum's score posted below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gives me something to shoot for.... My highest right now... is P19000 with a GPU score of 15K.

I think that is as far as I can push this 768Mb card. 

But I am happy to be giving the 1Gb boys a run for their money  Great score bro.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2010)

@ 20mm...  Do those ram timings drop any or can you increase the speed with the same latencies?


----------



## Techtu (Sep 14, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Gives me something to shoot for.... My highest right now... is P19000 with a GPU score of 15K.
> 
> I think that is as far as I can push this 768Mb card.
> 
> *But I am happy to be giving the 1Gb boys a run for their money*  Great score bro.



With a score of 19000 would almost put you on par with PP's 465 too


----------



## fitipaldi (Sep 14, 2010)

Score counts here with PhysX on?

*20mmrain*, OC CPU more, will help with GPU score too, since your using SLI.


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 14, 2010)

fitipaldi said:


> Score counts here with PhysX on?
> 
> *20mmrain*, OC CPU more, will help with GPU score too, since your using SLI.



I can get higher on my CPU guaranteed. I have an i7 860 @ 4ghz with a Vcore of 1.31. So I know 4.2 or 4.3 at least is achievable. But I also am only using only a CM Hyper 212+ the thermal on that HSF is not stable enough with such heat. I would have to upgrade my HSF first. 
I could push a little more maybe 4.1 or 4.15 but then I should really upgrade my HSF.

Yes we are using PhysX enabled.... but we look at the GPU score more. My SLI GPU Score is over 26K. Which is faster then GTX 470's and 5850's. W/O physx Enabled. W/PhysX enabled my P Score is 30K and my GPU score is still mid 26K. I think I can push my GOU score in SLI too 27K easily.

Considering I ran my 5850's in Crossfire w/ an i5 750 @ 4Ghz and scored a GPU score of High 24K.... I would say these cards are kicking some ass for 3/4 of the price  

I am seriously considering selling them and buying some 1Gb cards and see what damage I can do with them.



> @ 20mm... Do those ram timings drop any or can you increase the speed with the same latencies?



You know... I don't know? I could try the AUTO timing and then drop the multiplier to see if I can get lower speeds and latencies. 
But honestly I would be very new to RAM latency overclocking. You got any good tutorials for beginners. I am sure I could get a way better score if I gave it a try 

But no the latencies I have them set at right now are stock timings.

*****EDIT**** 
Wanted to add a couple of things.
1. If I lower my Multiplier and then raise my QPI clock up to = the same overclock as before. It seems my Vantage score increases? Has anyone else noticed this? I am sure they have but I am now noticing this for my first time so excuse me if I seem like a Noob 

2. I tried lowering my Timing to 8/8/8/24/74 I don't know if I should have entered in the 74 part last but my computer failed to start when I did that. I will mess around with timings more later to see what I can achieve.

If there is a tutorial out there though that someone knows about please shoot it over. All is welcome.*


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2010)

Simply trial and error. Raise the QPI/VTT a tenth volt, the CPU just a touch or two bumps more volts. Then go to like 8-9-9-24, then 8-9-8. then 7-9-8 see if you can get like 7-8-7-24 1T going on them. If it makes it to windows and can pass WPrime or super pi, run some memtest to be sure its solid.


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Simply trial and error. Raise the QPI/VTT a tenth volt, the CPU just a touch or two bumps more volts. Then go to like 8-9-9-24, then 8-9-8. then 7-9-8 see if you can get like 7-8-7-24 1T going on them. If it makes it to windows and can pass WPrime or super pi, run some memtest to be sure its solid.



Thanks I will try it bro.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2010)

ram is overlooked a lot more now than it used to be, I find with just the right tweaking on em, you can eek out more points overall


----------



## fitipaldi (Sep 14, 2010)

> Considering I ran my 5850's in Crossfire w/ an i5 750 @ 4Ghz and scored a GPU score of High 24K.... I would say these cards are kicking some ass for 3/4 of the price



Yeah, they kick a$$! In SLI GTX460 are faster than GTX480 and cost less! Best P/P!



> 1. If I lower my Multiplier and then raise my QPI clock up to = the same overclock as before. It seems my Vantage score increases? Has anyone else noticed this? I am sure they have but I am now noticing this for my first time so excuse me if I seem like a Noob


Jup, it's because your CPU is wating for work from QPT. Ok it's not tehnicly corect but hope you get the point. Higher QPT/BCLK is bether then highest multipalyer(-that goez four unlocked CPUs)
As for SuperPI and simular just pump the multiplyer.



> I tried lowering my Timing to 8/8/8/24/74 I don't know if I should have entered in the 74 part last but my computer failed to start when I did that. I will mess around with timings more later to see what I can achieve.



For 3DMarks Timings are not so inportant, you'll get more points out of RAM MHz than Timings.
But for things like SuperPI Timings are really inporatant.

I hope i explained some things in raw so you know what to look for.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2010)

fitipaldi said:


> Yeah, they kick a$$! In SLI GTX460 are faster than GTX480 and cost less! Best P/P!
> 
> 
> Jup, it's because your CPU is wating for work from QPT. Ok it's not tehnicly corect but hope you get the point. Higher QPT/BCLK is bether then highest multipalyer(-that goez four unlocked CPUs)
> ...


When I was still on my DDR2 QX9650 system I got better scores with my ram at 1000Mhz 4-4-4-12 than with 1200MHz 5-5-5-15. 3DMark does not always want higher mhz. It depends on the system.


----------



## fitipaldi (Sep 15, 2010)

I was aiming only at i7 and i said "in raw".


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 15, 2010)

fitipaldi said:


> Yeah, they kick a$$! In SLI GTX460 are faster than GTX480 and cost less! Best P/P!
> 
> 
> Jup, it's because your CPU is wating for work from QPT. Ok it's not tehnicly corect but hope you get the point. Higher QPT/BCLK is bether then highest multipalyer(-that goez four unlocked CPUs)
> ...



Yeah I got all that bro thanks for the input


----------



## fitipaldi (Sep 15, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2010)

*New submission*

It's a shame I can run my processor higher, but Vantage says NO!

Anyways, here it is:


erocker|HD 5850 - GTX 460 PhysX|1010/4800|22832|PII X4@4.13Ghz


----------



## ERazer (Sep 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's a shame I can run my processor higher, but Vantage says NO!
> 
> Anyways, here it is:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/vantagescore.jpg



woot ati/nvidia ftw


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2010)

ERazer said:


> woot ati/nvidia ftw



Now if I could only throw some Intel in there. Sandy Bridge is looking mighty tasty.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 17, 2010)

did anybody tried lucid hydra with vantage? score any btter?

Editerocker im still piss at intel killing socket p55 (secretly gonna try sandy)


----------



## Asylum (Sep 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's a shame I can run my processor higher, but Vantage says NO!
> 
> Anyways, here it is:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/vantagescore.jpg



You forgot your table format at the top of your post bro!
Thread updated.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2010)

Fixed


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2010)

rickss69|MSI Twin FrozrII GTX 460|854/932/1708|18452|Intel 980X @ 4499MHz

This is of course without PhysX

Can't get this card to clock much beyond this...you 460 owners using water cooling?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Can't get this card to clock much beyond this...you 460 owners using water cooling?



What are you using to overclock the card?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> What are you using to overclock the card?



MSI Afterburner...acting kinda flakey too. Values don't read the same as in gpu-z and can hardly move memory. You folks use Precision?


----------



## Techtu (Sep 22, 2010)

just pushed another 500mhz out each core on my processor, from 3.6Ghz to 4.1Ghz and I could only beat my old score by 200 point's .... That's depressing


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> MSI Afterburner...acting kinda flakey too. Values don't read the same as in gpu-z and can hardly move memory. You folks use Precision?



May want to rma that card sooner than later. I'm on Afterburner also without issue and can run 890/1000 @ 1.087 daily. Max load temp 62C with auto fan.



Tech2 said:


> just pushed another 500mhz out each core on my processor, from 3.6Ghz to 4.1Ghz and I could only beat my old score by 200 point's



Which driver set?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

thats pretty low for that 460, its supposed to be one of the best cards out there, even MSI claims it to be

what are you using for oc? and what voltage


----------



## Techtu (Sep 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Which driver set?





(FIH) The Don said:


> thats pretty low for that 460, its supposed to be one of the best cards out there, even MSI claims it to be
> 
> what are you using for oc? and what voltage



Here's pretty much what your asking for atm.






as mentioned CPU is at 4.1Ghz. (but barely any point difference from 3.6Ghz).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Here's pretty much what your asking for atm.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/Capture076.jpg
> 
> as mentioned CPU is at 4.1Ghz. (but barely any point difference from 3.6Ghz).



Migrate over to 260.63's. I love these new drivers.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Migrate over to 260.63's. I love these new drivers.



I'll give them a go shortly... 

p.s I hate how your i3 pwn's my 1055T in 06


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2010)

What a pos set-up...I feel like I'm dealing with ATI all over again. PhysX on, cpu at defaults, Afterburner does not apply all the settings.

Second run I had to use Afterburner for volts and Precision to set the clocks...geeez

Latest version of Afterburner will not install for me without error.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 22, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> What a pos set-up...I feel like I'm dealing with ATI all over again. PhysX on, cpu at defaults, Afterburner does not apply all the settings.
> 
> Second run I had to use Afterburner for volts and Precision to set the clocks...geeez
> 
> Latest version of Afterburner will not install for me without error.



You got some kind of driver issue going on there.
Try sweeping your display driver registery and reinstalling.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2010)

Have done that and everything else at least twice. Now no version of Afterburner will give voltage control. Also just tried the latest beta driver to no effect.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2010)

In the morning I will try it in another pc with a different OS...if that doesnt get it going it's back to the egg for this turd monkey.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 22, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Have done that and everything else at least twice. Now no version of Afterburner will give voltage control. Also just tried the latest beta driver to no effect.



Curious... have you gone into the settings and selected the box that enable's you to over-volt your card?

EDIT: Dude  you've made over a 1000 post's... you surely should know to edit a post rather than post one after another.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> just pushed another 500mhz out each core on my processor, from 3.6Ghz to 4.1Ghz and I could only beat my old score by 200 point's .... That's depressing



Vantage isnt very cpu dependent, especially if you have Physx enabled. Going from 3600 to 4455 on my old QX was only worth like 150pts with physx enabled on my 8800GT's.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 22, 2010)

allll the power 400$ can buy


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 23, 2010)

Afterburner is a total failure here...no voltage control whatsoever. Nvidia Inspector does allow it to some extent. I have a modded bios that I will flash that will allow unlimited voltage control. Follows is a short run I did today with Nvidia Inspector only...

rickss69|MSI Twin FrozrII GTX 460|907/1051/1813|20430|Intel 980X @ 4499MHz


----------



## DOM (Sep 23, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Afterburner is a total failure here...no voltage control whatsoever. Nvidia Inspector does allow it to some extent. I have a modded bios that I will flash that will allow unlimited voltage control. Follows is a short run I did today with Nvidia Inspector only...
> 
> rickss69|MSI Twin FrozrII GTX 460|907/1051/1813|20430|Intel 980X @ 4499MHz



your still running those settings 

i used this to flash my nivida cards  8500/8600/GT/GTS Mod guide...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 23, 2010)

DOM said:


> your still running those settings
> 
> i used this to flash my nivida cards  8500/8600/GT/GTS Mod guide...



They were a winner once, right? 

Not doing to shabby over here either...  http://hwbot.org/competition/msi_hunt_450_460


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don|Gainward GTX 470+GT240|805/905/1610|20915|C2Q 9550 @ 4100Mhz

yes with PhysX, wanted to test the 240 for that


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Sep 25, 2010)

2DividedByZero|Sapphire HD5970|935/1250|P33908|980x @ 4.2GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 25, 2010)

fullinfusion|Sapphire oc 5970 - 8800GT PhysX|900/1200|28823|PII X6@4.11Ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 26, 2010)

*Update*
JrRacinFan|EVGA GTX 460| 910/1820/1005 | 18836 | Intel Core i3 530 @ 4.4Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 26, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 Xfire|965/1340|35065|i7 980X @ 4522 MHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 26, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 Xfire - GT220 PhysX|965/1340|36555|i7 980X @ 4522 MHz


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> *Update*
> JrRacinFan|EVGA GTX 460| 910/1820/1005 | 18836 | Intel Core i3 530 @ 4.4Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100925/Capture051.jpg



Nice new score bro!!!


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry for the double post... but I am still on the way up.... Not finished yet but a little run Here yah go 

20mmrain|EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB SLI|905/1810/1001|32212| i7 860@4.0Ghz






Pretty sure I can get to 33K or 34K now


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Sep 30, 2010)

2DividedByZero|Sapphire HD5970|950/1300|35200|i7 980X@4.6GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

2DividedbyZero said:


> 2DividedByZero|Sapphire HD5970|950/1300|35200|i7 980X@4.6GHz
> 
> [url]http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2866/p35200v59709501300i7980.jpg[/URL]


Dude you update that bios for your Sapphire 5970 yet?
You have great clocks on that gpu and im thinking you probably did upgrade hey?

If not you may want to just to get better clocks.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> fullinfusion|Sapphire oc 5970 - 8800GT for PhysX|800/1200|29809|PII X6@4.11Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/bestyetvanpissxrun2.jpg





fullinfusion said:


> Dude you update that bios for your Sapphire 5970 yet?
> You have great clocks on that gpu and im thinking you probably did upgrade hey?
> 
> If not you may want to just to get better clocks.





fullinfusion said:


> I guess Im catching up to you Intel guy's now?
> fullinfusion|Sapphire oc 5970 - 8800GT for PhysX|950/1300|31881|PII X6@4.11Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/bestyetpissx.jpg



... Calm down my friend 

There is no reason why you couldn't of just edited your first post (of the three) to include the rest you had to say 

I like being the friendly warning before a mod comes along and say's the same thing just sometimes a little less nicely


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> ... Calm down my friend
> 
> There is no reason why you couldn't of just edited your first post (of the three) to include the rest you had to say
> 
> I like being the friendly warning before a mod comes along and say's the same thing just sometimes a little less nicely


Lol ok! be the friendly warning.... and besides Who's counting? I guess you were so Ok I'll give ya that.... I'll go delete the 3 and post just one. I was just showing 3 to show the comparison between the clocks, so If that's a problem click on the post report and tattle on me K! 

New High... I have some Mhz left in the 8800GT im sure. Going to test again. 
fullinfusion|Sapphire oc 5970 - 8800GT for PhysX|1000/1300|32101|PII X6@4.11Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 2, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 Xfire|957/1340|35223|i7 980X @ 4600 MHz


----------



## Techtu (Oct 2, 2010)

@ fullinfusion: I wasn't in any way saying you should delete any of the post's, but considering you did instead you could of just quoted 2 of your posts and included them in the first thread of yours, and I'm not the type of guy to use the "report post" button at all... after all it was just a bit of advice I tried to give in a roundabout kind of way  sorry if I came across a little snotty/cocky.

As for your 8800GT... I'm with ya on that one, you can get more Mhz out of it still


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> @ fullinfusion: I wasn't in any way saying you should delete any of the post's, but considering you did instead you could of just quoted 2 of your posts and included them in the first thread of yours, and I'm not the type of guy to use the "report post" button at all... after all it was just a bit of advice I tried to give in a roundabout kind of way  sorry if I came across a little snotty/cocky.
> 
> As for your 8800GT... I'm with ya on that one, you can get more Mhz out of it still


It's all good bro. I hear what you were saying 

The 8800 gt is almost topped out Im thinking. I have a better chance at clocking my 8800GS that clocks higher so I'm going to see if it adds to my score.

A dumb question, Im running a amd 5970 gpu along side the 8800gt.... can I add the gs card as well and run Vantage?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD5850 Xfire|957/1340|35223|i7 980X @ 4600 MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/Capture112.jpg



It looks like this puny AMD x6 is no match with your mighty Intel cpu ? cpu score that is! 

6 core 12 and threads! VS 6 cores with 6 threads @ 500MHz less


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 2, 2010)

even my 4GHZ i7 can beat that lol poor amd


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> even my 4GHZ i7 can beat that lol poor amd


Haha Ok,
for a guy that posts his system Specs as ...Intel Core I7 870 2.93Ghz @ 4.0Ghz... Hmm K but anywayz  I betcha this pooR Amd chip is just that.... PoOr!!!! 
Like they say.... If you cant run with the big dog's.... STAY ON THE PORCH!!! 

Show or go my friend lol.... Plus I doubt ya can match MetalRacer's marks


----------



## Techtu (Oct 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Haha Ok,
> for a guy that posts his system Specs as ...Intel Core I7 870 2.93Ghz @ 4.0Ghz... Hmm K but anywayz  I betcha this pooR Amd chip is just that.... PoOr!!!!
> Like they say.... If you cant run with the big dog's.... STAY ON THE PORCH!!!
> 
> Show or go my friend lol.... Plus I doubt ya can match MetalRacer's marks



He's actually not too far off that score, but beat's MetalRacer's CPU score by some margin.




Dj-ElectriC said:


> allll the power 400$ can buy
> 
> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3706/3dmarkvantagef.jpg



Pretty sweet score running with his GTX 460


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> He's actually not too far off that score, but beat's MetalRacer's CPU score by some margin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes not far off for sure, Go get him Metal !!!!
Gimme a 460 as PissX accelreator and WohA! 

But dollar for dollar I think I-we gottm beat


----------



## Techtu (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree... however that isn't going to be "we" so far my rig is only bringing me around the 20,000 mark home, so I'm out of this competition for now


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I agree... however that isn't going to be "we" so far my rig is only bringing me around the 20,000 mark home, so I'm out of this competition for now


Fair enough, But on the other hand here is my new mark... The 8800gt is topped out and the next run is going to be the GS card. Im hoping it will yeild a bit better marks! 

fullinfusion|Sapphire oc 5970 - 8800GT for PhysX|1000/1300|32617|PII X6@4.11Ghz


----------



## csmccart42 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Boom! lol*

ATI CF w/no Physx.

csmccart42 | msi Hawk 5770, XFX 5770 | sync'd @ 925/1300 | 17653 |AMD Phenom II X6 1055T@3.2


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> It looks like this puny AMD x6 is no match with your mighty Intel cpu ? cpu score that is!
> 
> 6 core 12 and threads! VS 6 cores with 6 threads @ 500MHz less



No, your AMD did not beat his Intel. Your 8800GT beat his Intel. The CPU 2 test is the Physx test, and even with the 8800GT doing the crunching, counts as part of the cpu score. 

Want proof? Run again without Physx at the same clocks, and check your cpu scores.

Or better yet, ship him your 8800GT for him to run Physx, and see what happens.

Also, look at his CPU Test 1 scores compared to yours, which is pure cpu with no gfx acceleration. His is over 2x faster.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, your AMD did not beat his Intel. Your 8800GT beat his Intel. The CPU 2 test is the Physx test, and even with the 8800GT doing the crunching, counts as part of the cpu score.
> 
> Want proof? Run again without Physx at the same clocks, and check your cpu scores.
> 
> ...


I think you missed my sarcasm on the post but leave it to you for pointing that out to me Wile  but really I think this crappy ol amd rig is still holding its own


----------



## Techtu (Oct 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Well leave it to you for pointing that out to me Wile  but really I think this crappy ol amd rig is still holding its own



Hey these x6 chips do hold their own place, even some Intel fanboys may tell you that... that's an achievement in it's own right  

Besides we've probably not even paid half the amount of money as some of these with the i7's and some of us with x6's still give them a run for their money


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2010)

amd groupies


----------



## Techtu (Oct 2, 2010)

DOM said:


> amd groupies



I admit it too 

the only Intel I ever had was year's ago... was an old Intel Celeron 1Ghz 

But I know Intel has the upper hand and all that, I'm an honest fanboy


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 2, 2010)

hmm 6% difference from my GTX460SLI to that HD5970 on the GPU score, thats nice...


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2010)

i bet intel cost more cuz it has a better performance in synthetic benchmarks 

but if it was amd that cost more you would have a intel


----------



## Techtu (Oct 2, 2010)

DOM said:


> i bet intel cost more cuz it has a better performance in synthetic benchmarks
> 
> but if it was amd that cost more you would have a intel



Nah, I honestly wouldn't I'd scrimp and save every last penny/cent I could to be able to afford the cheapest AMD (if it was that AMD was the more costly one of the two).

Like I said, I'm a TRUE AMD fanboy  .... Besides the GPU department, I've ALWAYS has nVidia there but not a fan of either GPU manufacturer for some reason :s


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 2, 2010)

I prefer intel only for overclock, nothing else.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan | EVGA GTX 460 768MB | 915/1830/993 | 19138 | Core i3 @ 4.64Ghz





No physx run 
JrRacinFan | EVGA GTX 460 768MB | 915/1830/993 | 15080 | Core i3 @ 4.64Ghz


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 2, 2010)

16K for GTX460 768Mb that fing amazing good job


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanx bro!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Oct 2, 2010)

just for shits and giggles, an extreme setting run... X17635  at 24/7 clocks


----------



## HammerON (Oct 13, 2010)

New high with the GTX 470~
W/ PhysX:
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|860/1000/1720|25147|i7 920@4.3GHz






W/out PhysX:





Sorry - I forgot to add GPUz


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 13, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> JrRacinFan | EVGA GTX 460 768MB | 915/1830/993 | 19138 | Core i3 @ 4.64Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/Capture087.jpg
> 
> No physx run
> ...



Nice run... what was your Vcore with that run??? I got something for yah to compete with.... the bad is.... it is 1 am here right now so I will have to run my clocks tomorrow. 

We will have some fun competing now JR   (Since we unlocked the voltages)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2010)

OH that?! IIRC 1.1v card core got some new ram to play with so, I could be benching up a storm soon. Also i have been playing around with card undervolting/overclocking.

@HammerON

Very nice runs!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 13, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> OH that?! IIRC 1.1v card core got some new ram to play with so, I could be benching up a storm soon. Also i have been playing around with card undervolting/overclocking.
> 
> @HammerOn
> 
> Very nice runs!



This EVGA GTX 470 is a beast when it comes to overclocking


----------



## JD15 (Oct 14, 2010)

JD15|Sapphire 5970|735/1010|23492|Phenom II X6 1055T@4.017 GHz

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=101014/3DMark%20Vantage%20-%20JD15%20-%2010-13-2010.jpg


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 15, 2010)

JORANIMO MOFER! 






can someone with an GTX470 upload an X GPU score?


----------



## Asylum (Oct 15, 2010)

2DividedbyZero said:


> 2DividedByZero|Sapphire HD5970|950/1300|35200|i7 980X@4.6GHz
> 
> [url]http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2866/p35200v59709501300i7980.jpg[/URL]



Your image wont load...Please edit it.
Thread updated.


----------



## DOM (Oct 15, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Your image wont load...Please edit it.
> Thread updated.



worked for me


----------



## JD15 (Oct 15, 2010)

DOM said:


> worked for me
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101014/3DMark Vantage - JD15 - 10-13-2010.jpg



My link worked for him. He was referring to 2DividedByZero's image.


----------



## DOM (Oct 15, 2010)

im blind lol


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 16, 2010)

to much fapping to interpron DOM


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2010)

his linked work also lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

NO PHYSX
AthlonX2|GTX470 SLI|625/850/1250|27850|Xeon W3520@4.0 GHz





PHYSX
AthlonX2|GTX470 SLI|725/850/1450|33682|Xeon W3520@4.0 GHz


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2010)

cadaveca| XFX HD5870 1GB | 900/1250 | 19381 | Core i5 @ 4.0Ghz







http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2647431


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 26, 2010)

That's actually pretty impressive. Very very nice.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2010)

Should be good for a bump in my score  using the CCC10.10 c Hot-fix  

fullinfusion|Sapphire oc 5970 - 8800GT for PhysX|1000/1200|32715|PII X6@4.194Ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> cadaveca| XFX HD5870 1GB | 900/1250 | 19381 | Core i5 @ 4.0Ghz
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38655&stc=1&d=1288132315
> ...



Why you go for such an under powered Intel chip?

i was looking at your cpu score and also mine... hmmmm....

Your giving up on amd so fast Cad?  Your having a hard time cooling it? 

from what i can see.... you cant keep that intel chipany cooler then that Amd chip hey?

clock for clock id say that intel should be running 20c ish under load, not 80c

My amd is clocking as well but tonight it's higher and only running 20C full load at 4.2GHz

what gives?

Is that why you sold out on your Hardware?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 28, 2010)

Your scores are inflated due to using a vga for phys-X.

I hold loyalty to real performance, not hardware, bub.

Funny, my 1 gpu is doing 2/3rds the score of your 2 gpus. I think there's something wrong with your rig.


Temps aren't so important in Intel...heat's not a problem, fortunately. Moved to intel, and my one gpu is nearly as fast as 2 on AMD.

Oh, abd that was a pretty weak attempt, bub. you are about 4000 points slow. What's a matter, cheap ram holding you back? Look at the score above mine...yours sucks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Brad, what do you get without the 8800GT in there?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 28, 2010)

Asylum, sry, I did forget to include desktop time, will rebench and report. I thought I was forgetting something...but didn't want to post my whole huge 2560x1600 desktop with secondary monitor.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Your scores are inflated due to using a vga for phys-X.
> 
> I hold loyalty to real performance, not hardware, bub.
> 
> ...


Ah Cad that was  by no means a cheap shot at ya 
I was just rattling your chain a bit. Guess it worked, but anyways all I was asking was I thought you'd be waiting for the BullDozer to come out and up grade that's all.

Oh and yes I do run cheap ram   but it works for now. 
Piece


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Ah Cad that was  by no means a cheap shot at ya
> I was just rattling your chain a bit. Guess it worked, but anyways all I was asking was I thought you'd be waiting for the BullDozer to come out and up grade that's all.
> 
> Oh and yes I do run cheap ram   but it works for now.
> Piece





It's good to have something to bench again.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> It's good to have something to bench again.


Thats cool, and good score too. What did you pay for that chip? Does that chip have hyper threading? 
And temps? outside Im getting at? last night it was -8c here.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brad, what do you get without the 8800GT in there?


Before I changed the CCC drivers David I ran two separate CPU tests to be sure the PissX hack worked (stayed) 

Stock cpu setting without PhysX scored 17343
With PhysX 38070


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, huge jump!

Oh and Brad, i5 doesn't have hyper threading as far as I know.


----------



## claylomax (Oct 31, 2010)

claylomax|GTX480|921/1050/1842|26745|Phenom II X4 965@4.0Ghz


----------



## claylomax (Oct 31, 2010)

claylomax|GTX480|921/1050/1842|12860|Phenom II X4 965@4.0Ghz


----------



## JD15 (Nov 3, 2010)

JD15|Sapphire 5970 - ASUS GT240 (PhysX)|809/1111|27836|Phenom II X6 1055T@4.017 GHz

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=101103/3DMark%20Vantage%20-%20JD15%20-%2011-3-2010.jpg


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 6, 2010)

does anyone know what tags are used to make the score list appear as it does?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> does anyone know what tags are used to make the score list appear as it does?



this?  Tables


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2010)

TABLE=head;autonum=1;autonumtitle=Rank;sort=4d]Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
[/Table


There is also a button to make tables, looks like calendar.



fullinfusion said:


> Thats cool, and good score too. What did you pay for that chip? Does that chip have hyper threading?
> And temps? outside Im getting at? last night it was -8c here.



$200 for the chip.

NO HT.

Load is ~80c. Load for me is IBT for 50 runs, though. Normal load is ~60-ish. I tend to only post 24/7 scores.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2010)

cadaveca| XFX HD5870 1GB | 955/1275 | 20247 | Core i5 @ 4.2Ghz








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2688564

Haven't maxed out the system yet...


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 10, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5970|952/1290|35113|i7 980X @ 4522MHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 10, 2010)

Tri-Fire
MetalRacer|1 HD5850 + 1 HD5970|957/1340 + 952/1290|43429|i7 980X @ 4522MHz


----------



## HammerON (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice runs Metal!


----------



## Helli (Nov 10, 2010)

Here are a few Values with my oc GTX465 SLI. Max Power Draw with this Setup was 816 Watt.

Helli|Palit GTX465 SLI|825/940/1650|33032|i7 920@3.8HGz


----------



## claylomax (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope Asylum update it soon before GTX 580 owners come along.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 10, 2010)

Slight update, but I don't want this adding to the chart yet (even though it does put me up one place) i'm going to go see what I can get with a higher CPU clock.








I love how much I can push my GPU without the need for unlocked voltages


----------



## Asylum (Nov 10, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> NO PHYSX
> AthlonX2|GTX470 SLI|625/850/1250|27850|Xeon W3520@4.0 GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101026/nophysx.jpg
> 
> ...



You need date and time Athlon.



claylomax said:


> I hope Asylum update it soon before GTX 580 owners come along.



Thread updated.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Add me!*

Yogurt_21|MSI GTX 470|804/914/1608|20213|Q6700@3.2Ghz





not my best run but not too bad considering my cpu/mem
sorry about the cpuz speed it keeps on acting like speed step is on and it's not.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 12, 2010)

yogurt_21 said:


> Yogurt_21|MSI GTX 470|804/914/1608|20213|Q6700@3.2Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/gtx470 800 core636.png
> 
> not my best run but not too bad considering my cpu/mem
> sorry about the cpuz speed it keeps on acting like speed step is on and it's not.



Future reference: if you run MSI's Kombustor it'll show the full speed of the CPU


----------



## Techtu (Nov 12, 2010)

*Super pee'd off!!*

For the past half hour... possibly longer I've been trying to get my CPU at 4.2Ghz but I just couldn't get it to load Windows, so I settled for the usual 4.1Ghz I have got in the past but this time I raised my GPU clocks as I've been pushing it lately and it's proved it's something special 

So yeah I go for a run on Vantage and all is all well, infact I get a new score 21196! but before I get a chance to save a screenie I get a damn BSOD! 

Power issue?

EDIT:



Asylum said:


> 10	AthlonX2	EVGA GTX 470	800/1599/851	21134	i7 920@3.9Ghz



I'd of been in 10th position being the only GTX460 ahead of a GTX470


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 12, 2010)

Depends on what the bsod code was.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 12, 2010)

Heres my first run with the GTX 580.

Just a small overclock to start with.

Just hooked it up and going to bed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2010)

Where's the table.. ... nah.. It looks great man. I think I'm still going to keep my 480 since it's going under water...


----------



## Techtu (Nov 12, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Depends on what the bsod code was.



Errm it didn't stay on long enough for me to see + I was too busy shouting at my rig  

I've just realised though I had Cool & Quiet turned on, I've heard this can cause error's with high end clocks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Heres my first run with the GTX 580.
> 
> Just a small overclock to start with.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the awesome run!!! So it's about as powerful in performance as GTX460 1GB SLI, maybe a touch more.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 12, 2010)

NOT SO FAST MY FRIEND

AthlonX2|GTX470|776/1552/951|23097|Xeon W3520 4.0Ghz


----------



## Techtu (Nov 12, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> NOT SO FAST MY FRIEND
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101112/vantage860.jpg



Damn.. I did beat a GTX for a short while, even though I couldn't prove it 

It is actually nice to see a few thousand points between the 2 IMO.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 13, 2010)

Vantage is sooooo 2008.  Lame...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Vantage is sooooo 2008.  Lame...



well then tell futuremark to hurry up and launch 3dmark 11


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry I was being leet.  I cant hear you over how awesome I am...

Vantage 2011 was released just last week...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 13, 2010)

new score for SLI

AthlonX2|GTX470SLI|772/1544/902|38030|Xeon W3520 4.0Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 13, 2010)

MetalRacer|2 HD5850 + 1 HD5970|957/1340 + 952/1290|46772|i7 980X @ 4522MHz


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 13, 2010)

Man I wish I had the money for just an i7 970. Nice score Metal.

Working on base now with the 920 powered trifire. Will have something soon. Think I should update from 10.3s to the 10.10 or 10.10e?


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 13, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Man I wish I had the money for just an i7 970. Nice score Metal.
> 
> Working on base now with the 920 powered trifire. Will have something soon. Think I should update from 10.3s to the 10.10 or 10.10e?



The 10.9 are the best I have tried so far.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 13, 2010)

I think I have those in a download.......somewhere.....


----------



## Asylum (Nov 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Where's the table.. ... nah.. It looks great man. I think I'm still going to keep my 480 since it's going under water...



Not posting a score yet because that was my first run.

Heres the second one.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 13, 2010)

What kind of temps are you getting with that 580?


----------



## JD15 (Nov 13, 2010)

JD15|Sapphire 5970 - ASUS GT240 (PhysX)|840/1154|28400|Phenom II X6 1055T@4.017 GHz

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=101113/3DMark+Vantage+-+JD15+-+11-12-2010.jpg


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 13, 2010)

How is this for a start? Havn't touched ram timings except faw (36) and B2B (4) running 1750 and uncore is 2x that.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Nov 13, 2010)

yogurt_21 said:


> well then tell futuremark to hurry up and launch 3dmark 11



i agree!


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 13, 2010)

Now its going to take longer with everyone in the hospital because of being nutt kicked!


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Nov 13, 2010)

oh ... i was forgotting ....

this i my score, single GPU 

it's nice to se how my sistem get's near multiple gpu's scores.... as shown on some precedents posts


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2010)

AthlonX2|GTX465|750/1500/904|20941|Xeon W3520 3.8Ghz







AthlonX2|GTX465 SLI|750/1500/904|35096|Xeon W3520 3.8Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Nov 14, 2010)

HammerON said:


> What kind of temps are you getting with that 580?



Max temps are around 70c at full load.

About to make another run and will post it shortly.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 14, 2010)

Heres my third run.

Asylum|EVGA GTX 580|927/1107/1854|34034|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 15, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> The 10.9 are the best I have tried so far.



You should try the new 10.10e hotfix.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 15, 2010)

*add this!*

Muhahahaha

mastrdrver|XFX 5870 Tri-fire|900/1200|X24937|i7 920@4.0Ghz


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 18, 2010)

Arctucas|eVGA GTX460 SC EE SLI|925/1100/1850|36196|i7 950@4190


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 18, 2010)

hmm seems I'm bringing shame upon the gtx470's, might have to do something about that.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 20, 2010)

TotalChaos|Asus 5850|960/1175|GTX 460 |715/1430/900|20137 |1055T@3.5Ghz


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 20, 2010)

TotalChaos|Asus 5850|955/1225|GTX 460 PhysX|810/1620/987|20545 |1055T@3.5Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470's SLI||850/1000/1700|40528|i7 920@4.3GHz


----------



## Helli (Nov 26, 2010)

New Components (R3E, E5620) - new Bench. 

Helli|Palit GTX465 SLI|825/940/14650|34187|Xeon E5620@4.1Ghz


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok I fixed my watermark fail in the last post with the X score. Couldn't figure out why then I saw how much I succeeded at leaving the watermark in the default spot.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 28, 2010)

Thread updated...Heres my best run with the 580.

Asylum|EVGA GTX 580|924/1107/1848|35370|i7 980x@4.5Ghz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Nov 28, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> Arctucas|eVGA GTX460 SC EE SLI|925/1100/1850|36196|i7 950@4190
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/Vantage11-19-10.jpg



a GTX460 Sli is impressive .....


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 3, 2010)

TotalChaos|Asus 5850|975/1200|18317 |1055T@3.72Ghz


----------



## erasure (Dec 3, 2010)

Nvidia-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu|Date
erasure
|
EVGA GTX 460 768MB 192bit
 | 900MHz / 1100MHz / 1800MHz | 
P19559 
| 
i7-950@4.1GHz
 | 12/2/10 2:00:57 PM 




Nvidia-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu|Date
erasure
|
*2 x*
EVGA GTX 460 768MB 192bit
*SLI*
 | 870MHz / 1100MHz / 1740MHz | 
P32729 
| 
i7-950@4.1GHz
 | 12/1/10 12:35:29 PM


----------



## Crushgate (Dec 12, 2010)

nearly at 23k lol

Crushgate|Gigabyte GTX470|832/885/1664|22825|PII 965c3@ 3.94Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 13, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5970|1000/1273|35821|i7 980X @ 4.52GHz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 13, 2010)

erasure said:


> Nvidia-Single Core
> 
> 
> Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu|Date
> ...




Thread updated.
Please post your screenshots and table format correctly.


----------



## Mydog (Dec 13, 2010)

New highscore with my old gamer
Mydog|MSI HD5970|1000/1300|+2x MSI HD5870|1020/1330|P48735|i7-980x @ 4739


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 13, 2010)

cadaveca|HD5870|995/1400|P21272|i5-760 @ 4.42ghz


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 17, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben|HD5870+8800GTS|1080/1290|P26201|i7-930 @ 4.37ghz


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Thread updated.
> Please post your screenshots and table format correctly.



Last time was on 12/12, so have some patience.
Asylum has been real good about updating this thread (when he gets time)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 17, 2010)

I am impatient. No doubt. Want to have that rocking score posted! haha.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 18, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> ZenZimZaliben|HD5870+8800GTS|1080/1290|P26201|i7-930 @ 4.37ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101216/3dmarkVantage.png



Holy crap! Nice uncore clock. What kind of vvt volts you need for that?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 18, 2010)

PopcornMachine|HD6950|840/1325|P19668|I7-920 @ 3.6GHz


----------



## wolf (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Asylum, feel like showing me what that single GTX580 can rock in an X score? it will easily be the best single GPU score on the table.

I reckon you can hit X15,000


----------



## Asylum (Dec 19, 2010)

Heres my best run so far with 2 x GTX 580's.

Asylum|EVGA GTX 580's|930/1100/1860|54056|i7 980x@4.53Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2010)

Holy shit man

Compared with your 480's score, that is pretty sweet


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 20, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Holy crap! Nice uncore clock. What kind of vvt volts you need for that?



1.4125V is what I run. Pretty much everything else is on Auto. Well RAM is at 1.66v and QPI is higher also. This gigabyte board does a pretty good job on Auto. I probably could get more out of this chip if I dial in the settings a little more.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 6, 2011)

recently got another 5850, PowerColor PCS+ and crossfired with Sapphire 5850 
BraveSoul|5850 crossfire|725/1000|18311|pII 940@3.6ghz




_______________________




antec1200 filter mod


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2011)

jlewis02|HD5850 x2|770/1125|24758|i7 920@3.2Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2011)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|870/975|43753|Intel i7 970@4.52GHz


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 8, 2011)

My Best run so far, Will OC the GPU to 925-930mhz and then post again. 

HMS1193|MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB |916/988/1832|21244|Intel Core i5 750@4.213GHz


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 10, 2011)

jlewis02|HD5850 x2|770/1125|27147|i7 920@4.0Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2011)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|880/1051|25938|i7 970@4.62GHz


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2011)

new one for me 
Athlonite|2x HIS HD5770 1GB |960/1300|15449 |PHII x4 940BE 3.41GHz



well it's wee bit more than I got the last time I run this Benchie


----------



## wolf (Jan 11, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> My Best run so far, Will OC the GPU to 925-930mhz and then post again.
> 
> HMS1193|MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB |916/988/1832|21244|Intel Core i5 750@4.213GHz
> 
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/8016/1219201054207am.jpg



damn nice score for a GTX460 mate, but I think your memory should go higher, most will do 1000-1050, I lucked out with 1100 rock stable.

my core maxxes out fully stable at 915/1830, I'll need more vcore to get above 925/1850 stable.


----------



## Crushgate (Jan 11, 2011)

first SLI run ever  i think my cpu is bottlenecking 

Crushgate|Gigabyte GTX470 SLI|810/837/1620|31014|PII x4 965 C3@3.96ghz


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 11, 2011)

wolf said:


> damn nice score for a GTX460 mate, but I think your memory should go higher, most will do 1000-1050, I lucked out with 1100 rock stable.
> 
> my core maxxes out fully stable at 915/1830, I'll need more vcore to get above 925/1850 stable.



Well the voltage was set at 1087V which is the max for this card.  But i can still get to run it around 920-925 easily, The max oc for the memory i reached was 1020. Will do it a run again at these clocks.


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's the update. GPU score near the 18K barrier. 

HMS1193|MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB |920/998/1840|21244|Intel Core i5 750@4.42GHz


----------



## Chewers (Jan 12, 2011)

Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3.20Ghz/Abit IP35P/4GB RAM @ 1066Mhz/GTX460SE


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 12, 2011)

Chewers said:


> Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3.20Ghz/Abit IP35P/4GB RAM @ 1066Mhz/GTX460SE



wrong format. no date stamp in image.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 12, 2011)

Chris189|ASUS GeForce GTX 470|815/875/1630|23465|Core i7 930 @ 4Ghz


----------



## Chewers (Jan 14, 2011)

Best i could get out from Palit GTX460SE (reflashed to Palit GTX460 Sonic Platinum bios)
C2D E8200@3.4Ghz/4GB RAM@1066Mhz/Abit IP35P/GTX460SE@875/1000


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

wolf|Gigabyte N460OC-1GI|915/1830/2200|20682|x6 1090T @ 3.8ghz


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 14, 2011)

Chewers said:


> Best i could get out from Palit GTX460SE (reflashed to Palit GTX460 Super Platinum bios)
> C2D E8200@3.4Ghz/4GB RAM@1066Mhz/Abit IP35P/GTX460SE@875/1000
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110113/Capture784.jpg



hmm you seem to be lacking PhysX in ya gpuz maybe thats why the score's a bit low


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> hmm you seem to be lacking PhysX in ya gpuz maybe thats why the score's a bit low



it must be, CPU test 2 shows 9fps, should be over 100-150 with a GTX460 pushing the physx


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 14, 2011)

that's what I thought most cpu scores with physx enabled seem to be alot better than without


----------



## t_ski (Jan 14, 2011)

wolf, I can't see anything with those annoying programs in the way :shadedshu


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol


----------



## wolf (Jan 15, 2011)

t_ski said:


> wolf, I can't see anything with those annoying programs in the way :shadedshu



updated vantage score

actually... this appears to just be my desktop, how silly of me...


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Asylum (Jan 17, 2011)

Chewers said:


> Best i could get out from Palit GTX460SE (reflashed to Palit GTX460 Sonic Platinum bios)
> C2D E8200@3.4Ghz/4GB RAM@1066Mhz/Abit IP35P/GTX460SE@875/1000
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110113/Capture784.jpg



No date and time...Also incorrect table formate...Edit your post.


Thread updated.


----------



## Chewers (Jan 17, 2011)

omg, then take the picture and check details if u are so unsure its mine score.. LOL


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2011)

Chewers said:


> omg, then take the picture and check details if u are so unsure its mine score.. LOL



Hey, I don't like the rule either, but it is the rule. Follow it, or your score doesn't get posted. You can select where the tpu watermark goes when you upload it. All you have to do is select a different corner.






Also, you can't use these: / or \

you have to use these: |


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 20, 2011)

MetalRacer|XFX HD5970|1000/1260|35999|i7 980X @ 4.6GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 23, 2011)

Quad-Fire
MetalRacer|2 X HD5970's|950/1250|46948|i7 980X @ 4.62GHz


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 23, 2011)

jlewis02|HD5850 x2|980/1125|30404|i7 930@4.2Ghz


----------



## chris189 (Jan 23, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> jlewis02|HD5850 x2|940/1200|29562|i7 930@4Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110123/Capture1.png



Go back to your bios and set your FSB to 200 and your multiplier to 20.  Set your memory to it's proper ratio.  Then Lock your Northbridge and QPI to a 1:1 ratio.  3609/ 7218 qpi.  Then run the benchmark again.  You will see a fair amount of gain on your cpu score but mostly your gpu score will go up  QPI clock is what feeds your Graphics cards pci-e bus and enhances throughput.  GOOD LUCK!  POST BACK RESULTS!


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 24, 2011)

I will try that thanx.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 24, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> I will try that thanx.



Post a shot of cpu-z's main page and memory page.  Make sure the frequencies are the same.  Also, I take it you have Hyperthreading disabled?  Since your Vcore is so low.  I'm running that 200x20 multi @ 4009Mhz, 1:1 ratio QPI/ Memory Frequencies with Hyperthreading enabled and vdroop disabled @ 1.4V Vcore, 1.4V QPI @ 70-75C MAX on my Core i7 930 lapped with lapped Cocage true spirit and IC Diamond paste.  I'm putting together my New Lian Li PC V354 build and still perfecting the cooling design.  I'm going to be using Arctic Silver Ceramique.  Hopefully the temps will still be acceptable! 

LATER DUDE


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 24, 2011)

HT is on and voltage is at 1.31v now.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 24, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> HT is on and voltage is at 1.31v now.



Wow, those are really low voltages for 4ghz.  I have an ASUS Rampage II Gene.  You should run it through 2 runs of intel burn test at Maximum stress level and 32 threads.  See if it's stable, i doubt that it will pass at that voltage.  With my bios set to 1.4V core voltage and 1.4V QPI.  Vdroop enabled results in added voltage in windows, disabled results in reduced voltage in windows.  Vdroop disabled makes your temps lower while still being stable.  The vcore in windows, sits at around 1.36-1.38V.  I can run it through intel burn test and pass.  It will heat your cpu to it's absolute maximum temperature, so make sure your running cool.  Post a confirmation of if you pass and your core temps while it's running with everest or equivalent.  The cool thing about intel burn test is you can know if your overclock is stable in just a couple minutes!  I rely on this more than Prime95 since i've witnessed running Prime95 in blend or any other mode for 12 hours with 0 errors.  Then run it through 10-15 passes of intel burn test and FAIL!  that's like only 2 hours.  It pushes the CPU so far into it's maximum performance output!  It's crazy how insanely powerful these Core i7s are!  They have tons of peformance available past 100% utilization.  If you know what i mean?  Like there are intensity levels at given utilization levels. I'm curious for your results!! 

Later dude


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 24, 2011)

Quad-Fire
MetalRacer|2 X HD5970's|980/1250|47179|i7 980X @ 4.61GHz


----------



## chris189 (Jan 24, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Quad-Fire
> MetalRacer|2 X HD5970's|980/1250|47179|i7 980X @ 4.61GHz
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110123/Capture207.jpg




Lock down your QPI Frequency with your Memory Controller frequency.  Added memory bandwidth, and more performance.  Locking down the Memory Controller with your QPI Quick path will allow for a more linear data path for your memory and qpi to talk to eachother.  Your score should go up by doing this!  Give it a shot and post back!!!!

Ideal rate
QPI Data Rate @ 7218Mhz /2 = 3609Mhz
Memory Controller Data Rate @ 3609Mhz
QPI Rate Divided By Memory controller data rate = 1:1 Ratio.

later

*UPDATE*
I may be getting ahead of myself.  I'll do some further experimentation to find the ideal ratio for best performance.  1:1 ratio is ideal for any configuration for compatibility and linearity.  So far I have come to a post-conclusion of a non-linear QPI/Northbridge ie memory controller data rate may perform better by a tiny amount.  This is only a little research.  When i get home from work I'm going to do some hands on testing and post results.  With what tests I have done personal in regards to Everest/ AIDA64s memory/ cpu cache benchmark.  Linear QPI/ Northbridge ratios equal better performance across the board compared to 3207 northbridge frequency and 7218 qpi.  More is better.  If you can boot at 8821 qpi and 4411 northbridge frequency that will give your memory an additional 10GB/s of memory bandwidth and approximately 20+ Additional CPU Cache GB/s.


----------



## Krony (Jan 27, 2011)

Krony|eVGA GTX580SC|910/1820/1025|33584|i7 950@4.2Ghz


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 28, 2011)

*add me*

yogurt_21|MSI GTX480|850/1700/990|26744|i7 950@3.68Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Jan 29, 2011)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|860/1025|43272|i7 970@4.63


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 29, 2011)

chris189 said:


> Lock down your QPI Frequency with your Memory Controller frequency.
> 
> Ideal rate
> QPI Data Rate @ 7218Mhz /2 = 3609Mhz
> ...



I would like to see what conclusion you come to. It was to my understanding that QPI and IMC freq were supposed to be different to prevent possible errors. what is the opinion from others?


----------



## chris189 (Jan 29, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> I would like to see what conclusion you come to. It was to my understanding that QPI and IMC freq were supposed to be different to prevent possible errors. what is the opinion from others?



Well pulling a 1:1 ratio with the qpi/ memory controller yields memory bandwidth gains but isn't 1:1 with the memory itself.  It depends on what speed your memory runs at.  More memory controller speed equals more memory throughput.  More QPI speeds equals more CPU L(x) cache throughput.  From what i've read, people who run a 3207 memory controller data rate who have ddr3-1600 yields a 1:1 ratio with the memory modules and the memory controller.  That does translate into more performance.  Although memory controller data rates did increase memory bandwidth equally as you go up.  I know that i've ran a QPI 8821/ 4410 memory controller and had memory data rates of 28GB/s!  compared to 19-20GB/s on the 3609 memory controller data rate.  The QPI rate is supposed to control L(1,2,3) cache and also feeds your bus's.  Including the PCIe bus.  I can't boot at 8821 QPI now, I was only able to boot at that once.  Pulled some crazy scores on some tests though!  Exceeding that of much higher end cpu's with that 8821 QPI.  At the 7218 it doesn't really stand out so much.  Again QPI rate generates a huge amount of heat.  The best way to test this theory is by turning your QPI to "slow mode" in the bios and test the memory controller at 3207 and 3609 and see where the results are with the GPU score and CPU score.  I'll run some tests on Vantage once i get some time and a day off.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 29, 2011)

Edited post new score.
 3DMark Vantage Compilation


----------



## Asylum (Jan 30, 2011)

HammerON said:


> HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|860/1025|43272|i7 970@4.63
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110129/Capture002301.jpg



Wow Hammer thats insane....That beat my 480's score.

Did the new drivers give a performance boost?

Thread updated.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure becuase I never tried at the same settings with the old drivers. May have though...
Strange as I couldn't get the core higher on the gpu's. Used to be able to get them up to 880, but I was able to get the memory higher with the new drivers


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gas2100|MSI GTX480|701/924/1401|P22797|i7 860@3.6Ghz








better then my Q8300 + 460 combo


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 2, 2011)

*ignore me*

yogurt_21|2x MSI GTX480|823/1646/992|40574|i7 950@3.81Ghz




aha it was faster with newer drivers


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 3, 2011)

AlienIsGOD|2x 4850|666/1016|12246|Q9450@2.66ghz

 

sorry for the pics, I ran the trial version


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 3, 2011)

*add me*

yogurt_21|2x MSI GTX480|882/1764/1052|43977|i7 950@4.2Ghz






Edit: updated, gpu's seem to be craving more volts, will mess more around with that later along with finding the cpu max. but for now it's a decent score with only 2 nvidia scores higher. 2nd bench tonight I'm a handful away from the next thousand marker.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 3, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> yogurt_21|2x MSI GTX480|865/1730/1052|43642|i7 950@4.2Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110202/ScreenHunter_03 Feb. 02 19.55.gif
> 
> sorry for the damn icon bar blocking the mem speed, but you should be able to see it in afterburner in the background. can always run again if necessary, gpu's are hardly tapped and I think there's still some room on the cpu as well.



Nice run yogurt
I don't think I can beat that score
Can't wait for the GTX 590 (and a nice waterblock)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 3, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Nice run yogurt
> I don't think I can beat that score
> Can't wait for the GTX 590 (and a nice waterblock)



Thanks

a 590 would definetly pair with your cpu well, seems like your rig has more to show us but the 470's are tapped. you notice how vantage seems to crash at lower clocks than 3d11? wonder what that's about?


----------



## Mydog (Feb 11, 2011)

improved my score a little.

Mydog|MSI HD5970|1000/1300|+2x MSI HD5870|1020/1330|P49223|i7-980x @4716


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice score Mydog

Now break the 50K barrier already


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 11, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Nice score Mydog
> 
> Now break the 50K barrier already



second this. you're soooooo close.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 11, 2011)

OK guys I'm gonna go for 50k to night then


----------



## wolf (Feb 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> OK guys I'm gonna go for 50k to night then



doiiiiii, so close you can taste it.

is it spicy?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> OK guys I'm gonna go for 50k to night then


Im sure you can get a tiny bit more outta that cpu, but those ati cards are Id say at there limit.... Just get it nice and cold in your room and good luck!


----------



## Asylum (Feb 20, 2011)

Thread updated...If your score is not posted it was not submitted correctly.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2011)

HammerON|GTX 580 SLI|900/1025|53147|i7 970@4.63GHz


----------



## wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

HammerON said:


> HammerON|GTX 580 SLI|900/1025|53147|i7 970@4.63GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110222/Capture008706.jpg



it never ends does it?

that is one freaky-fast system.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2011)

No, sadly it never ends
Still haven't beat Asylum's record...


----------



## wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

well you only just got those waterblocks on yeah? give it time man, I bet theres more room for speed on the 580's, and your 6 core is already clocked faster. also 580's are seeing their primetime at the moment in terms of driver performance gains.


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 23, 2011)

MetalRacer| XFX 5970 |1000/1250|37344|i7 980X @ 4.61GHz


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> No, sadly it never ends
> Still haven't beat Asylum's record...



but you did beat me by nearly 10k, that's gotta be something. lol


----------



## johnspack (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow my system is old and slow.....  but should update my stats anyways.
johnspack| EVGA gtx285 x2 | 666/1242/1583 | 25220 | Q9450@3.72Ghz


----------



## JD15 (Feb 25, 2011)

JD15|EVGA GeForce GTX 570 SLI|797/975|34205|Phenom II X6 1055T@3.823 GHz


----------



## JD15 (Mar 8, 2011)

JD15|EVGA GeForce GTX 570 SLI|850/1070|36509|Phenom II X6 1055T@3.921 GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2011)

rickss69|Diamond 5850|1030/1250|22470|i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz


----------



## dumo (Mar 8, 2011)

Dumo|Asus GTX 580 CUII|993/1170/1986|33339|I7 2600K@5772.5Mhz


----------



## chris189 (Mar 9, 2011)

dumo said:


> Dumo|Asus GTX 580 CUII|993/1170|33339|I7 2600K@5772.5Mhz
> 
> http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/4148/screenshot031i.png



Just to let you know.  Your single GTX 580 is just jaw dropping!  OMG how did u pull of an overclock like that?  Anyway I have 2 GTX 470s @ 800Mhz each and my gpu score is slightly higher than yours.  That shows how insane your 1 card is performing!!!

LATER

*UPDATE*

I'm running a core i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz, and 2 GTX 470s in SLI @ 800Mhz and I got a total score of 37,980 or so and a GPU score at around 34,000.  I'll post up later tonight.  Mess around with Physx and your GPU or CPU.  Makes a huge difference on your score in my experience.


----------



## dumo (Mar 9, 2011)

chris189 said:


> Just to let you know.  Your single GTX 580 is just jaw dropping!


Thanks Chris

I think my 580 is an average clocker, most of 580 can run higher core with 1.2Vgpu on air


----------



## HammerON (Mar 9, 2011)

HammerON|EVGA GTX580|970/1100|36136|i7 970@4.63GHz





HammerOn|EVGA GTX 580 SLI|935/1100|54713|i7 970@4.63GHz





Finally beat Asylum's 580(s)


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 10, 2011)

TotalChaos|PNY GTX570|821/1050/16482|26819|PII X4 B55@4.22hz






http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2960048


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2011)

20mmrain|XFX HD6950 Xfire|951/1303|P31485|i7 860@4.03Ghz

My New Vantage score with out.... My PhysX score.... I love it not only a nice overall score but a 34000 GPU score makes me giggle!!!


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 13, 2011)

hey guys. are this results all with ppu on?


----------



## Asylum (Mar 13, 2011)

HammerON said:


> HammerON|EVGA GTX580|970/1100|36136|i7 970@4.63GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110309/Capture032958.jpg
> 
> HammerOn|EVGA GTX 580 SLI|935/1100|54713|i7 970@4.63GHz
> ...




Nice job Hammer....Bout time someone stepped up and took me down.
Been on top for almost 2 years now.





p3gaz_001 said:


> hey guys. are this results all with ppu on?



Just the Nvidia cards.


Thread updated.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 13, 2011)

ok, i'll post mine then ^^


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 13, 2011)

HossHuge|MSI 4800 series Tri-Fire 4850x2+4830|4850's(690/1020) 4830(700/1050)|P18704|PII x6 1055@3.780Mhz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 13, 2011)

p3gaz_001|EVGA GTX580|960/1920/2300|P36045|i7 975EE @4.6Ghz






OK, is not correct (no date & time). let me do another run.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Asylum! I know that I will not stay on top long

And so it goes...


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 15, 2011)

should we continue with this 3dmvantage version, since the 1.1 version has ppu disabled by default ?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 15, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> should we continue with this 3dmvantage version, since the 1.1 version has ppu disabled by default ?



I've been curious about this as well i mean now that most of our nv scores won't have ppu on the cpu tests they'll drop a bit. 

to me we at least need to start the nv scores over if not move to a new thread.

will be runnign again later this week, got the gpu's tweaked to 920MHZ but the damn cpu is having stability issues at 4.4, might need to revamp my phase unit again and see what this chip will really do.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 15, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> I've been curious about this as well i mean now that most of our nv scores won't have ppu on the cpu tests they'll drop a bit.
> 
> to me we at least need to start the nv scores over if not move to a new thread.
> 
> will be runnign again later this week, got the gpu's tweaked to 920MHZ but the damn cpu is having stability issues at 4.4, might need to revamp my phase unit again and see what this chip will really do.



mmmhm... i think i'm going to use the old version of 3dmark vantage, wich enables ppu, gaining much points on sistems single vga card based.

in maximum two weeks time i'll but my vga on water, as at now, i can run my 580 @ 950/960 on the core.... stock cooling... (but needs too much voltage)


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Gas2100|Asus GTX480|802/966/1604|25524|i7 860@3.72Ghz


----------



## dumo (Mar 17, 2011)

Dumo|Asus GTX580 CUII SLI|946/1104/1892|48075|i7 2600K@5733.2Mhz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 17, 2011)

dumo said:


> Dumo|Asus GTX580 CUII SLI|946/1104/1892|48075|i7 2600K@5733.2Mhz
> 
> \[/QUOTE]
> 
> powerfull system! :rockout:


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 19, 2011)

edit,


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 19, 2011)

*2DividedbyZero|HD5970+5850|885/1250|P42498|i7 980X @ 4.33GHz*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 20, 2011)

rickss69|5970/5870|950/1200|37768|i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz


----------



## Krony (Mar 21, 2011)

Krony|eVGA GTX580SC|955/1910/1050|34460|i7 950@4.2Ghz


----------



## Boilerhog (Mar 21, 2011)

*Boilerthog*

Boilerhog|GTX 480|864/941/1729|P32030|QX9770 @ 3.8GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 21, 2011)

Boilerhog - Copy/Paste this text to your submission please...

Boilerhog|GTX 480|864/941/1729|32030|QX9770 @ 3.8GHz


----------



## compudaze (Mar 22, 2011)

compudaze|CFX Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Unlocked|1000/1450|41312|Core i7 2600K@5.352Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 22, 2011)

compudaze said:


> compudaze|CFX Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Unlocked|1000/1450|41312|Core i7 2600K@5.352Ghz
> 
> http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/compudaze/Benchmarks/Vantage41312.jpg



Not far off the HWBot record... http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...e___performance_2x_radeon_hd_6950_41513_marks


----------



## compudaze (Mar 22, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Not far off the HWBot record... http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...e___performance_2x_radeon_hd_6950_41513_marks



Argh... I was 1st for a few days. I'm Going to try a pass with a higher CPU overclock next.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 22, 2011)

we've got new benchmarks, i think it's time to update the first page ^^^^^^


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 24, 2011)

p3gaz_001|EVGA GTX580|975/1950/2316|P36574|i7 975X@4609.5Mhz


----------



## Asylum (Mar 27, 2011)

Thread updated.


----------



## Krony (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll post another as i guess with me forgetting to show the date it was not good enough 
Krony|eVGA GTX580SC|960/1920/1050|P34631|i7 950@4.255Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Mar 28, 2011)

Heres my new best for single and dual

Asylum|EVGA GTX 580|954/1110|36610|i7 970@4.62Ghz






Asylum|EVGA GTX 580's|932/1103|55165|i7 970@4.62Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> p3gaz_001|EVGA GTX580|975/1950/2316|P36574|i7 975X@4609.5Mhz
> 
> http://www.xtremeshack.com/immagine/i86420_3dmarkvantage46ghzhtoff.jpg





Asylum said:


> Heres my new best for single and dual
> 
> Asylum|EVGA GTX 580|954/1110|36610|i7 970@4.62Ghz
> 
> ...



Well it didn't take too long for my scores to be beat


----------



## dumo (Mar 28, 2011)

Try it with new rev. Vantage


----------



## Alcpone30 (Mar 28, 2011)

Many, many, many moons ago I started the 3dmark06 compilation on tpu, I cant remember the member who took over the batten from me, but this compilation is a credit to asylum 

I just need a new rig so I can play again, ive been in the land of the laptop for too long.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2011)

It is neat to look at the scores of some older "good" cards versus what we have now. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25995&highlight=3DMark+06


----------



## Alcpone30 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats my old profile, if only I could remember my account details so I could log into it lol

Can anyone help?????


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2011)

PM a mod for help...


----------



## Alcpone30 (Mar 28, 2011)

HammerON said:


> PM a mod for help...



Haha yeah that would be a good start.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 29, 2011)

p3gaz_001|EVGA GTX580|987/1974/2370|P36615|i7 975X@4549.5Mhz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 29, 2011)

Asylum said:


> Heres my new best for single and dual
> 
> Asylum|EVGA GTX 580|954/1110|36610|i7 970@4.62Ghz
> 
> ...



i really love to have a second 580! .. think i've got a lucky one now!!!


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 29, 2011)

Asylum said:


> Thread updated.



it seems like this 3d is going to updated more often


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> p3gaz_001|EVGA GTX580|987/1974/2370|P36615|i7 975X@4549.5Mhz
> 
> http://www.xtremeshack.com/immagine/i86973_pegaz3dmvantage1.jpg





p3gaz_001 said:


> i really love to have a second 580! .. think i've got a lucky one now!!!





p3gaz_001 said:


> it seems like this 3d is going to updated more often



Please use the multi-quote button or edit your post instead on posting three times in a row.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm sorry.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 14, 2011)

How about some 3 way action.

Could of went higher but my Antec 1200 wont push 3 and my overclock any higher.

Asylum|GTX 580 TRI|932/2200|63536|i7 970@4.5Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Apr 14, 2011)

Freak'n sweet Asylum!!!


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 15, 2011)

MetalRacer|ASUS 5850 |975/1360|22479|i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 15, 2011)

Heres a new top score for a single.

Asylum|GTX 580|958/2232|36721|i7 970@4.62Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2011)

Your back on top again


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 18, 2011)

p3gaz_001|GTX 580|995/1990|36933|i7 975X@4.52Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 18, 2011)

Asylum|GTX 580|962/2232|37030|i7 970@4.62Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice scores guys

I might have to see what I can do...


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 18, 2011)

p3gaz_001|GTX 580|1002/2004/1213|37105|i7 975X@4.52Ghz 

no way i can beat an x6  but i'm having fun ...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you guys tried the new drivers yet?


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 18, 2011)

i'm about to do that....


----------



## Asylum (Apr 19, 2011)

You have a great clocking card there p3gaz....Thats about it for mine.

Asylum|GTX 580|970/2232|37224|i7 970@4.62Ghz


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 19, 2011)

lonewolf/EVGA GTX 260/602/1026/1296/10738/i7 920@ 4 gig


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 19, 2011)

Asylum said:


> You have a great clocking card there p3gaz....Thats about it for mine.
> 
> Asylum|GTX 580|970/2232|37224|i7 970@4.62Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110418/Vantage 580516.jpg



thanks! the only problem is my cpu  i think you can go much higher thant that ....btw you are still below on gpu score


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 19, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> lonewolf/EVGA GTX 260/602/1026/1296/10738/i7 920@ 4 gig
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110419/4 gig screen.png



how did you get that score!? 4ghz cpu and a gtx 260 making score more than a 970 or a 580 ???


----------



## Techtu (Apr 19, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> how did you get that score!?



He got 10K something... that's not rivalling the 580's... 

I've highlighted the lowest scoring 460 GTX below for quick reference to compare.



Spoiler






Asylum said:


> Nvidia-Single Core
> Rank*
> Username*
> Card*
> ...


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 19, 2011)

Techtu said:


> He got 10K something... that's not rivalling the 580's...
> 
> I've highlighted the lowest scoring 460 GTX below for quick reference to compare.



edit u.u

what an idiot (i am.)


----------



## Techtu (Apr 19, 2011)

You very almost got me convinced too there for a moment


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 19, 2011)

lol


----------



## Asylum (Apr 19, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> lonewolf/EVGA GTX 260/602/1026/1296/10738/i7 920@ 4 gig
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110419/4 gig screen.png




Do another run wolf and set your GPU core to 680 and memory to 1100...It should handle that.

Vantage is a GPU bench mark mainly.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 19, 2011)

Techtu|MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1Gb|930/2060|21071|AMD 1055T @ 3.82







EDIT: new score = highest 460GTX single card score 

Techtu|MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1Gb|940/2060|21500|AMD 1055T @4Ghz


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 20, 2011)

*new run over clock on vid card*

Lonewolf/evga gtx 260/679/1109/1462/11791/i7, 920/4 gig


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Asylum said:


> Do another run wolf and set your GPU core to 680 and memory to 1100...It should handle that.
> 
> Vantage is a GPU bench mark mainly.



done but it wont stay there. I might go higher to see what it will do but it runs too hot to leave there wile gaming. One day maybee I'll get a big boy vid card and some good cooling.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 22, 2011)

p3gaz_001|2 GTX 580|985/1970/1185|53335|i7 975X@4.52Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 22, 2011)

Quad-Fire
MetalRacer|2 X HD5970's|988/1240|48241|i7 980X @ 4.61GHz


----------



## Techtu (Apr 22, 2011)

I think we all should run the benchmark using our stock clocks only and make a nice chart  - it would be useful for those who don't plan to overclock their rigs.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 24, 2011)

MetalRacer|ASUS 5850|975/1360|23758|i7 980X @ 4.61GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 24, 2011)

MetalRacer|Xfire 5850's|957/1360|37184|i7 980X @ 4.61GHz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 26, 2011)

Thread updated.


----------



## D007 (Apr 27, 2011)

D007|Visiontek 5850|985/1150|21433|i7 960 @ 4.4GHz

Hope that screen is ok.. I didn't see any numbers on the right side for "results" when the test ended. I had to hit submit.. Is that normal?


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 29, 2011)

MetalRacer|2 X HD5970's|960/1250|42048|i7 920 @ 4.74GHz


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice run metal! How do you like your i7 970?


----------



## Frizz (Apr 29, 2011)

Fresh run today with some reasonable OC on my GPU's. Imo i'd easily pass 40k if I could unlock these babies  

Random|2 X HD6950's|960/1400|37540|i7 2600k @5ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 29, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Nice run metal! How do you like your i7 970?



Thanks HammerON, but thats my trusty old high revving i7 920.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Thanks HammerON, but thats my trusty old high revving i7 920.



Shoot my bad
I guess I can't read to well in my old age


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 30, 2011)

Gawd, is my rig so bad?
 Daym Bulldozer where you @


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 30, 2011)

Asylum said:


> Thread updated.



my dual video card score isn't there...


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 30, 2011)

20mmrain|2 X EVGA GTX580|833/1666/2011|P49473|i7 2600k @ 4.5ghz

Man I think I can  take the Duel card Lead with a little more clock on my GPU or CPU.


----------



## wolf (Apr 30, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> 20mmrain|2 X EVGA GTX580|833/1666/2011|P49473|i7 2600k @ 4.5ghz
> 
> Man I think I can  take the Duel card Lead with a little more clock on my GPU or CPU.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41934&stc=1&d=1304195460



dude that will be piss easy, youre at 833mhz core on those 580's.... they have a lot more left in them I'm sure. 900 core should be a show in with some more juice.
your CPU is already honking but upping that sure wont hurt your bench scores.

Make me a happy man and run an extreme preset score plz?  I'd hazard a guess at X22,000

 to an insanely fast system


----------



## HammerON (May 1, 2011)

Good luck and I hope you are water cooling those cards if you are going to ramp up the voltage


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2011)

I couldn't help but notice there weren't any 6970's in the list...

t_ski|Sapphire 6970|880/1375|23039|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (May 5, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> my dual video card score isn't there...




p3gaz_001|2 GTX 580|980/1960/1173|55973|i7 970 ES @4.54Ghz


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2011)

The folding team is looking for some help with this years Chimp Challenge.  There is alot of great hardware here.  Give us a hand until 5-15.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139673


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

^^^^^^


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> The folding team is looking for some help with this years Chimp Challenge.  There is alot of great hardware here.  Give us a hand until 5-15.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139673



I would not mind helping at all if I knew how to get started.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

Thanks rickss69!

Just go to this link and a folding member will help you get set-up. It is a lot easier than it was in past years!!!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=139673

Sorry for being off-topic for this thread


----------



## Asylum (May 10, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> p3gaz_001|2 GTX 580|980/1960/1173|55973|i7 970 ES @4.54Ghz



Thats because you dont have time and date in your screen shot.

Thread updated.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse|Sapphire 5850 Crossfire|910/1200|30468|i5 2500k @ 4.9Ghz


----------



## LordJummy (May 31, 2011)

With physics on cpu. Just for fun:


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 7, 2011)

lonewolf/nvidia GTX 580/930/1100/1860/28078/I7 920@4 Gig


----------



## Asylum (Jun 7, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> lonewolf/nvidia GTX 580/930/1100/1860/28078/I7 920@4 Gig
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110606/vantage oc 580.png



6th place with that run Wolf...Not bad.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Jun 7, 2011)

single card.

p3gaz_001|EVGA GTX 580|990/1980/1165|37405|i7 980X @ 4.63Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Jun 8, 2011)

Heres my best run to date.

Asylum|GTX 580|983/1113|37579|i7 970@4.62Ghz


----------



## wolf (Jun 8, 2011)

Asylum said:


> 6th place with that run Wolf...Not bad.



not only am I taking 6th place from him, I'm taking 5th from your GTX480 

wolf|Gigabyte GTX570 oc|925/1850/4500|30606|i5 2500K @ 3.4ghz


----------



## Krony (Jun 8, 2011)

wolf said:


> not only am I taking 6th place from him, I'm taking 5th from your GTX480
> 
> wolf|Gigabyte GTX570 oc|925/1850/4500|30606|i5 2500K @ 3.4ghz
> 
> ...



Nice score with a single 570


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Jun 9, 2011)

Single Card.

p3gaz_001|EVGA GTX 580|1000/2000/1163|38147|i7 980X @ 4.63Ghz


----------



## wolf (Jun 9, 2011)

Krony said:


> Nice score with a single 570



cheers man, I've fallen in love with this card, so far it has clocked the highest Vantage and 3Dmark 11 scores for a single GTX 570 on TPU 

due in part to having a 2500K to help it out, this chip seems to let it breathe a hec of a lot more than the 1090T did, even at stock clocks.


----------



## Bucknuts77 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Bucknuts77|EVGA GTX 570|850/1100/1700|28274|AMD 1090T@4.2Ghz*

Bought the 570 for my daughters new build, but after testing it, my daughter is getting my old 6870, lol


----------



## Asylum (Jul 1, 2011)

Thread updated...Sorry it took me so long to update.

Tring to get back in school and been real busy.


----------



## Krony (Jul 8, 2011)

Krony|Sli Evga GTX580 3Gb|935/1870/1002|50183|i7 950@4.25Ghz
P50183


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 11, 2011)

MetalRacer|Xfire 5850's|956/1360|38114|i7 980X @ 4.91GHz


----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> FreedomEclipse|Sapphire 5850 Crossfire|910/1200|30468|i5 2500k @ 4.9Ghz
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/Vantage5850Crossfire.jpg



Nice work man


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> Nice work man



Cheers Bro

------------------------------------

FreedomEclipse|XFX 6970 Crossfire|900|1375|9857|i5 2500k@4.9Ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2011)

(FIH) The Don|ASUS EAH 5870 1GB|900/1250|22529|i7 2600K @ 4700MHz


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## p3gaz_001 (Aug 7, 2011)

p3gaz_001|GTX 580 SLI|940/1880/1100|54697|i7 980X @ 4.64Ghz






can't push more those 580's, too lazy to change thermal grease... i'll be updating dual gpu score after doing that.

ps .. this score http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3138606 was the previous one that wasn't accepted.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 20, 2011)

claylomax|GTX480 SLI|830/950/1660|20750|Phenom II X4 965@4.1Ghz


----------



## claylomax (Sep 6, 2011)

Please update.


----------



## claylomax (Sep 14, 2011)

Is this thread on anymore?


----------



## Asylum (Sep 22, 2011)

Updated!


----------



## Altered (Sep 23, 2011)

Altered | XFX HD6950 | 840/1325 | 21549 | i5 2500K@4.5Ghz


----------



## lonewolf (Sep 24, 2011)

lonewolf|EVGAgtx580|951/1902/2149|25239|i7920@4.1    GPUZ didnt show my vid card settings but I listed the actual settings used.


----------



## Altered (Sep 25, 2011)

update
Altered | XFX HD6950 | 870/1350 | 22568 | i5 2500K@4.8Ghz





For some reason gpuz didnt read the correct settings on my card. I added a SS of the Vantage results page with actual settings.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 10, 2011)

20mmrain|EVGA GTX580 SLI|849/1002/1698|P50602|i7 2600K @ 4.5 Ghz





A new score for me


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 11, 2011)

15th Warlock | PNY GTX580 3-Way SLI | 772/1544/2004 | P60317 | i7 2600K@5Ghz






I cannot OC my cards by a single Mhz for some reason after installing the 285.38 beta drivers for Rage , may try to OC once WHQL drivers are release, I got a feeling I can squeeze a few more marks from my rig


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 11, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> 15th Warlock | PNY GTX580 3-Way SLI | 772/1544/2004 | P60317 | i7 2600K@5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111011/Vantage.jpg
> 
> I cannot OC my cards by a single Mhz for some reason after installing the 285.38 beta drivers for Rage , may try to OC once WHQL drivers are release, I got a feeling I can squeeze a few more marks from my rig



Try using MSI Afterburner 2.2 Beta 8 Also uninstall ROG connect if you have it installed it causes issues.... I had the same problem with my rig until I figured that out. If that doesn't work let me know we will figure it out for yah... Nice score.... Can't wait for my PSU to get here so we can compete with my other card  Plus I have a ton of buddies who have also been saying precision has been acting crappy lately. Get rid of it and use... MSI AB


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 11, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Try using MSI Afterburner 2.2 Beta 8 Also uninstall ROG connect if you have it installed it causes issues.... I had the same problem with my rig until I figured that out. If that doesn't work let me know we will figure it out for yah... Nice score.... Can't wait for my PSU to get here so we can compete with my other card  Plus I have a ton of buddies who have also been saying precision has been acting crappy lately. Get rid of it and use... MSI AB



Will download MSI Afterburner and give it a shot, Precision used to let me OC my cards, but after installing the new beta drivers I cannot OC anymore, thanks for your advice!  Good luck with your new PSU mate!


----------



## Asylum (Oct 14, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> 15th Warlock | PNY GTX580 3-Way SLI | 772/1544/2004 | P60317 | i7 2600K@5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111011/Vantage.jpg
> 
> I cannot OC my cards by a single Mhz for some reason after installing the 285.38 beta drivers for Rage , may try to OC once WHQL drivers are release, I got a feeling I can squeeze a few more marks from my rig



No date on your screenshot.

Some nice runs Everyone!!


----------



## Danchich (Nov 1, 2011)

Danchich|MSI 6950|970/1400|26379|i7-2600K@4,9Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 6, 2011)

MetalRacer|EVGA GTX580|943/1886/1053|36350|i7 2600K@5.35GHz


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 10, 2011)

Asylum said:


> No date on your screenshot.
> 
> Some nice runs Everyone!!



 The watermark was covering the date... OK, uploaded the same shot 






Thank you 

EDIT: New run with slightly higher OC (thanks to 20mmrain for the advice to use MSI Afterburner!):

*15th Warlock | PNY GTX580 3-Way SLI | 802/1604/2004 | P61738 | i7 2600K@5.1Ghz*


----------



## Chewers (Nov 10, 2011)

Chewers|MSI GTX560Ti|1010/2020/2400|P26685|i5 2500K@4.8 Ghz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Nov 24, 2011)

after long time.. single card run update.

p3gaz_001|GTX 580|1017/2034/2202|P38773|i7 990X@4.88Ghz|


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm afraid this thread is not being updated anymore... Here's my first run at 5Ghz

15th Warlock | PNY GTX580 3-Way SLI | 802/1604/2011 | P63513 | i7 3930K@5Ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm afraid this thread is not being updated anymore... Here's my first run at 5Ghz
> 
> 15th Warlock | PNY GTX580 3-Way SLI | 802/1604/2011 | P63513 | i7 3930K@5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111124/vANTAGE.jpg


^ 
Nice going bro!


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Nov 25, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm afraid this thread is not being updated anymore... Here's my first run at 5Ghz
> 
> 15th Warlock | PNY GTX580 3-Way SLI | 802/1604/2011 | P63513 | i7 3930K@5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111124/vANTAGE.jpg



if you don't mind me asking, why did u disable ht? too much vcore needed?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 25, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> if you don't mind me asking, why did u disable ht? too much vcore needed?



I had just run IBT and disabled HT to increase my score, and yeah, I agree with you about the voltage, will try at lower voltages later


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Nov 25, 2011)

i was asking since your same board is about to ring my bell... and i was looking around to pair it either with a 3960X or 3930K ... well let me know what's gonna happen with your voltages!


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 27, 2011)

MetalRacer|XFX 5870|1030/1340|27039|i7 3930K@5.25GHz


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 27, 2011)

nice run metalracer


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is the first run on my fx8120 that is finally starting to behave itself 

Drunkenmafia|2 x ASUS HD5870 1gb|850/1200|24502|FX8120@4.3Ghz





Extreme:


Drunkenmafia|2 x ASUS HD5870 1gb|850/1200|X16589|FX8120@4.3Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 30, 2011)

MetalRacer|ASUS 5850's|956/1360|40615|i7 3930K@5.25GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 30, 2011)

MetalRacer|2x5850's + 1x5870|956/1340|50272|i7 3930K@5.25GHz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2011)

Thread updated.

Some really nice runs people.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 7, 2012)

TRWOV|HIS HD3850 IceQ3 Turbo|810/1251|05206|C2Q Q6700 @ 2.66Ghz


----------



## gabeis1 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Sandy Bridge 2600k 5.0ghz 2xHd6990*

My first post here at tech power up 





[/IMG]


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 7, 2012)

Post in the correct format or your results won't be added: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1667395&postcount=3



gabeis1 said:


> My first post here at tech power up
> 
> View attachment 45146


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 14, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1230/1750|44934|i7 3930K@5.25GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 14, 2012)

^ pussy! is that all that thing's got? Ramp up the freq already. What are ya driving miss daisy? 
You cool that cpu with????? Im sure me being a new noOb to Intel 1.52v on the core is too darn high.


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 4, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1300/1750|46209|i7 3930K@5.25GHz


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2012)

I love how that one card can beat the score from dual GTX295's or dual 5970's


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2012)

DOM|Sapphire HD7970|1280/1850|43108|i7 2600K @ 5.6GHz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan|2x EVGA GTX460|860/950|29739|i5 655K @ 4.5GHz 






Almost a milestone for me. Goal is to break 30k.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL PhysX much!! ^^ (I know its ok, just funneh! your CPU matches mine, and you have a dual core with HT... haha!)


Earthdog|Powercolor 7950|1254/1484|40452|i7 3930k @ 4.5GHz 



The card has WAY more memory and ~50Mhz core to go on this bench too. Not to mention CPU. 

EDIT: No PhysX clearly (its an AMD card!!!!)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL But hey what do you expect for a chip that I got for nearly pennies.


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2012)

PhysX doesn't work for me even when I have it on the latest vantage ver BS


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

You have to use the older version I imagine, the latest forces it off.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2012)

I have an advanced key. Can turn it on or off in the benchmark.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I have an advanced key. Can turn it on or off in the benchmark.



Do a NON physx run Jr


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, thats right!!!! (for advanced version doing that)

Watch that score drop...now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do a NON physx run Jr



21k. One word...


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL, holy crap, I didnt expect it to drop that much...LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2012)

That's just an estimate and also haven't really even pushed the CPU.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 15, 2012)

It's been a while but this is my last run; if only I could measure the decibels (I say this not because of the cards but my Antec 920) 
claylomax|GTX480 SLI|920/975/1840|22605|Phenom II X6 1090t@4.2Ghz


----------



## claylomax (Feb 15, 2012)

Somehow the file is too big and won't upload; I didn't have this problem with Vista. I've created  
a Photobucket account and can't upload the screenshot either.


----------



## DOM (Feb 15, 2012)

claylomax said:


> Somehow the file is too big and won't upload; I didn't have this problem with Vista. I've created
> a Photobucket account and can't upload the screenshot either.



are you saving it as jpg ?


----------



## claylomax (Feb 15, 2012)

DOM said:


> are you saving it as jpg ?



I think it's .png or something like that. When I try to upload it says "invalid file"; but I've resized it so it's smaller than 195KB, what the $%&* is going on?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 15, 2012)

That once happened to me. Did you save with Paint? Overwrite the archive. I don't know what caused it but worked for me.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 16, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> That once happened to me. Did you save with Paint? Overwrite the archive. I don't know what caused it but worked for me.



Yes I saved it with Paint. I've resized it to .jpeg and still won't upload.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2012)

Brandonwh64|Palit 560TI 2GB|823/1645|20035|Intel I7 2600K @ 4300Mhz


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2012)

^Nice run dude! 

Shit I haven't made a run with my 2700K yet 
I better get on with it then.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> ^Nice run dude!
> 
> Shit I haven't made a run with my 2700K yet
> I better get on with it then.



It feels like its slow but my 3dmark06 score is alot better!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's a conservative run I just ran.
 and yeah mark06 is crazy! I remember certain spots in the runs and what my 3870x2 would show for fps... HAHA and now its crazy fas-t 

I'll be back shortly after a higher clocked run to let her to stretch her legs a bit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Here's a conservative run I just ran.
> and yeah mark06 is crazy! I remember certain spots in the runs and what my 3870x2 would show for fps... HAHA and now its crazy fas-t
> 
> I'll be back shortly after a higher clocked run to let her to stretch her legs a bit
> ...



Our CPU scores are VERY close but your 6990 blows my 560TI lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Our CPU scores are VERY close but your 6990 blows my 560TI lol


I see that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

Best I can do right now FF


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice! What's the cpu clocks?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

4500Mhz


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 4500Mhz


No 5GHz or better?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> No 5GHz or better?



My board sux, its only a 4+1 phase so after 4.6ghz it falls on its face.

BTW with physix enabled


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2012)

Go brandon go! Break 25k!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

Im still wondering how you did this.



JrRacinFan said:


> JrRacinFan|2x EVGA GTX460|860/950|29739|i5 655K @ 4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My board sux, its only a 4+1 phase so after 4.6ghz it falls on its face.
> 
> BTW with physix enabled
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120217/3dvantage_ppu.png


Dude whats your plans? 2011 board or stick on what you got!  board 1155? 2011?
Im waiting just to see.. 

Im thinking 1155 and gpu less 


JrRacinFan said:


> Go brandon go! Break 25k!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

I will most likely pickup a full size ATX board with better OCing abilities (like a asrock extreme 4 or somthing) Then pickup a I7-3770K when I can


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will most likely pickup a full size ATX board with better OCing abilities (like a asrock extreme 4 or somthing) Then pickup a I7-3770K when I can


That's going to be be sweet as hell Bro!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2012)

Brandon

GPU Score along with a high qpi clock to help give my IMC some bandwidth, giving better scaling to the cards.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will most likely pickup a full size ATX board with better OCing abilities (like a asrock extreme 4 or somthing) Then pickup a I7-3770K when I can



Imo I think I'd wait for some 2011 socket to drop in price. And see what the 3770K brings to the table!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> And see what the 3770K brings to the table!



Im watching the 3570k & 3330 on Ivy.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Im watching the 3570k & 3330 on Ivy.


I here ya Bro!

Im new to the Dark side and see what your going on about!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just ran this and got this....

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3900546


----------



## claylomax (Feb 21, 2012)

claylomax|GTX480 SLI|920/975/1840|22605|Phenom II X6 1090t@4.2Ghz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2012)

claylomax said:


> claylomax|GTX480 SLI|920/975/1840|22605|Phenom II X6 1090t@4.2Ghz



So I got a higher score with a single card and a lower clocked CPU?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So I got a higher score with a single card and a lower clocked CPU?



You ran performance, he ran extreme.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> You ran performance, he ran extreme.



Ah ok. Good catch. I was confused lol


----------



## claylomax (Feb 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah ok. Good catch. I was confused lol



My score wasn't in response to yours; actually my run was done last week. I've just been having trouble uploading screenshots, even opened a photobucket account but don't quite know how it works and TPU says the file is either too big or invalid.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2012)

claylomax said:


> My score wasn't in response to yours; actually my run was done last week. I've just been having trouble uploading screenshots, even opened a photobucket account but don't quite know how it works and TPU says the file is either too big or invalid.



No man I know. I was just questioning the results. Ether I had a 1337 system or something was wrong with your rig. Turned out I was just stupid.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No man I know. I was just questioning the results. Ether I had a 1337 system or something was wrong with your rig. Turned out I was just stupid.



So how can I upload the screenshot (not thumbnail)?


----------



## DOM (Feb 21, 2012)

claylomax said:


> So how can I upload the screenshot (not thumbnail)?


you can upload as thumbnail and use the url to insert image 
View attachment 45815


----------



## claylomax (Feb 22, 2012)

DOM said:


> you can upload as thumbnail and use the url to insert image
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45815&d=1329820526



How did you? ...  What? ... That's my screenshot!


----------



## DOM (Feb 22, 2012)

claylomax said:


> How did you? ...  What? ... That's my screenshot!



i clicked on your pic twice and it takes you here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45815&d=1329820526 

and use that link on the insert image


----------



## Asylum (Feb 22, 2012)

Are these new 7970 cards single or dual core?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 22, 2012)

Single.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 23, 2012)

I forgot to say that during this run the power consumption was around 1100w.
View attachment 45815


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2012)

With only two 480's? Where the heck are you getting that reading from? I guess its only 80+ Silver so 85% efficiency, but still. Thats incredibly high even for 2 480's.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Thats incredibly high even for 2 480's.



I don't see it as such. In cards alone at those clocks, it will odds are be pulling close to 700W peak.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2012)

Understood, however, the CPU isnt using remotely near 400W. There isnt a lot of CPU usage in the regular tests and in the CPU tests there is little GPU use. 3D11 combined test tends to be more brutal than Vantage from my quick testing.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Understood, however, the CPU isnt using remotely near 400W. There isnt a lot of CPU usage in the regular tests and in the CPU tests there is little GPU use. 3D11 combined test tends to be more brutal than Vantage from my quick testing.



Correct although if the reading was taken from the wall, clay has an 80+ psu, efficiency is about 85% on his, it would be about 935W total draw inside the PC.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah... I mentioned that point.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 23, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> With only two 480's? Where the heck are you getting that reading from? I guess its only 80+ Silver so 85% efficiency, but still. Thats incredibly high even for 2 480's.


They are overvolted (1.038v) in order to reach those clocks.


JrRacinFan said:


> I don't see it as such. In cards alone at those clocks, it will odds are be pulling close to 700W peak.



Benchmarking Vantage at stock clocks the power consumption is around 570w and stock clocks but undervolted (0.925) is around 460w, this being my 24/7 setting for gaming. Don't forget the cpu, although they never work at the same time in Vantage (cpu and gpu), check the idle voltage on the screenshot.
Also my Antec 920 could almost drown the noise of the cards at 100%; this cpu cooler is the noisiest component I ever had.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 23, 2012)

Thread updated.

Nice runs people.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol, just knocked my old score down one spot:









mlee49|2x Evga 560 448 Classy Ultras |810/1620/1950|37868|i7 970@4.0Ghz


----------



## revin (Mar 3, 2012)

revin | XFX HD5870XXX | 1000/1300 | 24440 | 17 2600K@ 4.93


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 24, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970's|1175/1700|59818|i7 3930K@5.25GHz


----------



## t_ski (Mar 24, 2012)

C'mon Metal, do 60K


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello, here are my new scores, please include me 

*PhysX enabled:*

15th Warlock|2xEVGA GTX680s SLI|1250/6010|64032|i7 3930K@4.8Ghz






PhysX disabled:

15th Warlock|2xEVGA GTX680s SLI|1250/6010|54049|i7 3930K@4.8Ghz






Thank you!


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 25, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Hello, here are my new scores, please include me
> 
> *PhysX enabled:*
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 25, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Hello, here are my new scores, please include me
> 
> *PhysX enabled:*
> 
> ...



Whats your GPU score..... I would be interested to see that....Get a better Idea of how good those GTX 680's really are.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 25, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Whats your GPU score..... I would be interested to see that....Get a better Idea of how good those GTX 680's really are.



I believe it was 56572 with PhysX, will try it again tonight with PhysX disabled to give you an update, as the first run without PhysX was done before I registered my copy of Vantage, and I didn't take note of it, I still haven't messed with my memory clocks


----------



## GotNoRice (Mar 29, 2012)

I hadn't run vantage in a while, so after I installed the 12.4 OpenCL Preview drivers I ran the GPU tests.

It seems like new drivers continue to offer performance improvements even on my aging hardware.  I've gained over 1000 points on the GPU score in the last 6 months where the only thing that has changed is the drivers (and CAPs).

2x 4870x2


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2012)

slowly climbin my way up that ladder...

FreedomEclipse|XFX 6970's|930/1400|34035|i5 2500k@4.9Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 1, 2012)

Heres my best run on the 680 so far. Thread updated.

Asylum|Asus GTX 680|1265/7033|45052|i7 2600K 5.3Ghz


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 1, 2012)

Asylum said:


> Heres my best run on the 680 so far. Thread updated.
> 
> Asylum|Asus GTX 680|1265/7033|45052|i7 2600K 5.3Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120401/680-v.jpg




That's a nice OC for the memory!


----------



## Mydog (Apr 5, 2012)

Mydog|4x Asus GTX 680|1209/6908|67189|i7 3960X 5.36Ghz






Not so impressed by the scaling in Vantage with four cards and I got one really bad OC'er in the quad setup here. Three cards does approx 190mhz offsett on core but the last one does only 150 mhz.:shadedshu


----------



## Techtu (Apr 6, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> slowly climbin my way up that ladder...



Meh I'm just happy my GTX460 is still holding first from the other 460's 




Mydog said:


> Mydog|4x Asus GTX 680|1209/6908|67189|i7 3960X 5.36Ghz
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img716/3746/6804vantagecpu5363.jpg
> 
> Not so impressed by the scaling in Vantage with four cards and I got one really bad OC'er in the quad setup here. Three cards does approx 190mhz offsett on core but the last one does only 150 mhz.:shadedshu



Amazing score  ... But your screen shot need's to include the time and date on the Windows taskbar to be able to count as an "official" run.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm loving these new 7970's.  Two GPU's AT STOCK beat my last two quad core system's overclocked! 

t_ski|Dual 7970's|925/1375|45183|i7 3930K @3.8Ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 6, 2012)

*Edit*

Not bad at all Ski! 

Heres mine  

fullinfusion|HD 6990 |990/1460|41146|i7 2700K @5.2Ghz


----------



## Asylum (Apr 9, 2012)

Thread Updated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2012)

30k Vantage w/Physx run.
JrRacinFan | 2x EVGA GTX460 768MB | 860/2000 | 30047 | i3 2120@3.4Ghz





No Physx


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 22, 2012)

Some IB action.


----------



## TRWOV (May 20, 2012)

TRWOV|Sapphire HD6850|920/1150|16244|Intel Core i5-2320 @ 3.1Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 3, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus GTX680 CU II TOP|1281/1602|48847|i7 3930K@5.25GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 6, 2012)

MetalRacer|SLI Asus GTX680 CU II TOP|1202/1502|68831|i7 3930K@5.25GHz


----------



## t_ski (Jun 11, 2012)

New #1 tri-core ATI! @ stock, too 

t_ski|Three 7970's|925/1375|50619|i7 3930K @ 3.8Ghz (stock run)


----------



## Asylum (Jun 30, 2012)

Thread Updated.

Metal are you useing your onboard gpu with these scores?


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 30, 2012)

It would seem people are using different versions of Vantage take 

t_ski his CPU test scores are measured in OPS

where as MetelRacers CPU test scores are saying Planes/S and Steps/S

shouldn't we all be using the latest version to be fair and even


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 1, 2012)

Asylum said:


> Thread Updated.
> 
> Metal are you useing your onboard gpu with these scores?



Nope, the 3930k doesn’t have an onboard GPU.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 1, 2012)

20mmrain|3 Way GTX 680 SLI|1006Base/1059Boost/1502 Mem|P49068|i7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz 



20mmrain|3 Way GTX 680 SLI|1224 Base/1277 Boost/1656 Mem|P50086|i7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz 




All I can say is I wish I had a i7 3930K..... WIll be back with a PhysX run


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 1, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> 20mmrain|3 Way GTX 680 SLI|1006Base/1059Boost/1502 Mem|P49068|i7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47631&stc=1&d=1341107668
> 20mmrain|3 Way GTX 680 SLI|1224 Base/1277 Boost/1656 Mem|P50086|i7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47632&stc=1&d=1341107685
> ...



Looking good man!


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 1, 2012)

Here is the PhysX run 
20mmrain|3 Way GTX 680 SLI|1216 Base/1269 Boost/1652 Mem|P67024|i7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz




*-New 3 Way Nvidia Leader-*

*Now going for Extreme *


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 1, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1300/1750|47154|i7 3930K@5.5GHz






I think I just killed my Win 7 install.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 1, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1300/1750|47154|i7 3930K@5.5GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120630/Capture472.jpg
> 
> I think I just killed my Win 7 install.



Nice Run Bud really Nice score!!! That's some amazing card and overclocking you got there!!!

*I think I just took out the Extreme Score *
*20mmrain|3 Way GTX 680 SLI|1216 Base/1269 Boost/1652 Mem|X46759|i7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz*


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 5, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850's|956/1360|41652|i7 3930K@5.5GHz







MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1280/1850|47339|i7 3930K@5.5GHz


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 5, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw|Evga GTX680 Signature 2|1188/6208|31582|i5 2500k 4.5GHZ

Screenshot doesn't have CPUz im afraid.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 8, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD5850|1045/1360|26311|i7 3930K@5.5GHz


----------



## rodrigox (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice results for a HD5850. Anyway how you OC them so hard?? My HD5850 can't overlock at all...


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 16, 2012)

Laurijan|Intel HD Graphics 4000|650/2000|4277|i5 3570K @ 4.2GHz


----------



## claylomax (Oct 9, 2012)

claylomax|GTX 480 SLI|830/924/1660|23529|i7 3820@4.3Ghz


----------



## claylomax (Oct 10, 2012)

claylomax|GTX 480 SLI|900/924/1800|46961|i7 3820@4.3Ghz


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2012)

t_ski|3x7970|925/1375|53574|i7 3930K @ 3.8Ghz (stock)






These are the new 12.11 beta drivers


----------



## Techtu (Oct 25, 2012)

Does this look a little odd to you guy's? 

... Was going to upload a photo but it'll be easier for me to just type.

 3Dmark score - 16743

GPU score - 17825
CPU score 14163 

See my system specs for what I'm running.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 29, 2012)

Techtu|Sapphire HD7950 Flex|950/1350|22353|AMD 1055T@3.5Ghz.


----------



## Asylum (Jan 6, 2013)

Thread updated.


----------



## Techtu (Jan 6, 2013)

Asylum said:


> Thread updated.



Did I do something bad for me not to be on the list?


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

GamerGuy|3x HD7970 3GB TriFire|1100/1450|62723|i7 3960X @4.375ghz


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 6, 2013)

TRWOV|HIS HD3850 IceQ3 Turbo AGP|823/1197|5423|QX6800 @ 3.26Ghz


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 7, 2013)

TRWOV|HIS HD4670 AGP|825/1100|5423|QX6800 @ 3.20Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 8, 2013)

MetalRacer|Asus GTX680 TOP|1271/1627|48596|i7 3770K@4.8GHz


----------



## Melvis (Jan 19, 2013)

Melvis |2x HIS 7870's|1000/1200|30373|AMD FX 8350


----------



## HammerON (Sep 19, 2013)

Bump
HammerON | MSI GTX 780's | 1150/1552 | 73850 | i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz


----------



## Boilerhog (Sep 19, 2013)

here's a run from my new build..GTX 670's |  P56968  | i7 3930K @ 4.47GHz


----------



## Boilerhog (Sep 21, 2013)

*2nd run*

2nd run..GTX 670's | 1065/1565 | P57210 | i7 3930K @ 4.53GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 21, 2013)

MetalRacer|GTX TITAN's|1066/1715|76014|i7 4930K@5.2GHz

PhysX off.


----------



## Boilerhog (Sep 22, 2013)

*Cards top run..*

Can't touch the 780's or Titan's,lol..GTX 670's | 1085/1567 | P57544 | i7 3930K @ 4.73GHz
I think this is about the top for my cards until I get a third..Cpu, I think got more..


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|GTX TITAN's|1066/1715|76014|i7 4930K@5.2GHz
> 
> PhysX off.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130921/Capture279.jpg



I always forget to turn PhysX off for Vantage.


----------



## Boilerhog (Sep 22, 2013)

I didn't turn it off either, and lookin at the gpu-z shot neither did he ,it shows PhysX is enabled ...


----------



## Mydog (Sep 26, 2013)

Mydog |GTX 780 Classified|1305/1832|57425|i7 4960X@5.5GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 27, 2013)

Boilerhog said:


> I didn't turn it off either, and lookin at the gpu-z shot neither did he ,it shows PhysX is enabled ...



You can disable PhysX in Vantage instead of disabling in the driver.


----------



## Boilerhog (Sep 27, 2013)

oh, I wasn't aware,i have the full version too. nub here...


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 27, 2013)

MetalRacer|GTX TITAN|1106/1715|58927|i7 4930K@5.2GHz

PhysX off.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice score MetalRacer 
Mydog |GTX 780 Classified SLI|1305/1832|73686|i7 4960X@5.371GHz


----------



## claylomax (Oct 28, 2013)

claylomax|HD7970|1190/1600|23235|i7 3820@4.3Ghz


----------

